# Create Your Own Color Story...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

So my ultimate goal in life is to either run my own cosmetics company or be in the marketing/product development team of an already existing company, and simply adding/deleting songs from my iPod and cutting up old magazines was inspiration enough for me to design my own theoretical MAC Color Story. And I started coming up with products, colors, clever product color names etc etc, similar to how MAC's themed color stories do.

So in like 15 years or something, if I were working at MAC, I'd name Christina Aguilera as Icon number like...25 or whatever we'd be at.  So an Icon Collection color story would be in order.  And here are my hypothetical products...

Dirrty Eyes Quad
Blonde Bombshell - shimmery beige with gold frost (Frost)
Trouble - emerald green with silver and gold glitter flecks (Velvet)
Dirrty - chocolate brown with emerald green duochrome/frost (Veluxe Pearl)
Chrome Yellow - Repromote (i loved the use of this in her Viva Glam look)

Beautiful Eyes Quad
Shroom -Repromote
Sharptongue - Jet Black with pink glitter flecks (Velvet)
Beautiful - Deep Carnation Pink (satin)
Heartsong - Icy pearl ivory (frost)

Lipstick
Xtina - Juicy blue-red with gold frost (Frost)
Baby Jane - Little girl pink with pearl (lustre)
Fighter - Deep Eggplant (Satin)
Overflow - Warm neutral brown with pink duochrome/frost (Frost)

Lipglass
Grown Woman - Clear gloss with reflected red pearl
Unbreakable - Plum with pink pearl 
Stripped - Fleshy pink/brown
Overjoyed - Hot Pink with Silver Pearl

Blush:
Hot Pants - Warmed up Hot Pink (matte)
Hello, Lover - Neutral pink/taupe with pearl

And that's my late night creative expression.

What would your ideal color story be? I'm anticipating big ideas from all you MAC fanatics here!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 27, 2006)

oh man! that totally sounds like what i'd buy! C'mon MAC! listen to MAC_Pixie!!

I have no idea what to put for my collection


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'd put out for my own collection but that collection sounds fab!!!! I think you should email MAC and tell them to release it!!! I'd buy almost everything from it!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 27, 2006)

i love the idea of the Dirrty Eyes Quad! =D you're very creative..


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 27, 2006)

Of course being the Madonna fan I am, I would have an icon collection with her. So my collection would go like this:

Who's That Girl quad:
Lucky Star-golden beige with gold shimmers veluxe pearl
True Blue- true mid-tone blue frost
La Isla Bonita- shimmery pinky-coral with gold tone frost
Open Your Heart- light pink veluxe pearl with very light gold shimmers

Ray Of Light quad- (all the shadows would be a new finish called metallic which would look like foil)
Impressive Instant- metallic silver 
Get Together- deep bronze metallic 
X-static Process- bright metallic gold with yellow undertone 
Swim- ultra metallic turquoise green

Lipsticks-
Blonde Ambition- similer to Blonde on Blonde but a Amplified Creme
Holiday- bright sunny coral with pink undertone frost
Dress You Up- mid tone red with a light blue undertone Amplified Creme
Hollywood- pinky beige lustre with slight beige shimmers
Angel- repromote

Lipglasses-
Frozen- pale icy pink with white glitter
Bye Bye Baby- pale baby beige cream
Vogue- candy apple red with gold glitter
Express Yourself- a pink that flashes bronze in the light (like pink bronze pig. in lip form)

Blush-
Cherish- mid tone pink with beige undertone matte
Boarderline- deep coral with gold shimmers

Irridescent Pressed Powder-
Queen Of Pop- Bright Sparking Gold Shimmer Highlighter

Fluidlines-
Material Girl- Metallic Fuschia
Like A Virgin- Metallic Ivory with Gold Shimmer
Blitz & Glitz- repromote


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 27, 2006)

it'd be some name from hawaii...and all bright tropical colors with lots of nail polishes (steamy would definitely be a re-promote) and plenty of beautiful bright colors in eyeshadows, liners, and lipgloss...they'd have to be veluxe pearl though, cuz i want color payoff!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine would be named after Mary J. Blige. It would be the "Share My World" collection. Here’s my list:

Mascara
Not Gon’ Cry – Purple Black Waterproof

The Breakthrough Eyeshadow Quad
KC – Blackish gray cloud color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kendu – Platinum silver with silver reflects
Just Mary – Crushed gold glitter pressed
Love Without A Limit – Burgundy lustre with wine sparkles

Lipglass
Be Happy – Orange Gold with gold reflective glitter
I’m Going Down – Mahogany Red

Blush
Family Affair – Dark Warm Goldish Pink

Nail Lacquer
Love Is All We Need – Primary Red with gold iridescent micro glitter


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

I like the madonna and mary j blige collections! and i wish mac would accept these as suggestions, but I doubt they would.  but madonna's definitely in the running for Icon, somewhere down the road they have to pick her, she's far too established and beautiful to be passed over.


----------



## meagannn (Sep 27, 2006)

This is such an awesome thread! Great idea, and these are fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll get started thinking about mine and post it later!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool idea!  I'm not much for dreaming up color combos, but I like to think of hypothetical names of collections - Mine would be based on Liv Tyler as an icon.

   Stealing Beauty e/s quad
   Ethereal e/s quad (based on her Lord of the Rings look)
   Rock Royalty l/s (Rock Royalty comes from the t-shirts that she and Stella McCartney wore to an event once)
   Arwen lipglass


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 27, 2006)

mine would be inspired by Gwen Stefani!
Here it goes:

RichGirl EyeshadowQuad:
Silver dollar- Silver grey ( Frost)
Eve Blue- Bright Electric Marine blue( Matte)
Ahoy Matey!- Vinyl Black patent leather ( creme)
Land ho- Taupe muted neutral brown

Blush- Love- Bright Baby pink w/ gold flecks ( Shimmertone)
       - Angel- Bright Red w/ gold flecks ( Shimmertone)

Lipstick- Cool- Red w/ earth brown undertones ( lustre)
          - LAMB- Bright Pink with brown muted undertones ( lustre) 
          - Ex-Girlfriend- Pink w/ purple flecks ( frosted)

Lipglass -- LAMB- Bright Pink with brown muted undertones ( lustre) 
           - Hella good- Neutral Brown with Red undertone ( Matte)
           - Underneath it all- Nude Pink


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_So my ultimate goal in life is to either run my own cosmetics company or be in the marketing/product development team of an already existing company, and simply adding/deleting songs from my iPod and cutting up old magazines was inspiration enough for me to design my own theoretical MAC Color Story. And I started coming up with products, colors, clever product color names etc etc, similar to how MAC's themed color stories do.

So in like 15 years or something, if I were working at MAC, I'd name Christina Aguilera as Icon number like...25 or whatever we'd be at. So an Icon Collection color story would be in order. And here are my hypothetical products...

Dirrty Eyes Quad
Blonde Bombshell - shimmery beige with gold frost (Frost)
Trouble - emerald green with silver and gold glitter flecks (Velvet)
Dirrty - chocolate brown with emerald green duochrome/frost (Veluxe Pearl)
Chrome Yellow - Repromote (i loved the use of this in her Viva Glam look)

Beautiful Eyes Quad
Shroom -Repromote
Sharptongue - Jet Black with pink glitter flecks (Velvet)
Beautiful - Deep Carnation Pink (satin)
Heartsong - Icy pearl ivory (frost)

Lipstick
Xtina - Juicy blue-red with gold frost (Frost)
Baby Jane - Little girl pink with pearl (lustre)
Fighter - Deep Eggplant (Satin)
Overflow - Warm neutral brown with pink duochrome/frost (Frost)

Lipglass
Grown Woman - Clear gloss with reflected red pearl
Unbreakable - Plum with pink pearl 
Stripped - Fleshy pink/brown
Overjoyed - Hot Pink with Silver Pearl

Blush:
Hot Pants - Warmed up Hot Pink (matte)
Hello, Lover - Neutral pink/taupe with pearl

And that's my late night creative expression.

What would your ideal color story be? I'm anticipating big ideas from all you MAC fanatics here!_

 
I want this whole collection.
Thanks.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

haha so do i.  maybe one day i'll use it in my own company if mac isn't snooping here and stealing the idea as i type haha


----------



## Eilinoir (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 
_mine would be inspired by Gwen Stefani!
Here it goes:

RichGirl EyeshadowQuad:
Silver dollar- Silver grey ( Frost)
Eve Blue- Bright Electric Marine blue( Matte)
Ahoy Matey!- Vinyl Black patent leather ( creme)
Land ho- Taupe muted neutral brown

Blush- Love- Bright Baby pink w/ gold flecks ( Shimmertone)
       - Angel- Bright Red w/ gold flecks ( Shimmertone)

Lipstick- Cool- Red w/ earth brown undertones ( lustre)
          - LAMB- Bright Pink with brown muted undertones ( lustre) 
          - Ex-Girlfriend- Pink w/ purple flecks ( frosted)

Lipglass -- LAMB- Bright Pink with brown muted undertones ( lustre) 
           - Hella good- Neutral Brown with Red undertone ( Matte)
           - Underneath it all- Nude Pink_

 
You could also have a quad called L.A.M.B. - then each of the colours could be named "Love", "Angel", "Music", and "Baby," It's plain I know but it could work! Hehe


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ohhhhh well my Icon would be Jennifer Lopez!!

*
Jenny From the Block Quad*

Phloof!- repromote
Lemon Tree- a light lemon shade with silver shimmers ( Frost)
Meadowland - re-release
Electrify- a bright blue with silver shimmers ( Frost)

*
Love Don't Cost a Thing Quad:*

Shroom- repromote
Hot Cocoa- a warm cocoa with gold shimmers ( Frost)
Hypnotize- a deep burgundy (Satin)
Champagne For All- a peachy champagne with gold and silver shimmers( Frost)

*Lipsticks:
*
Strawberry Blonde- re-release
Ain't It Funny-  a bronze peach with gold shimmers (Frost)
Feelin' So Good- a light peachy pink (Amplified Creme)
HeartBeat- a warm red with orange undertones (Lustre)

*Lipglasses:
*
Peaches N Cream- a true peach with no pink or coral undertones ( Cream)
Ola Mango- re-release
Get Right- a nude peachy pink with silver shimmers
I'm Real- an orange red with gold shimmers

*Blush:*

Mango- a bright coral peachy (Sheertone)
Play- a bright warm pink with gold shimmers
*
Exclusive Bronzing Powders: * 

with a special packaging, a silverish ecru shade all over with the "Mac Bronzing Powder" writing in front in bronze shade with gold veins with JLo's signature also in bronze shade with gold veins, in 2 shades:

Golden and
Refined Golden

*Fluidliners:*

Le Chocolat- a deep chocolate brown with gold shimmers
Little Mermaid- a bright teal with gold shimmers

OK that's it!!


----------



## trisha (Sep 27, 2006)

you guys are so creative! i;d buy them all esp Xtina and J.Lo!


----------



## Annie (Sep 27, 2006)

No icon, just crazy theme:

I'd can't decide on a name for this, the only things I can think of are "Fantasy" or "Faerie Tale". Also, I'm not sure that some of these colours are actually possible, and I'm sure some of the names have alright been taken. Just work with me, please?

_Fairies Quad_
Fairy Dust - clean white with green/blue duochrome.
Magic - intense, bright blue with purple reflects.
Sprite - foiled silver with green undertones.
Pixie - bright, girly pink with icy shimmer.

_Elvenpath Pigment Set_ (these would be in those little vials that the holiday sets come in; also, I realize pigments sets don't get named, but it's my colour story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Green Brown.
Vines - deep green with bronze reflects.
Enchanted - warm beige bronze.
Vanilla.
_
Mineralize Skinfinishes_
Ethereal - ivory white with lots of gold veining.
Shimpagne.
Merlin - muted red with bronze and gold veining.

_Lipstick_
Flutters - pale, delicate pink.
Evenstar - intense red with silver frost.
Fantasy - muted rust with golden shimmer.

_Lipglass_
Tinkerbelle - sheer pink with gold pearl.
Unicorn - white with fuschia shimmer.
Treasure - 24karat gold.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 
_No icon, just crazy theme:

I'd can't decide on a name for this, the only things I can think of are "Fantasy" or "Faerie Tale". Also, I'm not sure that some of these colours are actually possible, and I'm sure some of the names have alright been taken. Just work with me, please?

Fairies Quad
Fairy Dust - clean white with green/blue duochrome.
Magic - intense, bright blue with purple reflects.
Sprite - foiled silver with green undertones.
Pixie - bright, girly pink with icy shimmer.

Elvenpath Pigment Set (these would be in those little vials that the holiday sets come in; also, I realize pigments sets don't get named, but it's my colour story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Green Brown.
Vines - deep green with bronze reflects.
Enchanted - warm beige bronze.
Vanilla.

Mineralize Skinfinishes
Ethereal - ivory white with lots of gold veining.
Shimpagne.
Merlin - muted red with bronze and gold veining.

Lipstick
Flutters - pale, delicate pink.
Evenstar - intense red with silver frost.
Fantasy - muted rust with golden shimmer.

Lipglass
Tinkerbelle - sheer pink with gold pearl.
Unicorn - white with fuschia shimmer.
Treasure - 24karat gold._

 
Those MSFs sound AMAZING!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 
_No icon, just crazy theme:

I'd can't decide on a name for this, the only things I can think of are "Fantasy" or "Faerie Tale". Also, I'm not sure that some of these colours are actually possible, and I'm sure some of the names have alright been taken. Just work with me, please?

Fairies Quad
Fairy Dust - clean white with green/blue duochrome.
Magic - intense, bright blue with purple reflects.
Sprite - foiled silver with green undertones.
Pixie - bright, girly pink with icy shimmer.

Elvenpath Pigment Set (these would be in those little vials that the holiday sets come in; also, I realize pigments sets don't get named, but it's my colour story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Green Brown.
Vines - deep green with bronze reflects.
Enchanted - warm beige bronze.
Vanilla.

Mineralize Skinfinishes
Ethereal - ivory white with lots of gold veining.
Shimpagne.
Merlin - muted red with bronze and gold veining.

Lipstick
Flutters - pale, delicate pink.
Evenstar - intense red with silver frost.
Fantasy - muted rust with golden shimmer.

Lipglass
Tinkerbelle - sheer pink with gold pearl.
Unicorn - white with fuschia shimmer.
Treasure - 24karat gold._

 
You stole my theme! But you did wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, well...I'll have to come up with another one. Yay!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 27, 2006)

~ My icon would be Cher ~

*Dark Lady Quad:*
Heart of Stone - cool gray with icy silver shimmer (Frost)
Bang Bang - intense black with silver reflect (Veluxe Pearl)
Jeweltone - repromote
Digit- repromote


*Lipsticks:*
Cher - natural muted pink (Amplified Creme)
Rhinestone- Silver pearled beige (Lustre)


*Lipglass:*
Shoop - Intense pink with silver shimmer
Snowgirl - repromote


*MSF:* 
Pleasureflush - repromote
Pink Sapphire - Medium pink with white gold veining


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 27, 2006)

* Another *

Icon: *PRINCE* 

*All casing would be a special lilac / purple color*


*Purple Rain Quad: *
Cream - Soft muted golden beige with opalescent shimmer (exactly like Shroom with a LE name)
Prince - Intense purple with blue duochrome (Veluxe Pearl)
1999 - Intense gold with frost (Frost)
Controversy - Pale violet duochrome with gold shimmer


*Pigment:*
Violet - repromote

*Fluidline:*
Purple Rain - Intense eggplant with gold pearl
Blitz & Glitz - repromote


*Lipstick:*
Up the Amp - repromote
Little Red Corvette - Exquisite classic red


*MSF:*
Raspberry Beret - muted raspberry with gold veining


*Nail Laquer:*
Dirty Mind - Frosty violet with gold shimmer
Fury- Dirty red with gold reflect
Crystal Ball - ivory frost with muted violet reflect


----------



## Annie (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks MAC Virgin. 

Indigowaters, you should definitely post your fantasy theme ideas anyway.

Pigment Junkie - trade MSFs with you? I like that you chose Prince as an icon. Your Purple Rain quad is comprised of my school colours. I'd definitely show some school spirit if MAC made that.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 
_Thanks MAC Virgin. 

Indigowaters, you should definitely post your fantasy theme ideas anyway.

Pigment Junkie - trade MSFs with you? I like that you chose Prince as an icon. Your Purple Rain quad is comprised of my school colours. I'd definitely show some school spirit if MAC made that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No. Yours was great! I was just talking about the theme. It's funny I was thinking of themes on the way home from work today.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 27, 2006)

They all sound soo amazing. I just might have to think one up.


----------



## Katura (Sep 27, 2006)

This was such a good idea! I love them all!

I esp.  LOVE the Xtina collection and Prince. I'd SOOO be all over those.


----------



## devin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow, what an amazing thread!!! these are all fabulous and I would buy them all. you all are super creative. i think you all should send them in. i know that MAC does take ideas. it doesn't hurt to try. they can use some new ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2006)

Ooooh. I have another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "Mimi" Collection. Named after...guess who?

Mimi Quad
Dream Lover- sky blue and white duochrome
Butterfly - Lilac velvet
Honey - Brown lustre with gold reflects
Fantasy - Snow white velvet with gold reflects

Blush
One Sweet Day - Honey colored blush
Loverboy - Baby pink matte

Nail Lacquer
Underneath The Stars - Navy matte color with silver glitter

Anyone want to add to this?


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

here's my MASSIVE collection
GLAM AOURA
(kinda two collections in one like tempt me tease me was, two visuals that connect and two seperate displays)

inspiration- she is style, beautifully put together, two different looks corndinated to fit her moods. The glow of an evening pleasureflush or the faint nautral lady that rises as she wakes. As she looks into the night with the hush of daylight lingering behind her, you will be enamoured with her....glam aoura. limited edition.

glam eyes X4
goldbit (lustre)- reintroduction
carbon (matte)- repromote
embark (matte)- repormote
parrot (frost)- reintroduction

auora eyes X4
daybreak (satin)- pure golden biege
cloud 9 ( satin)- faint bleached blue
visually (velvet)- soft coppered brown with gold glitter
softly spoken (satin)- defining airy grey green

plushglass
stilletoes- light violet with pink duochrome
rush- bright pink with fuchia sparkle
faint- soft terracota brown
natural lady- airy biege gold (permanant)
gazed and used-  sex kitten pink (permanant)

lipstick
put it on me (amplified creme)- nude caramel
looks (frost)- golden soft brown with red glitter
sexy,sexy (ampliefied creme)- intense kiss them pink
little voice (frost)- natural frosty pink with gold glitter

lippencil-
subculture- repormote
spice- repromote

eyelights or eyeshines pencil- a new pencil with the finish of an eyekhol but with an intense visible douchrome,
smoldering- a deep black with a ruby and purple duochrome
eye of the beholder- light brown with gold and airy orange douchrome
all the way- a true blue with pink and purple douchrome

msf
pleasureflush- reintroduction
glam aoura- intese matured pink with gold and caramel viening

lashes-
glam lashes- lengthend dramatic lashes
auora lashes- soft thick lashes


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Ooooh. I have another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "Mimi" Collection. Named after...guess who?

Mimi Quad
Dream Lover- sky blue and white duochrome
Butterfly - Lilac velvet
Honey - Brown lustre with gold reflects
Fantasy - Snow white velvet with gold reflects

Blush
One Sweet Day - Honey colored blush
Loverboy - Baby pink matte

Nail Lacquer
Underneath The Stars - Navy matte color with silver glitter

Anyone want to add to this?_

 
I would buy this collection definately! along with the Prince, Mary J and Cher one.

How about a Glitter lipstick- Neutral pink with pink shimmer ( lustre)..and i'm not joking


----------



## ben (Sep 28, 2006)

wow, you ladies have some amazing ideas, thanks for sharing!

i was expecting a lot more msfs though


----------



## eco (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tori Amos Collection*

T's new box set "A Piano" hit stores tuesday!! 

My collection isn't complete with descriptions but it's 3am here:

Tori Amos MAC collection





EYESHADOW
PIANO QUAD:
Carbon (repromote)
Taxi Ride (VP) flashy taxi cab yellow with violet duochrome
Spark (Frost) vibrant red/orange fire 
Icicle(VP) whiter version of nylon, less intense finish

Secret Time Quad:
Talula (VP) duochrome of chartruese/mid tone purple
Jupiter (satin) greyblu with violet shimmer
Sugar (VP) off white shimmer with gold reflects
Hotel (club w/ new name)

PIGMENT
Liquid Diamonds - sparkling champagne with multi-tonal glitter reflects
Twinkle- sheer iridescent baby blue laced with chartruese glitter
Gold Dust (repromote of gold dusk)

LIPSTICK
Blood Roses (lustre)- sheer, vampy & marooned
Beauty Queen (apmlified creme)- 
Bliss

BLUSH Duo
Spring Haze- soft lilac/bronzed peach 
Cornflake Girl-

LIPGLASS
Lust (repromote)
Cruel
bachelorette

FLUIDLINER
Leather- antique brown with copper sparkle
Datura- garden green with purple sparkle
Voodoo- dark purple with blue sheen
Raspberry Swirl- black with fushia sheen

MASCARA
Black Swan- deep black with unique applicator (top shaped like a swan head/neck)... (mascara being similar to covergirl lash exact)

SHADESTICK
Honey- earthy beige with red hints
Merman- blue green aquamarine fusion

NAILPOLISH
Winter
Snow Cherries
Cooling

MSF
Petticoat (repromote)

LIPLINER
Girl (cremestick)- slightly lighter toned "spice" 
Siren (cremestick)- reddish brown

**MAC did her makeup on her latest tours***


----------



## ShadowyLady (Sep 28, 2006)

I made these a while ago. I posted them on Specktra last year, but for those who didn't see them, here they are!:





Lipsticks:

Just A Girl- True Marilyn red (Amplified)

Harajuku Girls- Hot couture pink (Amplified)

Hollaback Girl- Bold metallic burgundy (Frost)

Rich Girl- Prim peachy-pink with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Queenie- Reigning peach-pink with pearl

Rock Royalty- Haute pink

Hey Baby- Enticing rose

Sheertone Blush:

Tea Party- Neutral pinky-peach

Eyeshadow Quad:

Love- True haute pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Angel- Platinum white (Veluxe Pearl)

Music- Sold-out show gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Baby- Softest baby blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Tartan- Grass green (Satin)

Victorian- Antique peach with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Subculture- Underground pink

Plum- Potent reddened plum

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Gwen

Fragrance- L.A.M.B. Hue with a red cap

Nail Lacquer- Rock Goddess (black); Hella Good (true red)

Brush Set- Red-handled brushes in a plaid/L.A.M.B.-style case





Lipsticks:

Paris Pink- Rich pink with gold pearl (Lustre)

Living Doll- Plastic pink (Amplified)

Fake Bake- Too tan (Frost)

Overexposed- Nude beige with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Prr- Soft pinky-peach with icy shimmer

Tabloid- Nude beige with gold pearl

Heiress- Peach with gold pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Trustfund- Spoiled bronze

Eyeshadow Quad:

Faux-Hawk- Beige-blonde with shimmer (Lustre)

Tinkerbell- Chihuahua brown (Veluxe)

Photo Op- Camera-ready medium neutral brown (Veluxe)

Rhinestone- Pink with gold shimmer (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

After Hours- Rich black with gold microsparkle (Velvet)

Poolside- Swimming pool aqua (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Subculture- Underground pink

Eye Kohls:

Ice Princess- Aqua

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Paris

Nail Lacquer- Controversy (Pink with gold shimmer); Steamy (Hot pink)

Brush Set- Pinky-peach handles




Lipsticks:

Pillowy- Full beige pink (Amplified)

Folio- Toned-down grey brown (Satin)

Famed- Memorable pale pink with silver pearl (Lustre)

Frontal- Nudie peach-beige (Lustre)

Lipglass: Screen Heroine- Famous nude beige with pearl

Angie- Signature nude pink

Lust- Soft muted pink

Sheertone Blush:

Original Sin- Naughty neutral pink flush

Eyeshadow Quad:

Rebel- Nudie peach-beige with shimmer (Satin)

Feline- Soft brown (Veluxe)

Uncommon- Fleshed pink (Veluxe)

Goddess- Silvery white (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Print- Muted grey flecked with shimmer (Satin)

Creme Liner:

Black

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Stripdown- Naked nutmeg

Oak- Soft beige-bown

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black






Lipsticks:

Madonna Red- True red (Amplified)

Vogue- Always fashionable burgundy creme (Amplified)

Like A Virgin- Innocent pink (Lustre)

Ray Of Light- Uplifting coral pink (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Express Yourself- True-to-you nude with gold pearl

Queen of Pop- Popstar pink

Immaculate- Clean red

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

English Rose- Blooming pink with sheen

Eyeshadow Quad:

Fishnet- Naughty black (Matte)

Lucky Star- Twinkled violet pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Blonde Ambition- Babied yellow (Veluxe Pearl)

Like A Prayer- Religious mauve (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows

True Blue- Expressive navy (Veluxe)

Bustier- Suggestive blackened violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Eye Kohl:

Bedroom Eyes- Smudgy navy

Iconoclast- Enigmatic purple





Lipsticks:

Rhiannon- Fairytale red (Amplified)

Bohemian Babe- Iconic burgundy creme (Amplified)

Rock A Little- Stage-ready fuschia (Lustre)

Street Angel- Pink haloed with gold pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Tambourine- Rocking rustic red

Bella Donna- Delicate mauve with pearl

Stand Back- Outspoken fuschia

Sheertone Blush:

Gypsy- Enlightened plum

Eyeshadow Quad:

Welsh Witch- Mythic green (Veluxe)

Shawl- Wrapped in warm brown (Veluxe)

Twirl- Free-spirited fuschia (Veluxe Pearl)

Mirage- Smoke grey with pink duochrome (Satin)

Eyeshadows:

Wild Heart- Romantic burgundy (Veluxe Pearl)

Enchanted- Magical celadon green with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Eye Kohls:

Gold Dust Woman- Metallic gold

Mystic- Deep violet frost

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Plum- Potent reddened plum




Lipsticks:

In The Flesh- Nude peach (Lustre)

Atomic- Explosive red (Amplified)

Punk Princess- Underground plum (Amplified)

Blondie- Pale beige with silver pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Microphone- Loud plum

Heart Of Glass- Sheer wet red

Nightclub- Sheer neon violet

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Cheekbone- Shimmering coral

Eyeshadow Quad:

Koo Koo- Sci-fi silver (Veluxe Pearl)

Call Me- Talkative orange (Veluxe)

Dreaming- Seafoam (Veluxe)

Peroxide- Bleached yellow (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows:

Rockbird- Exotic fuschia (Veluxe)

Rapture- Intense violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Icon Eyes- Deep purple-tinged blackberry

Hairspray- Artificial pinky-violet

Lip Pencils:

Lure- Richly saturated coral

Magenta- Vivid pinkish-purple




Lipsticks:

Groupie- Pinked up violet frost (Lustre)

Babewatch- Beachy tan (Frost)

D-Cup- Full-on pink frost (Frost)

Playmate- Pinky-nude (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Girlie Mag- Sheer hot pink

Bubblicious- White with pink pearl

Centerfold- Pink with pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Sweetcheeks- Shimmering pink

Eyeshadow Quad:

Dumb Blonde- Pale white-gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Softcore- Black pearl (Veluxe Pearl)

Underthing- Soft-focus white (Veluxe Pearl)

Bikini- Ocean blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Stiletto- Tarnished silver-blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Brassiere- Naughty little pink frost (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Smolder- Intense black

Floozy- Cheap n' easy smudgy blue

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Whirl- Dirty pink

These are ones that I didn't make shade names for, but you get the general idea:


















They aren't all celebrities I'm crazy about (I can live without Paris and Avril collections), but they were fun to make nonetheless. I'd really love to see Gwen and Stevie collections.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's awesome! And original.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 28, 2006)

Wowser, I have to say I was thinking Prince (gotta love that man) but I can't match what was already done.  
That said I would so buy the collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These all sound do fabulous gals.


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh wow. I would so buy the gwen, debbie, david and robert collections. Yeah Im too lazy to type out full names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But wow. So creative.
I might give this a go later on.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

I absolutely *love* Pigment Junkie's idea for Prince as an icon and her collection named for him!  He'd be a great icon!!  All you guys have been pleasantly creative!  Fun thread!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 28, 2006)

shadowylady those mock collections look amazing! as much as i can't stand paris hilton, some of those products sound delicious.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey MAC employees! I NEED a P!nk collection! 

Quad:
Screw you- Black with multi-colored glitter
Hot Stuff- Bright red with yellow frost
Just like a Pill- Nude Pink/Yellow duochrome
You make me sick- Mid-tone blue frost

Lipstick:
Get the Party Started- Hot pink with blue duochrome
Stupid Girl- nude frosty pink

Lipglass:
Don't let me get me- Nude brown w/ multi-colored pearl
There You Go- Flesh-tone frost

Pigment-
P!nk- Deep Fushchia with multi-pearl

Stiletto liquid liner


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 
_No icon, just crazy theme:

I'd can't decide on a name for this, the only things I can think of are "Fantasy" or "Faerie Tale". Also, I'm not sure that some of these colours are actually possible, and I'm sure some of the names have alright been taken. Just work with me, please?

Fairies Quad
Fairy Dust - clean white with green/blue duochrome.
Magic - intense, bright blue with purple reflects.
Sprite - foiled silver with green undertones.
Pixie - bright, girly pink with icy shimmer.

Elvenpath Pigment Set (these would be in those little vials that the holiday sets come in; also, I realize pigments sets don't get named, but it's my colour story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Green Brown.
Vines - deep green with bronze reflects.
Enchanted - warm beige bronze.
Vanilla.

Mineralize Skinfinishes
Ethereal - ivory white with lots of gold veining.
Shimpagne.
Merlin - muted red with bronze and gold veining.

Lipstick
Flutters - pale, delicate pink.
Evenstar - intense red with silver frost.
Fantasy - muted rust with golden shimmer.

Lipglass
Tinkerbelle - sheer pink with gold pearl.
Unicorn - white with fuschia shimmer.
Treasure - 24karat gold._

 
I would buy this entire collection- that's beautiful, you are so creative!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Ooh, I would so buy the Robert Smith one, so original!  And don't laugh, but I like the Paris Hilton one too!  However, these types of collections are so love or hate - like if you hate the artist chances are your interests won't be piqued in the collection (Mariah Carey as a person makes me gag, so my bias would probably cause me to overlook a collection of great makeup!)


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 28, 2006)

GREAT JOB LADIES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THEY ALL SOUND REALLY NICE


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 28, 2006)

oh man... real shame these colelctions aren't real!! Some of the products described would be soooo lovely to have!


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_So my ultimate goal in life is to either run my own cosmetics company or be in the marketing/product development team of an already existing company, and simply adding/deleting songs from my iPod and cutting up old magazines was inspiration enough for me to design my own theoretical MAC Color Story. And I started coming up with products, colors, clever product color names etc etc, similar to how MAC's themed color stories do.

So in like 15 years or something, if I were working at MAC, I'd name Christina Aguilera as Icon number like...25 or whatever we'd be at. So an Icon Collection color story would be in order. And here are my hypothetical products...

Dirrty Eyes Quad
Blonde Bombshell - shimmery beige with gold frost (Frost)
Trouble - emerald green with silver and gold glitter flecks (Velvet)
Dirrty - chocolate brown with emerald green duochrome/frost (Veluxe Pearl)
Chrome Yellow - Repromote (i loved the use of this in her Viva Glam look)

Beautiful Eyes Quad
Shroom -Repromote
Sharptongue - Jet Black with pink glitter flecks (Velvet)
Beautiful - Deep Carnation Pink (satin)
Heartsong - Icy pearl ivory (frost)

Lipstick
Xtina - Juicy blue-red with gold frost (Frost)
Baby Jane - Little girl pink with pearl (lustre)
Fighter - Deep Eggplant (Satin)
Overflow - Warm neutral brown with pink duochrome/frost (Frost)

Lipglass
Grown Woman - Clear gloss with reflected red pearl
Unbreakable - Plum with pink pearl 
Stripped - Fleshy pink/brown
Overjoyed - Hot Pink with Silver Pearl

Blush:
Hot Pants - Warmed up Hot Pink (matte)
Hello, Lover - Neutral pink/taupe with pearl

And that's my late night creative expression.

What would your ideal color story be? I'm anticipating big ideas from all you MAC fanatics here!_

 
This is such a good idea...you've got me wanting products that haven't even been invented yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Fighter lipstick and the Unbreakable Lipglass sound so gorgeous! I would kill that Hot Pants blush!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 28, 2006)

ok i thought up a collection, not great but i tried lol, It's called *The Great Pretender* based on a band called The Pretenders, the face of the collection would be *Chrissie Hynde*. I played with some pics for the collection

Promo Pic - (clickable thumbnail)





Collection:

*The Adultress Palette:* 

Sweet Lust - Repromote (Frost)
Thumbelina - Medium Pink (Velvet)
Tequila - Hot Pink with baby pink duotone sparkles (Lustre)
2000 Miles - Pale Pink with silvery duotone sparkles (Veluxe Pearl)
The Adultress - True Red with duotone reflective red sparkles (Frost)
Criminal - Plain Black (Satin)












*Lustreglasses*

Talk of the Town - Pale shimmery neutral brown
Downtown - Glitzy red (Lustreglass version of Venitian)
Light of the Moon - nude lip color

_MSFs_

Brass In Pocket - Medium Brassy colour MSF with gold and hint of silver veining (Lighter than Shooting Star, darker than Shimpagne)
The Great Pretender - Pale pink with medium pink veining and gold flecks
The English Roses - muted deep pink with silver veining through it

*Shadesticks*

Money Talk - muted deep green, shimmery
No Guarantee - Neutral pink with reflective red shimmer


Well thats my feeble attempt at a collection, btw i made the colours in the palette lol


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 28, 2006)

This thread is really cracking me up. There are some great ideas here but really, Christina Aguilera, Mary J. Blige, Gwen Stefani, J.Lo and a lot of the rest of the names mentioned on this thread as icons? LOL! None of them have been around remotely long enough to be considered iconic!

If MAC ever start doing a "Famous for no Reason" collection, a "Flash in the Pan" collection or an "Almost no Impact in the Grand Scheme of Things" collection I can see the likes of Paris Hilton having a chance. Otherwise I really hope they stick to genuine icons!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

-----


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_This thread is really cracking me up. There are some great ideas here but really, Christina Aguilera, Mary J. Blige, Gwen Stefani, J.Lo and a lot of the rest of the names mentioned on this thread as icons? LOL! None of them have been around remotely long enough to be considered iconic!

If MAC ever start doing a "Famous for no Reason" collection, a "Flash in the Pan" collection or an "Almost no Impact in the Grand Scheme of Things" collection I can see the likes of Paris Hilton having a chance. Otherwise I really hope they stick to genuine icons!_

 
I don't think everyone was saying that these people were to be considered icons. And correct me if I'm wrong but didn't MAC use Mary J. Blige along with Lil' Kim and Elton John as part of their Viva Glam promotion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_This thread is really cracking me up. There are some great ideas here but really, Christina Aguilera, Mary J. Blige, Gwen Stefani, J.Lo and a lot of the rest of the names mentioned on this thread as icons? LOL! None of them have been around remotely long enough to be considered iconic!

If MAC ever start doing a "Famous for no Reason" collection, a "Flash in the Pan" collection or an "Almost no Impact in the Grand Scheme of Things" collection I can see the likes of Paris Hilton having a chance. Otherwise I really hope they stick to genuine icons!_

 

Umm.. I've never considered those as icons- people who aren't icon's get collections with MAC (ie. Fantasia Barino from American Idol)- Madonna doesnt have a MAC collection and she is considered ICONIC. These are Idea's for free thinkers...


----------



## ShadowyLady (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice work, Chic2k6! I would so buy that palette! Great shades, very coordinated and wearable.


Turbokittykat: As for the "Icons" thing...I don't think anyone was implying that. Women look to celebrities for beauty ideas, and I think people like J.Lo, Gwen, Paris, Mary J., Mariah, Christina, Madonna, etc. are all good examples of that. 

I think MAC is going to be doing a lot more celebrity-inspired stuff. They're already doing a celebrity Holiday collection (Dita) and it seems to be what many MAC fans really want to see.


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 28, 2006)

Turbokittykat I would prefer to see from Mac younger famous people as Icons since most of the times are more into younger ages, as a "mu Icon" I would say and not as Icon because of their career. 

I chose JLo because I love her mu styles everytime and I would love to see a collection based to that kind of mu looks, JMO!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 28, 2006)

erm i think the threads just meant for fun reasons


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd LOVE Chrissie Hynde to be a MAC icon, she's amazing, beautiful, honest, dedicated. MAC would be ideal for her cos they dont do animal testing and Chrissie's in PETA


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 28, 2006)

Some of you have missed my point. The first post on this thread specifically mentioned the annual MAC Icon collection, which is inspired by, well, an icon. My point was that these Icon collections are designed to celebrate truly iconic status; MAC are careful to select stars who fit the bill and the vast majority of names on this list would not even begin to meet their criteria.

And yes, other celebrities have endorsed Viva Glam but to my knowledge only icons have had their own specific collections, (with the exception of a few really exclusive items/collections, which have generally been region specific, such as S & Blue, Y & Kei, the Mexico exclusive lipstick I've forgotten the name of, Temperley, Luella, Fantasia etc.). 

And whilst the younger MAC supporters here would, I am sure, like ALL MAC collections to be entirely geared towards them and advertised by their current favourite celebrities, MAC takes the stance of All Ages, All Races, All Sexes. And I for one am glad that they devote at least one collection a year to more mature makeup lovers and to genuine idols who really do deserve their status.

Personally I think it's pretty insulting to the likes of Catherine Deneuve and Raquel Welch to imply they can be compared to the likes of Paris Hilton and J.Lo!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Turbokittykat I would prefer to see from Mac younger famous people as Icons since most of the times are more into younger ages, as a "mu Icon" I would say and not as Icon because of their career. 

I chose JLo because I love her mu styles everytime and I would love to see a collection based to that kind of mu looks, JMO!_

 
You'd prefer to see younger people promote MAC because you think they are better beauty "icons" or because you yourself are young and you identify better with younger celebrities? I'm betting it's more to do with the latter than the former.

MAC - All Ages, All Races, All Sexes

MAC aim to appeal to the full spectrum of people, which I think is great.

Personally I'd like to see more older celebrities promoting MAC because that's what I identify with. However, I recognise the need for variety and I don't complain every time they produce something geared more towards the younger market. Live and let live.

I'm really starting to loathe this view that young people somehow "own" MAC.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Ooh, this topic is so much fun, I can't stop dreaming up collections (again, I have more fun with the names than with the colors because I am impaired at color matching!)  Here is one inspired by the ridiculously gorgeous Gong Li:

  Raise the Red Lantern lip laquer - pure, shiny apple red
  Hatsumomo e/s pallete - black tied - in MACs collection
                                   geisha -matte white
                                   maiko - I'm at a loss as far as what color this                       should be - something pinkish or red?
                                   Kyoto - ditto

  Shanghai Triad e/s trio -ricepaper
                                        jade - dark forest green w/ gold sparkles
                                        ricepaper - in MAC's collection
                                        Xiao - mid tone gold
  Miami Vice l/s - beigey with a shot of peach


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_You'd prefer to see younger people promote MAC because you think they are better beauty "icons" or because you yourself are young and you identify better with younger celebrities? I'm betting it's more to do with the latter than the former.

MAC - All Ages, All Races, All Sexes

MAC aim to appeal to the full spectrum of people, which I think is great.

Personally I'd like to see more older celebrities promoting MAC because that's what I identify with. However, I recognise the need for variety and I don't complain every time they produce something geared more towards the younger market. Live and let live.

I'm really starting to loathe this view that young people somehow "own" MAC._

 
Don't see it like that, I speak for myself only, and for the shades I like , after all the thread is to create the Icon collection that anybody would like with the shades they like, I like the shades that JLo wears most that's why I told that. and it happens to like shades that mostly young people or celebrities wear, and I got to tell you I'm not 100% devoted in Mac and the fun bright shades, I love neutral shades more than anything.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

Um, I thought this was "Create YOUR OWN Color Story" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Opinions and all are fine, but come on, this is fantasy people. Instead of complaining of who someone would have as their icon, make your own. Don't talk about it, be about it!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Um, I thought this was "Create YOUR OWN Color Story" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Opinions and all are fine, but come on, this is fantasy people. Instead of complaining of who someone would have as their icon, make your own. Don't talk about it, be about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Um, I thought this was "Create YOUR OWN Color Story" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Opinions and all are fine, but come on, this is fantasy people. Instead of complaining of who someone would have as their icon, make your own. Don't talk about it, be about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 29, 2006)

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's ideas, they're *all* so creative! To the person who thought of a Tori Amos collection, that's just awesome. She's so beautiful, what a great idea for a collection!

With that said..... I hope people will continue posting ideas, I can't log in to Specktra from work, and I couldn't wait to get home today just to see all the new color story ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for saying that some of the people chosen for these fantasy collections aren't qualified or whatever was said.... there can be no limits to creativity. Besides, this thread is just for fun. No need for any panties in a twist!


----------



## katie_070405 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok....I'm extremely tired and am not awake enough to think of actual "colors" for my collection but, I do have names.  
Someone else can decide which are l/s, l/g, e/s, or piggies.

My ICON is Julie Newmar

Catwoman
The Original
My Living Doll
Damn Yankees 
Nudemar
Wong Foo
Julie


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 29, 2006)

is it sad that all of these fantasy icon collections sound much better than the ACTUAL icon collections?


----------



## girlstar (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay.. this sounds like fun...

Mine would be Marilyn Monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (They don't have to be alive, do they?)

*Gentlemen Prefer Blondes Quad*
Beauty Marked - A deep blackened red with a sparkle/twilight effect (Velvet)
Goldmine - Intense gold with shimmer (Frost)
Folie - Reddish-plum brown (Satin)
Gorgeous Gold - Low-light yellow gold (Veluxe Pearl)

*How to Marry a Millionaire Quad*
Black Tied - A midnight black with a silver white sparkle (Velvet)
Electra - Muted silver with icy metallic shimmer (Frost)
Coquette - Muted greyish-taupe (Satin)
All That Glitters - Midtone beige with gold reflects (Veluxe Pearl)

*Lipstick*
Marilyn - Rich dark crimson (Satin)
Norma Jean - Bright apple red (Lustre)

*Creamstick Liner*
Clash By Night - Dark brick red
The Fireball - Ripe tomato red

*Loud Lash*
Noisy Black - Pitched black

*Fluidline*
Blitz & Glitz - Intense black flashed with gold pearl
Asphalt Jungle - Rich black laced with silver shimmer

*Brow Set*
Show-off - Full-bodied brown

*Nail Laquer*
Love Happy - Crimson red (Cream)
All About Eve - Tasty deep plum with gold flecks (Frost)

*MSF*
Some Like It Hot - Faintly plum with gold veining 
Let's Make Love - Shimmery peach with frosty silver veining

*Pigment*
Frost - Frost white (Frost)
Gold - Smooth, high-shine gold (Metal)

*Brushes*
187SH - Duo Fibre Brush
206SH - Brow Groomer
239SH - Eye Shading Brush
266SH - Small Angle Brush
316SH - Lip Brush

All the palettes would be black brushed metal with her trademark 'kissmark' in red metallic on the cover, and M.A.C. in silver in the centre.

The brushes would be black handles with red brushed metal ferrules. M.A.C. and brush number in silver.

(I'm not so creative this late at night ,so sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 
_Okay.. this sounds like fun...

Mine would be Marilyn Monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (They don't have to be alive, do they?)

*Gentlemen Prefer Blondes Quad*
Beauty Marked - A deep blackened red with a sparkle/twilight effect (Velvet)
Goldmine - Intense gold with shimmer (Frost)
Folie - Reddish-plum brown (Satin)
Gorgeous Gold - Low-light yellow gold (Veluxe Pearl)

*How to Marry a Millionaire Quad*
Black Tied - A midnight black with a silver white sparkle (Velvet)
Electra - Muted silver with icy metallic shimmer (Frost)
Coquette - Muted greyish-taupe (Satin)
All That Glitters - Midtone beige with gold reflects (Veluxe Pearl)

*Lipstick*
Marilyn - Rich dark crimson (Satin)
Norma Jean - Bright apple red (Lustre)

*Creamstick Liner*
Clash By Night - Dark brick red
The Fireball - Ripe tomato red

*Loud Lash*
Noisy Black - Pitched black

*Fluidline*
Blitz & Glitz - Intense black flashed with gold pearl
Asphalt Jungle - Rich black laced with silver shimmer

*Brow Set*
Show-off - Full-bodied brown

*Nail Laquer*
Love Happy - Crimson red (Cream)
All About Eve - Tasty deep plum with gold flecks (Frost)

*MSF*
Some Like It Hot - Faintly plum with gold veining 
Let's Make Love - Shimmery peach with frosty silver veining

*Pigment*
Frost - Frost white (Frost)
Gold - Smooth, high-shine gold (Metal)

*Brushes*
187SH - Duo Fibre Brush
206SH - Brow Groomer
239SH - Eye Shading Brush
266SH - Small Angle Brush
316SH - Lip Brush

All the palettes would be black brushed metal with her trademark 'kissmark' in red metallic on the cover, and M.A.C. in silver in the centre.

The brushes would be black handles with red brushed metal ferrules. M.A.C. and brush number in silver.

(I'm not so creative this late at night ,so sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

OMG I would bye 3 of the Let's Make Love - Shimmery peach with frosty silver veining MSF! Really Mac never had a peachy one!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 
_As for saying that some of the people chosen for these fantasy collections aren't qualified or whatever was said.... there can be no limits to creativity. Besides, this thread is just for fun. No need for any panties in a twist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_Okay.. this sounds like fun...

Mine would be Marilyn Monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (They don't have to be alive, do they?)

*Gentlemen Prefer Blondes Quad*
Beauty Marked - A deep blackened red with a sparkle/twilight effect (Velvet)
Goldmine - Intense gold with shimmer (Frost)
Folie - Reddish-plum brown (Satin)
Gorgeous Gold - Low-light yellow gold (Veluxe Pearl)

*How to Marry a Millionaire Quad*
Black Tied - A midnight black with a silver white sparkle (Velvet)
Electra - Muted silver with icy metallic shimmer (Frost)
Coquette - Muted greyish-taupe (Satin)
All That Glitters - Midtone beige with gold reflects (Veluxe Pearl)

*Lipstick*
Marilyn - Rich dark crimson (Satin)
Norma Jean - Bright apple red (Lustre)

*Creamstick Liner*
Clash By Night - Dark brick red
The Fireball - Ripe tomato red

*Loud Lash*
Noisy Black - Pitched black

*Fluidline*
Blitz & Glitz - Intense black flashed with gold pearl
Asphalt Jungle - Rich black laced with silver shimmer

*Brow Set*
Show-off - Full-bodied brown

*Nail Laquer*
Love Happy - Crimson red (Cream)
All About Eve - Tasty deep plum with gold flecks (Frost)

*MSF*
Some Like It Hot - Faintly plum with gold veining 
Let's Make Love - Shimmery peach with frosty silver veining

*Pigment*
Frost - Frost white (Frost)
Gold - Smooth, high-shine gold (Metal)

*Brushes*
187SH - Duo Fibre Brush
206SH - Brow Groomer
239SH - Eye Shading Brush
266SH - Small Angle Brush
316SH - Lip Brush

All the palettes would be black brushed metal with her trademark 'kissmark' in red metallic on the cover, and M.A.C. in silver in the centre.

The brushes would be black handles with red brushed metal ferrules. M.A.C. and brush number in silver.

(I'm not so creative this late at night ,so sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I would definately go for this whole collection because I love Marilyn and this all sounds so wonderful.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_T's new box set "A Piano" hit stores tuesday!! 

My collection isn't complete with descriptions but it's 3am here:

Tori Amos MAC collection





EYESHADOW
PIANO QUAD:
Carbon (repromote)
Taxi Ride (VP) flashy taxi cab yellow with violet duochrome
Spark (Frost) vibrant red/orange fire 
Icicle(VP) whiter version of nylon, less intense finish

Secret Time Quad:
Talula (VP) duochrome of chartruese/mid tone purple
Jupiter (satin) greyblu with violet shimmer
Sugar (VP) off white shimmer with gold reflects
Hotel (club w/ new name)

PIGMENT
Liquid Diamonds - sparkling champagne with multi-tonal glitter reflects
Twinkle- sheer iridescent baby blue laced with chartruese glitter
Gold Dust (repromote of gold dusk)

LIPSTICK
Blood Roses (lustre)- sheer, vampy & marooned
Beauty Queen (apmlified creme)- 
Bliss

BLUSH Duo
Spring Haze- soft lilac/bronzed peach 
Cornflake Girl-

LIPGLASS
Lust (repromote)
Cruel
bachelorette

FLUIDLINER
Leather- antique brown with copper sparkle
Datura- garden green with purple sparkle
Voodoo- dark purple with blue sheen
Raspberry Swirl- black with fushia sheen

MASCARA
Black Swan- deep black with unique applicator (top shaped like a swan head/neck)... (mascara being similar to covergirl lash exact)

SHADESTICK
Honey- earthy beige with red hints
Merman- blue green aquamarine fusion

NAILPOLISH
Winter
Snow Cherries
Cooling

MSF
Petticoat (repromote)

LIPLINER
Girl (cremestick)- slightly lighter toned "spice" 
Siren (cremestick)- reddish brown

**MAC did her makeup on her latest tours***_

 

ohhhhhhh gooooooodddddddd 
i would die if they made her an icon,i would wear that shit to work EVERY day


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I wish they'd do one with Lucille Ball as an icon.  What I love about her is that she was a beautiful woman who wasn't afraid of physical comedy.  Plus "I Love Lucy" showed everyday life as something that could be an adventure, and not a mundane routine..And finally it would be really cool to have a lipglass named "Vitametavegimin"


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 

 
_Some of you have missed my point. The first post on this thread specifically mentioned the annual MAC Icon collection, which is inspired by, well, an icon. My point was that these Icon collections are designed to celebrate truly iconic status; MAC are careful to select stars who fit the bill and the vast majority of names on this list would not even begin to meet their criteria.

And yes, other celebrities have endorsed Viva Glam but to my knowledge only icons have had their own specific collections, (with the exception of a few really exclusive items/collections, which have generally been region specific, such as S & Blue, Y & Kei, the Mexico exclusive lipstick I've forgotten the name of, Temperley, Luella, Fantasia etc.). 

And whilst the younger MAC supporters here would, I am sure, like ALL MAC collections to be entirely geared towards them and advertised by their current favourite celebrities, MAC takes the stance of All Ages, All Races, All Sexes. And I for one am glad that they devote at least one collection a year to more mature makeup lovers and to genuine idols who really do deserve their status.

Personally I think it's pretty insulting to the likes of Catherine Deneuve and Raquel Welch to imply they can be compared to the likes of Paris Hilton and J.Lo!_

 
I think perhaps you've missed MY point.  This wasn't a "name your own Icon" thread.  It was a create a color story idea thread.  My  color story just happened to be based on the layout of an Icon collection, similar to the Diana, Liza, and Catherine collections.  Nobody's comparing younger celebrities to these women.  I couldn't even put them in the same category, but it was MY personal idea to eventually see someone like Christina Aguilera or Mary J Blige used as an icon.  I would hardly call either of them a "Flash In The Pan" or a "no Impact whatsoever" icon.  But, since all of the icons thus far have been older, more mature women, it would be nice to see one a little bit younger.  The older women come from different generations, different looks were popular, different products were available.  It would be nice to see a collection based on a more modern person.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with the previous Icon collections.  And there's also absolutely nothing wrong with us being creative and coming up with ideas that we would enjoy seeing from our favorite cosmetic line sometime in the future.  We're not deliberately trying to insult the previous icon, hell I didn't think there would be so many hypothetical Icon Color Story ideas, I was just thinking of general collections, like Lure/Bait/Hooked, Culturebloom, A different Holiday Collection perhaps.  But you're definitely being closed minded by saying that you loathe the view of the youth or whatever it was you said about it, but at the same time hypocritically expecting us to be open minded by wanting all the Icons to be more mature figures.  
And it's not the first time you've caused a stir in a color story thread, i recall you and Alan going back and forth over whether Sweetie Cake was a prom collection or not, and according to you, it's not a prom collection because only 16-18 year old girls go to prom and MAC is "All Ages, All Races, All Sexes."  We know what MAC stands for, you don't have to keep declaring their viewpoint to get your point across.  But you're definitely showing us your age and how uncomfortable you might be with it by coming into threads and slamming ALL AGES in members' faces.  This was just meant for people to let their creativity shine.  If you want an older Icon, then pick one and participate in the thread by posting your ideas.  I'm sure people would respect it and not step on your creativity like you're doing right now.


----------



## aziza (Oct 2, 2006)

^^^
ITA!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2006)

*What would your MAC theme be?*

You know how they have had MAC for Playboy, MAC for the Girl Next Door, MAC for Barbie etc what would your theme be and give me some colors baby!

Here is mine:
It would be a *Star Trek *theme (HellO! It's ME you're talking to!)

The packaging would have the symbols on their chest, and the big ones-like blushes etc would have the enterprise on it and the palettes would look like communicators 

*Lips: *
*Beam Me Up Scotty* lipstick-gorgeous bright red
*Mr. Sulu l/s*-a golden bronze
*Chekhov l/s*-A 1960's whistle pink
*Yeoman l/s*-A redish orange rose
*James T. Kirk*-Taupe-multi D- it will look flat and beige but on it will have green, gold and pink. It will apply YLBB but prettier

*Sick Bay l/g:* A blue that when applied turns into a pink
*Communicator l/g*: A chrome red with silver
*Transporter:* A milky gold with silver flecks in it
*Phaser:* A reddish orange with gold
*Captains Chair*: A pure white

*Eyes:*
*Spock*-it matte retro green and in certain lights looks yellow
*Bones*-A dusty blue 
*Enterprise*-A flat silver
*Galaxy*- an eyeshadow that resembles the stars-with white in the middle (and all the way through) swirled with pink and lavender and green to create a glowing eye look.
*Old Country Doctor*: Dark Blue turquoise
*Kirk:* Bright Gold with green and blue duochrome
*Leutinant*-A true blood red eyeshadow

*Fluidliners:*
*Uhura*: magestic Jet black pearl with red glitter
*He's Dead, Jim*: Playful blue with gold and green glitter
*Warp Speed*: Neon Green
*Forcefield:* A bright neon pink with purple pearls

*Pigments:*
*Illogical*-Green/blue and flashes purple
*Fascinating*-White with green apple 
*Planet-* Gold with red and brown
*Man your station-* Silvered Purple, black and pink


*MSF*
*Captain:* Bright apple green with gold veins but when applied gives a pale pink flush
*Federation:* Bright apple pink with purple, blue and gold veining 
*Stardate:* White with gold and silver veining

*Eyeshadow Quads:* 
*#1*
*I'm a Doctor Not a...*

*Moon Shuttle Conductor*- Bright Orange with Gold
*Mechanic*-darkened silver with blue duochrome
*Electrition*-White with blue and Gold duochrome
*Flesh Peddler*-Nude which flashes pink and white


*Eyeshadow Quad #2*
*Kirk To Enterprise*

*Space-the final frontier-*Jet black. Darker than Carbon. Just black.
*Where no man has gone before*-A bright magenta
*Get us out of here!-* a mysterious dark reddish purple
*Come in*-a bright electrifying purple

*Eyeshadow Quad #3*
*Vulcan Mind Meld*

*Vulcan:* Bright yellowed green
*Live Long and Prosper:* A bright yellow
*Logic:* a beautiful meadow green
*Amok Time:* Random Mysterious color teal Blue

*Eyeshadow Quad #4*
*City on the edge of Forever*
*My, how clumsy of-* Dark navy blue
*Edith Keeler*-Taupe
*Sticks & Bones*-Browned white
*ASSASSINS!*-Peach

Yeah I have way too much time on my hands!


----------



## betseyjohnson (Dec 28, 2006)

wow!~ i am by no means a star trek fan, but if that came out, i would be forced to get a lot of it. i love ur ideas for all ur vivid colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my collaboration would be Betsey Johnson! i love her to death! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pigments:
Betseyville- Vibrant Fuschia infused with reflects red
Lulu (named after her daughter)- rich baby blue with reflects blue

Quad:
Angel- a shimmery ivory with reflects pearl
Betsey- chartreuse and fuschia duochrome
Polly- deep purple frosted
Kinky- black infused with finely milled gold glitter

Eyeshadow pots:
Rosy- bright rose and white duochrome
Alley cat- violet and bright red duochrome
Edie S- peacocked green and vivid blue duochrome
Intimate- rich brown and deep purple duochrome

Lipstick:
Guys love BJ (i know urban decay has a gloss with this name, but its also on a few of her t shirts)- extremely pigmented rich bright red with gloss
Villa Betsey- angelic matte pink

Lipglass:
Wild child- clear shine with finely milled reflects gold
Bunki Nini- hot pink and opal duochrome

thats all i can think of for now.
part of the money could be for breast cancer as well since she does a lot of work for that! I would die if they ever came up with a collection!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 28, 2006)

Mac_Pixie04 did something similar to this thread: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56392

I'm a huge Trek fan -- having bought all of the original Star Trek episodes in the 80s on VHS tapes. Guess I need to transfer them to DVD sometime soon! LOL

youbeabitch and betseyjohnson - Love your themes! But one thing youbeabitch; you have to have an Uhura palette for the neutral-cateye/nude lip look she always wore! Now, that would be awesome!! Please tell me you e-mailed your theme to MAC!! I don't know which I would buy first -- the action figures or the make-up! LOL


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 28, 2006)

this is hilarious, but sounds pretty!


----------



## amoona (Dec 28, 2006)

I totally think Christina Aguilera would be an amazing icon one day!

ShadowyLady your collections kick ass. How much?! lol

AND I LOVE the Marilyn Monroe collection to death! I want it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, I forgot that Mac Pixie did something similar! Oops. :/ I hope she doesn't mind! She's a sweetie so hopefully she won't. 

Ahh the Uhura Face Palette! Hmm that name will be difficult to come up with how about this: And it will be in the shape of a Communicator!

*Contact Starfleet Command Lt.....*


*United States of Africa*-a soft pale flesh colored brown (That's where Uhura is from folks-not trying to be cute)
*Chief Communications Officer-*A deep blackened brown (for brows and liner!)
*Freedom-*A nudish white
*Tunic-*A baby Pink
*Girlie *(whatever color that is on the mac site LOL)

*Swahili blush*- a peachy color with a pink enterprise on it. 
*Coygirl Blush* - (Whatever color that is on the site)

Lips: 
*Cap't-I'm picking up a signal*- A YLBB Lipstick
*Interacial Kiss* (She and bill shatner did the first one on prime time! GO NICHELLE!) a pinked brown creame 
*Bridge to Capt Kirk:* A shimmery white lipgloss
*Nichelle Nicholes:* A beautiful brown taupe bronze color

Now some interesting history on Mrs. Nicholes-a lot of people were giving her flack for being black on the show (along with Mr. Sulu and Scotty) and she wanted to quit. But before she could she got a phone call from the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King telling her he enjoyed the show and she was doing a lot of good work. Boy was he right! She broke down barriers left and right!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2006)

And I LOVE YOUR Betsey Johnson Collection!!! I would buy that in a heart beat! I am not a betsey fan but I love the colors *holds out charge card*


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 28, 2006)

Celtic Connections MAC ! Shirley Manson would feature in the advertising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome

Pigments:
Tart..an - bright red that reflects green
Craic - rich dark purple that reflects silver

Lip Glasses:
Wild Heather - lilac tinted opalescent finish (like a lilac Oyster Girl)
Luck of the Irish - hot pink with gold shimmer

Lipsticks:
Blarney - deep burgandy red, matte finish
Kilted - pink toned, fleshy nude.



OK, now I'm stuck. I'm going away to think and will come back and edit, lol.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_Celtic Connections MAC !

Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome

OK, now I'm stuck. I'm going away to think and will come back and edit, lol._

 
i love the fire whiskey!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 28, 2006)

I would love to see "musical men in make up"


*Marilyn Manson*

Quad
Sweet dreams- Black with multicoloured crystalline glitter
Tainted love- True Red (this would have to be a veluxe pearl)
Lest we Forget-Pure white with silver frost
Tourniquet- Darkest silver

Lipstick
(s)aint- deepest red with a near black pearl
Dita love- Deep burgundy


*30 seconds to Mars*

Jared fluidline.  Deepest black with a sapphire pearl

*Prince*

Quad
Purple Rain-  Deep purple with purple glitter
Delirious- Hot Pink with silver duochrome
Controversy- Mid Grey with a purple sheen
Cream- true classic cream

Lipglass
Zanalee- Hot bright red with pink reflect
Peach- warm sunny peach

Fluidline 
Thunder- Darkest grey with purple pearl

I may edit if I think of any more.  But hell the postcards for these would be hot


----------



## lipshock (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think perhaps you've missed MY point.  This wasn't a "name your own Icon" thread.  It was a create a color story idea thread.  My  color story just happened to be based on the layout of an Icon collection, similar to the Diana, Liza, and Catherine collections.  Nobody's comparing younger celebrities to these women.  I couldn't even put them in the same category, but it was MY personal idea to eventually see someone like Christina Aguilera or Mary J Blige used as an icon.  I would hardly call either of them a "Flash In The Pan" or a "no Impact whatsoever" icon.  But, since all of the icons thus far have been older, more mature women, it would be nice to see one a little bit younger.  The older women come from different generations, different looks were popular, different products were available.  It would be nice to see a collection based on a more modern person.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with the previous Icon collections.  And there's also absolutely nothing wrong with us being creative and coming up with ideas that we would enjoy seeing from our favorite cosmetic line sometime in the future.  We're not deliberately trying to insult the previous icon, hell I didn't think there would be so many hypothetical Icon Color Story ideas, I was just thinking of general collections, like Lure/Bait/Hooked, Culturebloom, A different Holiday Collection perhaps.  But you're definitely being closed minded by saying that you loathe the view of the youth or whatever it was you said about it, but at the same time hypocritically expecting us to be open minded by wanting all the Icons to be more mature figures.  
And it's not the first time you've caused a stir in a color story thread, i recall you and Alan going back and forth over whether Sweetie Cake was a prom collection or not, and according to you, it's not a prom collection because only 16-18 year old girls go to prom and MAC is "All Ages, All Races, All Sexes."  We know what MAC stands for, you don't have to keep declaring their viewpoint to get your point across.  But you're definitely showing us your age and how uncomfortable you might be with it by coming into threads and slamming ALL AGES in members' faces.  This was just meant for people to let their creativity shine.  If you want an older Icon, then pick one and participate in the thread by posting your ideas.  I'm sure people would respect it and not step on your creativity like you're doing right now._

 


You couldn't have said it any better than this!  Twenty or thirty years from now no one knows for sure if Christina Aguliera, Jennifer Lopez, Paris Hilton, et cetera will still be considered as "Flashes in the Pan" or what have you.

Personally, I believe, that one shouldn't attack others based on their opinions just because you don't agree with those said opinions.  The original poster of that reply, I felt, went about expressing her viewpoints in a very negative and condescending way.  Next time, instead of trying to be all "holier than thou", try to be understanding of others.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Ray Of Light quad- (all the shadows would be a new finish called metallic which would look like foil)
Impressive Instant- metallic silver 
Get Together- deep bronze metallic 
X-static Process- bright metallic gold with yellow undertone 
Swim- ultra metallic turquoise green_

 
i *LOVE *this!!!!!!!!





































This, of course, brings to mind a Heavy Metal themed collection once your new finish is launched.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, all. 
I love the idea of this thread, and I love the wonderful suggestions! I know this isn't only about imagining an Icon, but I'd love to see that Lucille Ball line! 

I'd also love to see something blatantly inspired by various cultures.It would be a One Big World collection. 

Of course, the highlight (pardon the intentional pun if you're offended) would be an earth-inspired MSF. 

I'd really love to see a Quad that was inspired by the colors of places like India and Moroco and another with some gorgeous African-inspired colors! 

Since this is my theme, I declare that it should have a little of everything... I often can't wear some of the colors in some of the collections because I'm so damn pale, and I know there are collections that aren't suited for darker skins, so I'd love to see a variety! 

Right on line with the threads above, without feeding into "the drama", I can say I envision such a lovely ad campaign for this with models of all ages, colors, looks! 

If I feel inspired later, maybe I'll flesh this out with a more detailed "plan" like so many of you have done, instead of just posting my happy hippy concept.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 28, 2006)

PS: MAC spies, please contact me here or through MUA (same screename) with your job offer!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I am not quite as good as some of ya'll but I came up with one that matches my interest - music!  I thought the names were cute anyway although I had a hard time coming up with colors and who knows if they are actually possible haha!

Enjoy my collection entitled:

Concerto

Eyes 4
Woodwind Quartet:
Flute – Pale silver with blue duochrome (Frost)
Clarinet – Lilac with pink undertones (Velvet)
Sax – Shimmery pale copper (VP)
Oboe – Darkest navy with lilac shimmer (Lustre)

Eyes 4
String Quartet:
Violin – Dark taupe with silver sheen (Frost)
Cello – Deepest aqua (Velvet)
Viola – Medium blue with green reflects (Lustre)
Bass – Dark brown/black with green reflects (Lustre)

Lipstick:
Guest Conductor – Palest peach with gold micro-glitter (Frost)
First Chair – Vibrant blue-based pink with silver shimmer (Lustre)
Solo – Bright red (Matte)
Trill – Light bubblegum pink (Satin)
Vibrato – Dark mauve with golden shimmer (Lustre)

Lipglass:
Coda – Creamy beige with lilac shimmer 
Rehearsal – Neutral pink with brown undertones 
Encore – Sheer bright red with gold micro-glitter
Crescendo – Shimmering opaque mauve

Fluidline:
Cymbal – Bronze with gold glitter
Improvisation – Deep burgundy
Accelerando – Dark eggplant purple with gold glitter

Mineralized Skinfinish:
Standing Ovation – Dark raspberry infused with gold and copper veining 
Percussion – Silver-beige with pink and peach veining


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Well I am not quite as good as some of ya'll but I came up with one that matches my interest - music! I thought the names were cute anyway although I had a hard time coming up with colors and who knows if they are actually possible haha!

Enjoy my collection entitled:

Concerto

Eyes 4
Woodwind Quartet:
Flute – Pale silver with blue duochrome (Frost)
Clarinet – Lilac with pink undertones (Velvet)
Sax – Shimmery pale copper (VP)
Oboe – Darkest navy with lilac shimmer (Lustre)

Eyes 4
String Quartet:
Violin – Dark taupe with silver sheen (Frost)
Cello – Deepest aqua (Velvet)
Viola – Medium blue with green reflects (Lustre)
Bass – Dark brown/black with green reflects (Lustre)

Lipstick:
Guest Conductor – Palest peach with gold micro-glitter (Frost)
First Chair – Vibrant blue-based pink with silver shimmer (Lustre)
Solo – Bright red (Matte)
Trill – Light bubblegum pink (Satin)
Vibrato – Dark mauve with golden shimmer (Lustre)

Lipglass:
Coda – Creamy beige with lilac shimmer 
Rehearsal – Neutral pink with brown undertones 
Encore – Sheer bright red with gold micro-glitter
Crescendo – Shimmering opaque mauve

Fluidline:
Cymbal – Bronze with gold glitter
Improvisation – Deep burgundy
Accelerando – Dark eggplant purple with gold glitter

Mineralized Skinfinish:
Standing Ovation – Dark raspberry infused with gold and copper veining 
Percussion – Silver-beige with pink and peach veining_

 
Wow! I need Standing Ovation !


----------



## miss_amy (Dec 28, 2006)

(Posted in other thread, but this one seems appropriate so re-posting!)

Celtic Connections MAC! Shirley Manson would feature in the advertising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome

Pigments:
Tart..an - bright red that reflects green
Craic - rich dark purple that reflects silver

Lip Glasses:
Wild Heather - lilac tinted opalescent finish (like a lilac Oyster Girl)
Luck of the Irish - hot pink with gold shimmer

Lipsticks:
Blarney - deep burgandy red, matte finish
Kilted - pink toned, fleshy nude.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_(Posted in other thread, but this one seems appropriate so re-posting!)

Celtic Connections MAC! Shirley Manson would feature in the advertising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome

Pigments:
Tart..an - bright red that reflects green
Craic - rich dark purple that reflects silver

Lip Glasses:
Wild Heather - lilac tinted opalescent finish (like a lilac Oyster Girl)
Luck of the Irish - hot pink with gold shimmer

Lipsticks:
Blarney - deep burgandy red, matte finish
Kilted - pink toned, fleshy nude._

 
I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been in love with Gwen Stefani and her style for 10 years now, and she's pretty damn iconic to me. 

I'd LOVE to see MAC do a collection with her someday.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 29, 2006)

here is another one from me: itll be a summer one

"guided by the cool surroundings of a orange horizon on the beach, she walks through the pale soft sand. She is becoming of age as she glides in the open water splashing the coolness around. she lays as she basks in the bronzing sun.....she is serene in the summer, the heat is on with SUNSERENE...."

SUNSERENE-

lipglass-
glide- creamy true peach
sands of time- soft sandy beige with brown opalessence
Sunserene- strong caramel with vivid gold and orange glitter flecks
bronzing heat- true bronze with pink particle shimmer

lipstick-
calmetta- vivid peach with brown shimmer (frost)
water color- sheer plum with violet opalessence (amplified)
layout- soft brown with gold shimmer (amplified)
horizon liason- low light creamy soft orange (amplified)

eyeshadow-
open water- stand out deep ocean turquiose with blue relfects (velvet)
beach girl- soft pink with violet relfects (velux pearl duochrome)
lushed- loudbrown with baby blue shimmer (veluxe pearl)
tanamama- deep orange bronze (veluxe pearl)
sundream- dreamy beige with purple glitter (velvet)

pigments-
pale out- soft pink with gold reflects and glittter
sand bar- pale vanilla with beige shimmer

blush-
sol flush- flushed bronze with pink shimmer
sleeping cutie- paled peach

eyeliner-
uniform technakhol- repromote
lazy hazy technakhol-

lipliner-
slip lipliner- soft brown pink
spice lipliner- repromote


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome_

 
i want all of these shadows!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 29, 2006)

youbeabitch, you are the cutest EVER!!  That is the most awesome theme and product names and everything ahhahahaa!!! I love the Bestsey Johnson and Irish themes too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My MAC theme would be a *Bettie Page Icon* Tribute.

"My land! Is that supposed to be me?" asked Page at age 82, surveying a painting of her reclining in a negligee with an ecstatic smile on her face.  She muttered, "I was never that pretty. And I don't know what they mean by an icon. I never thought of myself as being that. It seems strange to me. I was just modeling, thinking of as many different poses as possible." 












​
The packaging could be patent leather, shiny black plastic and "Jungle Bettie" leopard print.

Lips:

*Lipsticks:*
Retro Icon: Matte true red
Girlie Mag: Semi-matte deep-dark red-purple.
1955: Frosted golden-beige.
Naughty or Nice: Slick peachy-pink.

*Lipglosses: *
Whip: Deep-dark plum.
Heartbreaker: Clear with silver sparkle.
Dangerous: Bright see-thru blood red.
Allure: Brick red with gold shimmer.
Fetishy: Halo-white-golden-pink.

*Eyes:*
Eyeshadow Quad
#1
"Miss January"
Taboo: Soft white-beige.
Timeless- Golden-caramel.
Classy- Matte golden-brown.
Mystique: Black with purple sparkle.

Eyeshadow Quads
#2
"Hips, Lips and..."
Wink and Flirt: Soft matte vanilla with a hint of gold shimmer. 
Cheesecake: Babydoll pink.
Eyeful: Dusty soft pink-gray.
Mystery: Deep-dark almost-black gray.
*
Fluidlines:*
Notorious: Dark plummy-purple.
Living Legend: Golden-brown.
Bondage: Vinyl jet black.

*Pigment:* 
Teasearama-Pure matte true red.

*Blush:*
-Spank: A sheertone babydoll pink

*MSF:*
-Va-Va-Voom:
-Shimmery white with peach and pink veining.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 29, 2006)

aww *BLUSH* Thanks Nikki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would be all over everyones theme. You all have some awesome themes! I say we say forget mac and do our own mu line


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 29, 2006)

*I WOULD SO BUY THAT BETTIE PAGE COLLECTION!!!!

**MAC gods, if you are listening, please please please do this!

Oh, PS: Pay NikkiHorror well (at least with lotsa gratis) for the idea!
*


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2006)

AAAhh, I love it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youbeabitch I LOVE YOUR STAR STREK theme. I would like buy very single item on your collection list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fyi while I was reading your list, I started humming The Battle Song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, I think for me, I would really like to see a superhero theme - like a series of really hot female superheroes. Like Catwoman, WonderWoman, Batgirl, Storm, Rogue, Poison Ivy, even She-ra. Each superheroine would have her own line with matching emblems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that would be super cool


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 

 
_I would love to see "musical men in make up"


*Marilyn Manson*

Quad
Sweet dreams- Black with multicoloured crystalline glitter
Tainted love- True Red (this would have to be a veluxe pearl)
Lest we Forget-Pure white with silver frost
Tourniquet- Darkest silver

Lipstick
(s)aint- deepest red with a near black pearl
Dita love- Deep burgundy


*30 seconds to Mars*

Jared fluidline. Deepest black with a sapphire pearl

*Prince*

Quad
Purple Rain- Deep purple with purple glitter
Delirious- Hot Pink with silver duochrome
Controversy- Mid Grey with a purple sheen
Cream- true classic cream

Lipglass
Zanalee- Hot bright red with pink reflect
Peach- warm sunny peach

Fluidline 
Thunder- Darkest grey with purple pearl

I may edit if I think of any more. But hell the postcards for these would be hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my got i want this collection you have great ideas ilove marilyn manson


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah I totally agree with the above! 
Oh Marilyn Manson would be frickin' hot!

And so would a Price collection actually... Mmmmmmm colors...


----------



## HotLady1970 (Dec 30, 2006)

I totally want a Christina Aguilera collection:

Lipstick
Tell Me - 
Beautiful - true red with pink pearl
Hurt - 
Infatuation - 

Lustreglass
Candyman - 
Red Hotness - 

Eye Shadow
Dirrty - dirty blue with black sparkle (Velvet)
Piercing - 
What a Girl Wants - 
Extension - 

Blush
Stripped - light peach with shimmer

Pigment
Blessed - muted yellow with sparkle
Reflection - neutral with pink and red duochrome

Mascara
Mascara X - Dark Brown

Lash
X-Tina Lash - full lash, natural black and light blonde

Fluidline
Soar - 
Frostlite - 
Blitz & Glitz - 

Nail Polish
Fighter - gun metal grey with green duochrome
Genie in a bottle - pastel bubble gum pink with silver pearl


I can't think of anymore ideas right now!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_*I WOULD SO BUY THAT BETTIE PAGE COLLECTION!!!!

**MAC gods, if you are listening, please please please do this!

Oh, PS: Pay NikkiHorror well (at least with lotsa gratis) for the idea!
*_

 
BAAAAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!  I wish!!  I know sooooo many girls that would buy out the collection.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

OH MY GOSH, I was thinking of bettie for this as well the other night!  I'm drooling just thinking of the packaging ideas, let alone the colours.  Oh please lord, let this wish come true!


----------



## ette (Dec 30, 2006)

This would be my collection,*MAC for Disney* (the princesses). Packaging would be black with gold tiara in crystals and MAC for Disney (in script) written in gold.

*Eyeshadows:*
*Sleeping Beauty* - light pink plum with gold and silver pearl
*Bonjour* - warm yellow gold with gold pearl
*Fairy Godmother* - deep blue-green with gold pearl
*Arabian Nights* - flashy bright coral red with green pearl
*Colors of the Wind* - pale bright green with blue pearl
*Madhatter* - bright royal blue with yellow and gold pearl

*Lipsticks:*
*Suprisingly Royal* - warm mauve with gold pearl and pink duochrome
*Flamingo Croquet* - bright doll coral with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Fairest of Them All* - true matte red
*Beauty* - warm scarlet rose with subtle gold pearl
*Forbidden Fruit* - bright golden undertoned pink with purple and gold pearl
*Second Star to the Right *- deep warm gold with bronze and rust pearl

*Lipglasses:*
*Gems of the East* - dark plum with gold duochrome and gold pearl
*Ruler of The Land* - bright warm red with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Bippity Boppity Boo* - clean warm rosy pink 
*Fairy Dust* - clear with gold, silver, and bronze pearl

*Creme Blush with Pearl:*
*Poison Apple* - bright candy apple red with gold pearl
*Enchanted Rose* - natural pale scarlet with yellow pearl
*10 Minutes Ago* - blue-based bright pink with silver pearl
*Pumpkin Coach* - clean creamy tan with orange and gold particle pearl

*Fluidline:*
*Reflections* - bright shining blue with silver pearl 
*Tale as Old as Time* - warm medium purple with gold pearl
*Hellfire* - bright clean red with orange and yellow pearl
*Emeraldine* - bright sapphire-undertoned green with gold pearl

*MSF:*
*Princess* - bright pink with blue, orange, tan, gold, and silver veining
*Key To Her Heart* - creamy pale plum with gold veining

*Pigments:*
*Aurora* - hot pink with silver particle pearl
*Belle* - warm medium gold with yellow and rust pearl
*Cinderella* - silvery blue with green pearl
*Pocahontas* - earthy rust with orange pearl
*Ariel* - golden green with teal and purple pearl
*Jasmine* - deep bright purple with gold pearl

Special Edition mirror like the one Belle uses to see her father, with gold crystal tiara and MAC for Disney logo on back
Special Edition black traincase with tiaras with MAC logo inside of them


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_BAAAAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!  I wish!!  I know sooooo many girls that would buy out the collection._

 

I WOULD!  hands down... my boyfriend took me to "Notorious Bettie Page" on our 3 month anniversary.  it was soooo cool.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

I loooove the Disney Princess idea.  There needs to be more Little Mermaid stuff though!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 30, 2006)

I would do like a "Snow Queen" thing...or a "Fall Leaves". I dont know, Im not totally creative


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 31, 2006)

MARILYN MANSON
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















oh my gosh...you guys have such good ideas....i dont know where i would begin with designing a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i keep wanting to say *audrey hepburn* but she never wore all that much makeup, did she?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2006)

audry wore black eyeliner false lashes pink blush and nude lips

so that would be a nice fresh change of pace


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Dec 31, 2006)

arabian nights theme...too lazy to think of colors


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2006)

GOLDS! Pinks! dark blues-silvers, .....oranges!


----------



## HotLady1970 (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_arabian nights theme...too lazy to think of colors_

 
Like Bollywood but slightly different!


----------



## m4dswine (Dec 31, 2006)

Love Glitzie's idea of Marilyn Manson... that would be mine in a heartbeat.

I'm not sure what I would love to see... I think the MM idea pretty much sums my wants and desires up!!


----------



## twobear (Jan 1, 2007)

You all need to copywrite these ideas or something 'cause the names and descriptions are fantastic!!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

I posted this in the other thread, too, but it really belongs here!

My MAC Color Story would be a *Bettie Page Icon* Tribute.

"My land! Is that supposed to be me?" asked Page at age 82, surveying a painting of her reclining in a negligee with an ecstatic smile on her face.  She muttered, "I was never that pretty. And I don't know what they mean by an icon. I never thought of myself as being that. It seems strange to me. I was just modeling, thinking of as many different poses as possible." 












​
The packaging could be patent leather, shiny black plastic and "Jungle Bettie" leopard print.

Lips:

*Lipsticks:*
Retro Icon: Matte true red
Girlie Mag: Semi-matte deep-dark red-purple.
1955: Frosted golden-beige.
Naughty or Nice: Slick peachy-pink.

*Lipglosses: *
Whip: Deep-dark plum.
Heartbreaker: Clear with silver sparkle.
Dangerous: Bright see-thru blood red.
Allure: Brick red with gold shimmer.
Fetishy: Halo-white-golden-pink.

*Eyes:*
Eyeshadow Quad
#1
"Miss January"
Taboo: Soft white-beige.
Timeless- Golden-caramel.
Classy- Matte golden-brown.
Mystique: Black with purple sparkle.

Eyeshadow Quads
#2
"Hips, Lips and..."
Wink and Flirt: Soft matte vanilla with a hint of gold shimmer. 
Cheesecake: Babydoll pink.
Eyeful: Dusty soft pink-gray.
Mystery: Deep-dark almost-black gray.
*
Fluidlines:*
Notorious: Dark plummy-purple.
Living Legend: Golden-brown.
Bondage: Vinyl jet black.

*Pigment:* 
Teasearama-Pure matte true red.

*Blush:*
-Spank: A sheertone babydoll pink

*MSF:*
-Va-Va-Voom:
-Shimmery white with peach and pink veining.


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I posted this in the other thread, too, but it really belongs here!

My MAC Color Story would be a *Bettie Page Icon* Tribute.

"My land! Is that supposed to be me?" asked Page at age 82, surveying a painting of her reclining in a negligee with an ecstatic smile on her face.  She muttered, "I was never that pretty. And I don't know what they mean by an icon. I never thought of myself as being that. It seems strange to me. I was just modeling, thinking of as many different poses as possible." 












​
The packaging could be patent leather, shiny black plastic and "Jungle Bettie" leopard print.

Lips:

*Lipsticks:*
Retro Icon: Matte true red
Girlie Mag: Semi-matte deep-dark red-purple.
1955: Frosted golden-beige.
Naughty or Nice: Slick peachy-pink.

*Lipglosses: *
Whip: Deep-dark plum.
Heartbreaker: Clear with silver sparkle.
Dangerous: Bright see-thru blood red.
Allure: Brick red with gold shimmer.
Fetishy: Halo-white-golden-pink.

*Eyes:*
Eyeshadow Quad
#1
"Miss January"
Taboo: Soft white-beige.
Timeless- Golden-caramel.
Classy- Matte golden-brown.
Mystique: Black with purple sparkle.

Eyeshadow Quads
#2
"Hips, Lips and..."
Wink and Flirt: Soft matte vanilla with a hint of gold shimmer. 
Cheesecake: Babydoll pink.
Eyeful: Dusty soft pink-gray.
Mystery: Deep-dark almost-black gray.
*
Fluidlines:*
Notorious: Dark plummy-purple.
Living Legend: Golden-brown.
Bondage: Vinyl jet black.

*Pigment:* 
Teasearama-Pure matte true red.

*Blush:*
-Spank: A sheertone babydoll pink

*MSF:*
-Va-Va-Voom:
-Shimmery white with peach and pink veining._

 

I love Bettie!!! This is a fantastic idea- wish you'd send it in to MAC!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 1, 2007)

I could, and alot of us SHOULD send in these ideas!  How would we approach that?


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_* Another *

Icon: *PRINCE* 

*All casing would be a special lilac / purple color*


*Purple Rain Quad: *
Cream - Soft muted golden beige with opalescent shimmer (exactly like Shroom with a LE name)
Prince - Intense purple with blue duochrome (Veluxe Pearl)
1999 - Intense gold with frost (Frost)
Controversy - Pale violet duochrome with gold shimmer


*Pigment:*
Violet - repromote

*Fluidline:*
Purple Rain - Intense eggplant with gold pearl
Blitz & Glitz - repromote


*Lipstick:*
Up the Amp - repromote
Little Red Corvette - Exquisite classic red


*MSF:*
Raspberry Beret - muted raspberry with gold veining


*Nail Laquer:*
Dirty Mind - Frosty violet with gold shimmer
Fury- Dirty red with gold reflect
Crystal Ball - ivory frost with muted violet reflect_

 
I love this one and the idea of Prince as the Icon. Purple Rain was my era, baby. LOL


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 2, 2007)

MAC for playboy II:
the girls next door
(a small LE release like zhandra rhodes)

Lipstick-
3 little blondes-a frosty pink with gold and pink glitter
hef's girls- a timless midtone plum with pink pearlized pigments
playmates- very soft bronze with red pearlized pigments


lipglass-
holly-elegant soft pink red with pearlized pigments
kendra-clear pink with violet and  pink glitter and pearlized pigment
bridget-midtone violet pink with silver pearlized pigments

blush-
girls next door-baby doll pink with bronze flecks

eye pencil-
smolder

lip pencil-
spice


----------



## lilysandremains (Jan 2, 2007)

*Siouxsie And The Banshees*

*Peep Show Quad:*

Peek-a-boo Burgandy with a hint of blue glitter
Turn to Stone-Dark grey with silver undertones
The Last Beat of My Heart-Navy blue with purple shimmer
Carousel-true gold 

*Lips:*

Painted Bird-Blood red matte
The double Life-Deep brown with golden undertones

*Mascara:*
[/b]

Kiss them for me-Rich black
Nocturne-Dark green

*cheeks:*

The Lords prayer-neon pink with gold shimmer


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine is based on Cirque du Soleil and is named "Cirque". So far it only consists of two quads. I'm better at making up the colors than naming them cute things. So, here are images and descriptions of the quads. I know how sick of "neutrals" and "pastels" you all are, so I made sure they were bright, but still wearable.











yaaaay photoshop!


----------



## MACActress (Jan 2, 2007)

I loooovveee the soleil quad!


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 

 
_I loooovveee the soleil quad!_

 
Thanks! After I posted it I kept staring at it and wishing it was real


----------



## MACActress (Jan 2, 2007)

Now I want to make it with pre-existing colors, I'm thinking Crystal Avalanche, Waternymph, Casino/Amberlights, and Nylon/Spring Up, or a deeper yellow/gold like gorgeous gold.


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 2, 2007)

You could do it with crystal avalance or vellum, ummm I don't know about the blue, suplosion for the orange (it was my inspiration, haha), and pressed gold dusk pigment? I tried to make the colors a little more original, but making a quad with similar colors would be fun to look at


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_* Another *

Icon: *PRINCE* 

*All casing would be a special lilac / purple color*


*Purple Rain Quad: *
Cream - Soft muted golden beige with opalescent shimmer (exactly like Shroom with a LE name)
Prince - Intense purple with blue duochrome (Veluxe Pearl)
1999 - Intense gold with frost (Frost)
Controversy - Pale violet duochrome with gold shimmer


*Pigment:*
Violet - repromote

*Fluidline:*
Purple Rain - Intense eggplant with gold pearl
Blitz & Glitz - repromote


*Lipstick:*
Up the Amp - repromote
Little Red Corvette - Exquisite classic red


*MSF:*
Raspberry Beret - muted raspberry with gold veining


*Nail Laquer:*
Dirty Mind - Frosty violet with gold shimmer
Fury- Dirty red with gold reflect
Crystal Ball - ivory frost with muted violet reflect_

 














DROOL!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadowyLady* 

 
_I made these a while ago. I posted them on Specktra last year, but for those who didn't see them, here they are!:





Lipsticks:

Just A Girl- True Marilyn red (Amplified)

Harajuku Girls- Hot couture pink (Amplified)

Hollaback Girl- Bold metallic burgundy (Frost)

Rich Girl- Prim peachy-pink with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Queenie- Reigning peach-pink with pearl

Rock Royalty- Haute pink

Hey Baby- Enticing rose

Sheertone Blush:

Tea Party- Neutral pinky-peach

Eyeshadow Quad:

Love- True haute pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Angel- Platinum white (Veluxe Pearl)

Music- Sold-out show gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Baby- Softest baby blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Tartan- Grass green (Satin)

Victorian- Antique peach with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Subculture- Underground pink

Plum- Potent reddened plum

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Gwen

Fragrance- L.A.M.B. Hue with a red cap

Nail Lacquer- Rock Goddess (black); Hella Good (true red)

Brush Set- Red-handled brushes in a plaid/L.A.M.B.-style case





Lipsticks:

Paris Pink- Rich pink with gold pearl (Lustre)

Living Doll- Plastic pink (Amplified)

Fake Bake- Too tan (Frost)

Overexposed- Nude beige with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Prr- Soft pinky-peach with icy shimmer

Tabloid- Nude beige with gold pearl

Heiress- Peach with gold pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Trustfund- Spoiled bronze

Eyeshadow Quad:

Faux-Hawk- Beige-blonde with shimmer (Lustre)

Tinkerbell- Chihuahua brown (Veluxe)

Photo Op- Camera-ready medium neutral brown (Veluxe)

Rhinestone- Pink with gold shimmer (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

After Hours- Rich black with gold microsparkle (Velvet)

Poolside- Swimming pool aqua (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Subculture- Underground pink

Eye Kohls:

Ice Princess- Aqua

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Paris

Nail Lacquer- Controversy (Pink with gold shimmer); Steamy (Hot pink)

Brush Set- Pinky-peach handles




Lipsticks:

Pillowy- Full beige pink (Amplified)

Folio- Toned-down grey brown (Satin)

Famed- Memorable pale pink with silver pearl (Lustre)

Frontal- Nudie peach-beige (Lustre)

Lipglass: Screen Heroine- Famous nude beige with pearl

Angie- Signature nude pink

Lust- Soft muted pink

Sheertone Blush:

Original Sin- Naughty neutral pink flush

Eyeshadow Quad:

Rebel- Nudie peach-beige with shimmer (Satin)

Feline- Soft brown (Veluxe)

Uncommon- Fleshed pink (Veluxe)

Goddess- Silvery white (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Print- Muted grey flecked with shimmer (Satin)

Creme Liner:

Black

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Stripdown- Naked nutmeg

Oak- Soft beige-bown

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black






Lipsticks:

Madonna Red- True red (Amplified)

Vogue- Always fashionable burgundy creme (Amplified)

Like A Virgin- Innocent pink (Lustre)

Ray Of Light- Uplifting coral pink (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Express Yourself- True-to-you nude with gold pearl

Queen of Pop- Popstar pink

Immaculate- Clean red

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

English Rose- Blooming pink with sheen

Eyeshadow Quad:

Fishnet- Naughty black (Matte)

Lucky Star- Twinkled violet pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Blonde Ambition- Babied yellow (Veluxe Pearl)

Like A Prayer- Religious mauve (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows

True Blue- Expressive navy (Veluxe)

Bustier- Suggestive blackened violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Eye Kohl:

Bedroom Eyes- Smudgy navy

Iconoclast- Enigmatic purple





Lipsticks:

Rhiannon- Fairytale red (Amplified)

Bohemian Babe- Iconic burgundy creme (Amplified)

Rock A Little- Stage-ready fuschia (Lustre)

Street Angel- Pink haloed with gold pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Tambourine- Rocking rustic red

Bella Donna- Delicate mauve with pearl

Stand Back- Outspoken fuschia

Sheertone Blush:

Gypsy- Enlightened plum

Eyeshadow Quad:

Welsh Witch- Mythic green (Veluxe)

Shawl- Wrapped in warm brown (Veluxe)

Twirl- Free-spirited fuschia (Veluxe Pearl)

Mirage- Smoke grey with pink duochrome (Satin)

Eyeshadows:

Wild Heart- Romantic burgundy (Veluxe Pearl)

Enchanted- Magical celadon green with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Eye Kohls:

Gold Dust Woman- Metallic gold

Mystic- Deep violet frost

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Plum- Potent reddened plum




Lipsticks:

In The Flesh- Nude peach (Lustre)

Atomic- Explosive red (Amplified)

Punk Princess- Underground plum (Amplified)

Blondie- Pale beige with silver pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Microphone- Loud plum

Heart Of Glass- Sheer wet red

Nightclub- Sheer neon violet

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Cheekbone- Shimmering coral

Eyeshadow Quad:

Koo Koo- Sci-fi silver (Veluxe Pearl)

Call Me- Talkative orange (Veluxe)

Dreaming- Seafoam (Veluxe)

Peroxide- Bleached yellow (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows:

Rockbird- Exotic fuschia (Veluxe)

Rapture- Intense violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Icon Eyes- Deep purple-tinged blackberry

Hairspray- Artificial pinky-violet

Lip Pencils:

Lure- Richly saturated coral

Magenta- Vivid pinkish-purple




Lipsticks:

Groupie- Pinked up violet frost (Lustre)

Babewatch- Beachy tan (Frost)

D-Cup- Full-on pink frost (Frost)

Playmate- Pinky-nude (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Girlie Mag- Sheer hot pink

Bubblicious- White with pink pearl

Centerfold- Pink with pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Sweetcheeks- Shimmering pink

Eyeshadow Quad:

Dumb Blonde- Pale white-gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Softcore- Black pearl (Veluxe Pearl)

Underthing- Soft-focus white (Veluxe Pearl)

Bikini- Ocean blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Stiletto- Tarnished silver-blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Brassiere- Naughty little pink frost (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Smolder- Intense black

Floozy- Cheap n' easy smudgy blue

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Whirl- Dirty pink

These are ones that I didn't make shade names for, but you get the general idea:


















They aren't all celebrities I'm crazy about (I can live without Paris and Avril collections), but they were fun to make nonetheless. I'd really love to see Gwen and Stevie collections._

 


Oh, that Stevie Nicks kicks ass!!!   I could live without Paris..lol  but very creative!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd LOVE that Gwen collection!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ooooh. I have another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "Mimi" Collection. Named after...guess who?

Mimi Quad
Dream Lover- sky blue and white duochrome
Butterfly - Lilac velvet
Honey - Brown lustre with gold reflects
Fantasy - Snow white velvet with gold reflects

Blush
One Sweet Day - Honey colored blush
Loverboy - Baby pink matte

Nail Lacquer
Underneath The Stars - Navy matte color with silver glitter

Anyone want to add to this?_

 
my first thought was mimi from drew carey lol... then i read on and was like "ohhhhhh mariah!" lol


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 2, 2007)

_*beyonce knowles for M.A.C.
*_






lipstick:
destiny's child - golden brown with gold shimmer 
irreplaceable - soft plum with red shimmer 

blush:
speechless - golden brown with gold shimmer
lilly - lavender with silver shimmer

lipglass:
xania - bubble gum pink with pink and silver reflects
dereon - champagne
beyonce - chocolate brown with white particle pearl

chromeglass:
carmen - blood red chrome

msfs:
deja vu - gold with silver, baby pink and champagne veining
b-day - strawberry pink with raspberry, white frosting and chocolate veining

beauty powder:
bonnie and clyde - light pink with gold and silver sparkle

quad
ring the alarm - champagne frost 
green light - bright matte green 
chinchilla - deep black brown with white frost 
kitty kat - orange with gold particle pearl

quad
suga mama - bright pink with orange reflects
freakum dress - black with silver and gold reflects
naughty girl - white with rainbow reflects
foxxy cleopatra - purple and green duochrome

fluidline:
blacktrack

mascara:
pro longlash black 

lash:
#20


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 2, 2007)

lol i have a liquor inspired one

quad
blue absinthe - repromote
amaretto - soft almond white
mudslide - deep coffee brown
midori sour- bright lime green with white particle pearl

quad
on the rocks - white with silver particle pearl
tequila rose - black and rose duochrome
bacardi party - soft yellow
shaker - true platinum

lustreglass:
sex on the beach - red with fuschia particle pearl
bloody mary - green with subtle red shimmer

msf:
peppermint schnapps - white with red veining

lipstick:
bubbles - repromote


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_*beyonce knowles for M.A.C.*






lipstick:
destiny's child - golden brown with gold shimmer 
irreplaceable - soft plum with red shimmer 

blush:
speechless - golden brown with gold shimmer
lilly - lavender with silver shimmer

lipglass:
xania - bubble gum pink with pink and silver reflects
dereon - champagne
beyonce - chocolate brown with white particle pearl

chromeglass:
carmen - blood red chrome

msfs:
deja vu - gold with silver, baby pink and champagne veining
b-day - strawberry pink with raspberry, white frosting and chocolate veining

beauty powder:
bonnie and clyde - light pink with gold and silver sparkle

quad
ring the alarm - champagne frost 
green light - bright matte green 
chinchilla - deep black brown with white frost 
kitty kat - orange with gold particle pearl

quad
suga mama - bright pink with orange reflects
freakum dress - black with silver and gold reflects
naughty girl - white with rainbow reflects
foxxy cleopatra - purple and green duochrome

fluidline:
blacktrack

mascara:
pro longlash black 

lash:
#20_

 
Why can't this be real?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 2, 2007)

i love her... i wish it was real, too lol!!


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilysandremains* 

 
_*Siouxsie And The Banshees*

*cheeks:*

The Lords prayer-neon pink with gold shimmer_

 
I neeeeeeeed that blush. MAC, are you listening??


----------



## Katura (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_lol i have a liquor inspired one

quad
blue absinthe - repromote
amaretto - soft almond white
mudslide - deep coffee brown
midori sour- bright lime green with white particle pearl

quad
on the rocks - white with silver particle pearl
tequila rose - black and rose duochrome
bacardi party - soft yellow
shaker - true platinum

lustreglass:
sex on the beach - red with fuschia particle pearl
bloody mary - green with subtle red shimmer

msf:
peppermint schnapps - white with red veining

lipstick:
bubbles - repromote_

 
Now THAT sounds like a fun one! That MSF would be crazy!


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

and another

LOVEROSION

"The sensasation is tantalizing, deep in must red love. The sight of whispered blurry fantisies, caressing deeply in the heart of a hopless romantic. Try to catch the one you love before the fire erodes with LOVEROSION. limited edition."

Lipstick
Hot about you- deep brick red with brown irridesence (lustre)
Hiplocked-faint coral with red pearl (glaze)
Fire within-faded out beige with burgundy sparkle glitter (frost)
Miss caress-sexy pink with gold irridesence (lustre)

lipvarnish pearl
In heat- gilded coral with red pearlized pigments
Kiss and tell- dirty soft pink with purple pearlized pigments
Wham bam- soft yellow with brown and silver pearlized pigments
Loverosion- milky beige with red and pink pearlized pigments

glitterment- (a mixed version of pigment and glitter, the texture of this is soft and not grainy at all)

Love him then leave him- bright pink with coral glitter
Lust lust-true beige with silver glitter

eyeshadow-
OMG- faded out white with vivid red and pink duochrome (veluxe pearl)
hopless romantic- extreme true hot red (matte)
open heart- rich burgundy with pink glitter (lustre)
pained love-agonizing deep brown black (matte)
when it erodes- faint beige with caramel duochrome(veluxe pearl)

msf-
uncensored- aged gold with caramel and coral veining
love of the day- hot pink with red veining


eyekhol-
smolder
foxy lady

lip pencil-
cherry
half-red
spice


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Future Beyond
(packeged in mettalic deep grey and bright silver particles)
"radiantly gleaming with finish of high metalic veluxe pearl,coated in disguies of vivid tone to hide an interior of out of body color and feel. Visted by colorful forces of beautful pattern and astronamical glitz. to the moon and back, past becomes present, look to the future beyond...limited edition"

lipstick-
spacing out- midtone plum with pink reflects (lustre)
universe girl- beige pink with gold glitter (frost)
visit the past- cool gold with bronze glitter (frost)

lipglass-
astronamy 101- clear off white with rainbow pearlized pigment
alien body- soft sparkly green gold (similar to spring bean but with gold)
star gleam- shimmered out lilac plum with gold and bronze pearlized pigments

eyeshadow-
glitzed- shimmering pink with gold pearlized particle (veluxe pearl)
deja vu- bright shocking blue with gold duochrome (veluxe pearl)
bright light- vivid gold bronze with silver pearlized particle (veluxe pearl)
visited- soft sparkly white with gold duochrome (veluxe pearl)
stars and rockets
moon's relfection

blush-
colorful force- soft beige and gold
time travel- mauve with red glitter

bronzer-
refined deeper bronze
radiant bronze- cocoa bronze with silver and gold particles

metallic pigment-
planetary- bright vivid yellow gold
guess when I'm from- bright bronze brown

fluidline-
out thier- pigmented mauve plum
future beyond- deepened metallic black with bright silver particles

lipliner-
soar


----------



## MACreation (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn, if i won the lottery i'd give all the $$ to make these collections real, I wanna buy them all right now.....put them on my Amex please!! ....ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 You girls are so damn talented and creative, i LOVE it!


----------



## miztgral (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_Thanks! After I posted it I kept staring at it and wishing it was real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto. I was reading through the pages and man I wished these collections were real. At this rate the real MAC just doesn't interest me anymore


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Holy crap, Glitz, I don't even think I can top that.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

i really wish mac was as creative as everyone here. i like these collections 100x more than the same, old, recycled colors and concepts they seem to be using right now.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I would love to see MAC for Cirque Du Soleil and MAC for Dooney & Bourke.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Now I know MAC is doing the makeup for Cirque Du Soleil but as far as I know off, that's all there is.  I would love to see a line of great, bold colors based on Cirque Du Soeil. Do you realize just how amazing a red Cirque Du Soleil lipstick would be? As far as Dooney & Burke, I love their brand of handbags and how cool would it be to buy a MAC Dooney & Bourke handbag with matching lipglass, coordinating eyeshadows and blush.  My nailpolish would even match!   I mean really, does it get any better than that?


----------



## pixi (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

you knew it was coming....someone who wants a hello kitty/sanrio/kawaii collection!

i think it'd be a smallish one, kind of like rockocco or something like that.

MAC FOR SANRIO!

*LIPSTICK*
*hello kitty:* red (similar to lady bug) but with pink &gold particles (lustre)
*my melody:* medium pink with white pearl (lustre) 

*LUSTREGLASS*
*apple baby:* bright pink with green sparkle particles
*goth kitty:* black-red with sparkly redness

*QUAD*
_sanrio town_
*cinnamoroll:* like sunpepper/copperclast pressed (VP)
*lemonade:* creamy white with yellow pearl (V) *lemonade isn't a character, i just love the name lol*
*keroppi:* clean rich neon green (F)
*kitty rockstar:* pure violet (VP)

*GLITTER LINER*
*cherries:* magenta glitter in clear gel
*pandapple:* emerald green in green gel

*SELECT SHEER POWDER*
*kitty skin:* pure snow white

*MASCARA*
pro lash in 'coal black'


this is largely based on what i would actually wear, not necessarily what people would want to buy. it's just my dream collection


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

The broadway play hairspray!
Lipsticks
Baltimore-Pure Red
Tracy-Light nudy pink
Motormouth Maybelle-dark Plum
Hairspray-Light Peach
sound-bright Pink 

Lipglasses
Hair Hopper-Bright pink
Big Tease-clear Nude
60's-Pink Nude
Corny Collins-sheer brown
Big Girl-light pink plum

Eyshadows
Penny-Penny copper
seaweed-Bright green 
Link-Deep black 
cooties-Silver
Beat-Bright Blue
Big dollhouse-Pink
Tussle-Light brown

Fluidliner
Tune-Matte White
blacktrack

Blush duo
It take two-Pink and gold peach
Without love-Plum and silver


----------



## NobodyPlease (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

vivaXglamlove

oh holy hell ... i LOVE the hairspray collection. WOOOHOOOO ...well since I AM from Baltimore! John Waters is a staple here and he is so awesome. (met him a couple of times as he hangs at many of the local pubs here in my neighborhood) 

Would love to see this.
C


----------



## eulchen (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

mine would be a Cocktail theme... just some rough ideas...

*Cocktail Bar*

*Eyes
*Eyeshadows
White Russian -- matte white with slight copper pearl
Long Island -- cola brown with golden and lighter brown sparkle
Pina Colada -- whiteish pineapple yellow, matte
Strawberry Daiquiri -- frosted dark red
Deep Blue Sea -- frosted grassgreen 
Martini -- gold with golden pearl

Mineralize Eyeshadows
Moonraker -- greenish teal and pineapple yellow
Blue Lagoon -- fresh light water blue and cherry red

Fluidlines
Cuba Libre -- dark cola brown with red pearl
Dancing Queen -- whiteish gold with golden pearl

*Lips
*Lipgloss
Strawberry Caipirissima -- glossy darkish red (so it looks dark red in the tube, but is only light red on the lips)
Cosmopolitan -- translucent peachy red
Sex on the Beach -- dark reddish orange
Fruit Tingle -- whiteish frosted pink

Lipstick
Miss Collins -- creamy whiteish raspberry pink
Bloody Mary -- matte tomato red with slightly orange hue
Raspberry Romance -- dark matte raspberry
Tequila Sunrise -- matte dark orange, slight reddish hue

*Face
*Mineralize Skinfinish
Buzz Lightyear -- light skintone with darker brown veins
Bolero -- golden brown with lighter golden veins

Beauty Powder
Strawberry Surprise -- light pink
Lime Crush -- light apricot
*
other*
Shaker Quad -- with White Russian, Long Island, Pina Colada and Martini


colour and name ideas from this site:
http://www.videojug.com/tag/alcoholic-cocktails

id buy all of it...


----------



## eulchen (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

oh, and before i forget: of course every product would come with the recipe of the cocktail its named after... like on this small papers they usually put into the boxes...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixi* 

 
_you knew it was coming....someone who wants a hello kitty/sanrio/kawaii collection!

i think it'd be a smallish one, kind of like rockocco or something like that.

MAC FOR SANRIO!

*LIPSTICK*
*hello kitty:* red (similar to lady bug) but with pink &gold particles (lustre)
*my melody:* medium pink with white pearl (lustre) 

*LUSTREGLASS*
*apple baby:* bright pink with green sparkle particles
*goth kitty:* black-red with sparkly redness

*QUAD*
sanrio town
*cinnamoroll:* like sunpepper/copperclast pressed (VP)
*lemonade:* creamy white with yellow pearl (V) *lemonade isn't a character, i just love the name lol*
*keroppi:* clean rich neon green (F)
*kitty rockstar:* pure violet (VP)

*GLITTER LINER*
*cherries:* magenta glitter in clear gel
*pandapple:* emerald green in green gel

*SELECT SHEER POWDER*
*kitty skin:* pure snow white

*MASCARA*
pro lash in 'coal black'


this is largely based on what i would actually wear, not necessarily what people would want to buy. it's just my dream collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There needs to be a Badtz Maru quad or something too!...with a deep, royal purple, a teal/turquoisey color, black & something light & shiny like crystal avalanche...the names would be Badtz, Pandaba, & Pochi & XoXo...or a lipstick called Gorgeoustown!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_oh, and before i forget: of course every product would come with the recipe of the cocktail its named after... like on this small papers they usually put into the boxes..._

 
That is the cutest idea ever!


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I would LOVE an Audrey Hepburn collection, with a cool black and white image of her on the compact, and everything with very prim and proper names, and some more cheeky ones.  I love the idea of using her film names, like My Fair Lady and Breakfast at Tiffany's for lipsticks.  Roman Holiday and Funny Face would be great blusher names.  

The colors would be mostly matte on the eyes, a soft brown, cream, soft black, and peachy color, and the quad would be called Doe Eyes and would be very simple and meant to softly contour and make eyes look wide-eyed.  

It would also repromote the brow products, and falsies.  

I don't really have anything creative other than that, I will have to think on it.  I think she would make a perfect Icon, but I don't know if they would do one now that she is deceased.


----------



## velvet (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

"Leutinant-A true blood red eyeshadow"

you should soooo change that to "red shirt"! mwahaha 
then it would be perfect!


----------



## pixi (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_There needs to be a Badtz Maru quad or something too!...with a deep, royal purple, a teal/turquoisey color, black & something light & shiny like crystal avalanche...the names would be Badtz, Pandaba, & Pochi & XoXo...or a lipstick called Gorgeoustown!_

 
ooh yeah, i was thinking about badtz maru but i couldn't quite decide how to include him!

maybe we could reintroduce parrot into the quad under the name of XoXo!


----------



## mclurkerstien (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Wow! All of your replies are wonderful!
I hope they make these


----------



## divaster (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Oooohhhhh, I love these. So many great ideas. I would have to buy the entire Bettie Page collection just because she is the greatest.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

*Las Vegas*

*Eyeshadows*
*Gambler* a 24 k gold color,
*Lucky*, light green,
*Casino,*Smokey grey
*Dancer,*Shimmery turquoise blue simular 
*Mirage,*Metalic matte blue
*LipStick*
*Magic trick*- deep purple almost black- Matte
*ShowGirl* - Baby Pink 1 side Gold microfine glitter other half -Lustre
*Prostitute* - Deep Red -Lustre
*LipGlass*
*Stripper* -NC 35 Nude matte
*The Club* - Gold 24 K.bright high tensity

This is what I came up with.If Someone would like to add to it Go ahead =)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

A lipstick called Prostitute would be AMAZING!  

To see the look on the old ladies' faces when I gave it to them...Hahahahaha


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I'd want a female action hero based collection.  
Also, based on the 300, which I saw last weekend, I want a Spartan Red lipstick!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I love the cocktails idea!

My own personal theme would have to be something goth-ish. Lots of different dark colors...and bright red eyeshadow. For YEARS I have been on the quest for the perfect red e/s....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I would want to do several mini-themes based on different major cities. Boston would be regal jewel tones, DC would be classy grays and neutrals with a splash of red, white, and blue. I'm not sure about the rest of the US or world, but I think it would be fun.

My second pick would be to release a different theme of dance. What about jazz, hiphop, Indian, Middle Eastern, and so on?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Guns N Roses theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyeshadow Quad:*

Sweet Child O' Mine - Natural Beige with gold duotone (Frost)
Welcome To The Jungle - true metallic silver (not gray) (Veluxe Pearl)
Nightrain - True Black (Matte)
Estranged - True Red (Matte)


*Lustreglasses:*

Paradise City - plum purple
Rocket Queen -  pearly red

*Lipsticks*

Live & Let Die - Purplish Red with silver shimmer (frost)
Perfect Crime - Muted orange (Amp creme)
Garden of Eden - Warm beige (Matte)

*Blush*

Patience - Muted rose red
Bad Apples - pink with reddish/gold shimmer
Coma - pastle pink/red

*MSF*

Knocking On Heaven's Door - Silver White with Silver & Red veining through it
November Rain - Deep red with gold veining

*Nail Varnish -* 

It's So Easy - Rich Black (Cream)
Yesterdays - Deep Red with Purple flecks (frost)


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I'm not going to get too in depth but I would do a surfer girl one with lots of bronzes, turquoises and soft pink and bronze lips. That's just me though


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

We need to write to MAC and DEMAND they make these ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are awesome!!

I have another one:

M*A*S*H  

*4077th Palette:*
Scrub Up: A pale white with a hint of grey
DogTag: A metallic silver duochrome with green
Fatigue: a deep olive green
Korea: Dirty yellow/green brown

*Eyeshadows:*
Hawkeye: Darkened blue black and green
Radar: A nieve green 
Trapper: a bright unapologetic red
Frank: In uniform pure white
Lt. Col. Blake: A blue with a big orange I in the middle
Col. Potter: A sophisticated silver

*Blushes*
In Surgery: White with spotches of red all throughout the blush and when applied gives a nice glow
Mess Tent: A hodgepodge of colors that work to fix any imperfections on the face (green, yellow, purples etc)
Supply Closet: Silvery peach

*Lipsticks*

Nurses: Nude lips
Margaret: Orangy/peach
Hot Lips: An unapologetic stop in your tracks whistle red
Blood: Blood red

*Lipglass*
CHOPPERS!: A dark dark almost black lipgloss
Charles: A sophisticated pink
Father Mulcahey: An innocent white 
Gin: White with glitter in there


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

my theme would be cheerleading. oooh yeah! bright crazy colors for competitions and more wearable colors for game squad cheering. 



All Star Palette:
handspring: shimmery goldish white
scorpion: glittery silver
bow-n-arrow: matte hot pink
cupie: shimmery dark brown

Eyeshadows:
tuck: silver with teal shimmer
toe-touch: matte bright light yellow
crowd encouragment: medium brown with turquoise duochrome
smile: white with black glitter
full down: black with purple shimmer


Blushes
competition: shimmery neon pink 
facials: matte red


Lipsticks

you: matte red
gee: bubblegum pink
elle: nude peach with hot pink shimmer
why: light plum with silver glitter

Lipglass
gameday: see through bright pink
judges: dark glittery red
cheer camp: clear with pink shimmer and spf 30
layout: pinkish brown with plum shimmer

Eye Pencil
eye contact: eye brightening white
chant: dark metallic black
360: light purple with dark purple shimmer

MSF
pike: hot pink with silver and white swirls
one man: bronze with gold swirls


----------



## pixi (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lobsteriffic* 

 
_I love the cocktails idea!

My own personal theme would have to be something goth-ish. Lots of different dark colors...and bright red eyeshadow. For YEARS I have been on the quest for the perfect red e/s...._

 

i dont think it's eyesafe but i use the basic red mac pro pigment


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

_Someone earlier made a Marilyn Manson theme, and I really like that idea, so I'm gonna steal it!_

+++++++++++++++++

Marilyn Manson by MAC

e/s quad

Para-Noir - Deep black w/ red and blue pearlized pigments (velvet)
Snake Eyes - Dirty copper green w/ bronze duochrome (veluxe pearl)
Coma White - A soft bluish white duochrome w/ silver opalescent shimmer (frost)
Cryptorchid - Gun metal grey w/ violet pearl (lustre)

pigment

Disassociative - Vibrant magenta fused with red/fuscia pearl (pearl)
Derformography - A striking teal color w/ green shimmery cast (pearl)

lipstick

Rock is Dead - Deep dark wine red (matte)
Eat Me - Soft muted pink duochrome with blue opalescent shimmer (glaze)
mOBSCENE - Intense bright Vargas girl red (satin)

lustreglass

Ka-boom Ka-Boom -  Vibrant coral red w/ silver sheen
Evidence - Soft gold w/ violet duochrome
Posthuman - Dirty pearl splashed w/ plum and silver pearl

CCB
Mechanical Animal -  Soft pale gun metal grey with icy shimmer (frost)

nail polish

(s)AINT - Forbidden raspberry colored (cream)


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

^^Hawkeye, I would buy your entire collection!! I love M*A*S*H too!


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

*Hawkeye*-- yay, another Trek junkie!  I'm not alone!  I shall now weep with joy!  And! and and and! I would so buy your Trek collection in a heartbeat, dammit!  

When I can make my brain cooperate, I'm going to post a Deep Space Nine theme.  Hopefully that'll be done tomorrow.  And I've got some rather rough ideas for other themes; must meditate.  

This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

im all girly girl so i would think a princess theme

Cinderella, Mulan, Jasmine....ect


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Aug 8, 2007)

I am thinking of trying to create a real bunch of cosmetics,by pressing and mixing pigments and lipcolor mixed w/pigment,etc


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 8, 2007)

This is so much fun! I am super bored today so I made all sorts of pictures to go with mine. ;D

Mine would be "Bjork for MAC", because I think a color collection based on her would be super fun and different. She is such an icon when it comes to doing her own thing - I think she would be perfect for a MAC collection.

Promo Image:








Post Eyes x4





*Isobel*: Clean, bright turqouise (matte)
*Enjoy*: Bright candy pink with gold shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Possibly Maybe*: Outrageous orange with gold and yellow shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Cover Me*: Smoldering black with navy blue duochrome (satin)

Homogenic Eyes x4





*Bachelorette*: True, seductive red (satin)
*Carbon*: Deep black (perm.)
*Joga*: Cool periwinkle iced with lavender shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Unravel*: White pearl with lavender duochrome (satin)


Single eyeshadows





*Icelandic*: Silky lilac with white and silver shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Sensuality*: Intense, clean fuschia (matte)
*Human Behaviour*: Earthy green with pearl (satin)
*Pagan Poetry*: Sultry deep violet smoked with black pearl (satin)
*Oceania*: Clean, creamy sea blue (matte)
*Volta*: Deep, seductive crimson (matte)

Blushes











*Geisha Girl*: Super pale iridescent white-lavender (satin)
*Seductress*: True rose red flecked with gold shimmer (sheertone shimmer)
*Debut*: Crazed fuschia pink (satin)

Nail Lacquers




*Vespertine*: Pearlescent turquoise (cream)
*Sun in my Mouth*: Hot orange with pearl (cream)
*Headphones*: Pearlescent fuschia (frost)
*Violently Happy*: Metallic black with gray reflects (metallic)
*Kid Orange*: Unpretentious coral cream (perm) (cream)

Slimshine Lipstick











*Vokuro*: Pale icy pink (frost)
*Alarm Call*: Creamy apple red (cream)
*Immature*: Shimmering gold with pink pearl (frost)

Paint Pots
*Delft*: (perm.)
*Aurora*: Metallic pale gold with intense shimmer
*Crave*: Violet with blue and silver shimmer

Fluidline
*Blacktrack*: (perm.)
*Hidden Place*: Black with green pearl


----------



## VioletB (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_This is so much fun! I am super bored today so I made all sorts of pictures to go with mine. ;D

Mine would be "Bjork for MAC", because I think a color collection based on her would be super fun and different. She is such an icon when it comes to doing her own thing - I think she would be perfect for a MAC collection.

Promo Image:







Post Eyes x4





*Isobel*: Clean, bright turqouise (matte)
*Enjoy*: Bright candy pink with gold shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Possibly Maybe*: Outrageous orange with gold and yellow shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Cover Me*: Smoldering black with navy blue duochrome (satin)

Homogenic Eyes x4





*Bachelorette*: True, seductive red (satin)
*Carbon*: Deep black (perm.)
*Joga*: Cool periwinkle iced with lavender shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Unravel*: White pearl with lavender duochrome (satin)


Single eyeshadows





*Icelandic*: Silky lilac with white and silver shimmer (veluxe pearl)
*Sensuality*: Intense, clean fuschia (matte)
*Human Behaviour*: Earthy green with pearl (satin)
*Pagan Poetry*: Sultry deep violet smoked with black pearl (satin)
*Oceania*: Clean, creamy sea blue (matte)
*Volta*: Deep, seductive crimson (matte)

Blushes











*Geisha Girl*: Super pale iridescent white-lavender (satin)
*Seductress*: True rose red flecked with gold shimmer (sheertone shimmer)
*Debut*: Crazed fuschia pink (satin)

Nail Lacquers




*Vespertine*: Pearlescent turquoise (cream)
*Sun in my Mouth*: Hot orange with pearl (cream)
*Headphones*: Pearlescent fuschia (frost)
*Violently Happy*: Metallic black with gray reflects (metallic)
*Kid Orange*: Unpretentious coral cream (perm) (cream)

Slimshine Lipstick











*Vokuro*: Pale icy pink (frost)
*Alarm Call*: Creamy apple red (cream)
*Immature*: Shimmering gold with pink pearl (frost)

Paint Pots
*Delft*: (perm.)
*Aurora*: Metallic pale gold with intense shimmer
*Crave*: Violet with blue and silver shimmer

Fluidline
*Blacktrack*: (perm.)
*Hidden Place*: Black with green pearl_

 

HOLY CRAP this sounds AMAZING!!  Such awesome ideas.  Mac should listen up!!  Hello...!!   here is their whole creative development department!


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 9, 2007)

*nods* I'd but that whole collection _trimm_trabb!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER*
_A 70s inspired colour collection...


_*BOOGIE NIGHTS QUAD*:
_Platform_ - Gold w/ darker gold particles (Satin)
_Afro _- Muted blackish-brown (Satin_)_
_Boogie Nights_ - Bright orange w/ gold duochrome (Satin) 
_Lycra _- Pale peach w/ icy metallic shimmer (Frost)

*EYESHADOW*:
_Disco Ball_ - Light metallic silver w/ darker silver particles (Satin)
_Hot Pants _- Bright turquoise blue w/ yellow duochrome (Satin)
_Strobe _- Muted white w/ violet opalescent shimmer (Frost)
_Hustle _- Intense plum duochrome w/ silver reflects (Veluxe Pearl)
_Bell Bottom _- Dark denim blue w/ silver duochrome (Satin)
_VW Bug _- Intense yellow (Veluxe)
*
PIGMENT*:
_Ultra Violet_ - Bright violet purple w/ baby blue reflects
_Sequin _- Multi-coloured glitter
_Go-go - _White w/ silver reflects

*TINTED LIPGLASS*:
_Polyester Pink_ - Light pink w/ white frost (Frost)
_Studio 54 _- Hot tangerine w/ irridescent gold shimmer

*LIPSTICK*:
_Electric Slide_- Sheer frosted pink (Frost)
_Saturday Night Fever_- Peachy copper w/ gold pearl (Frost)


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 9, 2007)

these ideas for collections are so freaking amazing! i would so buy any of these collections, if not all of them.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 9, 2007)

I LOVE this thread! You girls are all so creative, I'd definately buy these collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they're better than the actual MAC collections lol

I couldn't think of a whole collection myself, but I'd love to see Monica Belluci for MAC, but it will never happen because she's already with Dior


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

" Great, astonishing and rare items come together and come back to revisit the heart of mac one last time. A true treasure chest of the best....refound.  Be amazed at the selection, be thrilled at the visual and be alarmed at the rediscovery of mac RARITIES get them before their lost forever….."
-very special high shine platinum gold packaging because we are seeing these specific items for the last time ever, hence they are rediscoverd then lost again.
-The visual is a girl with all this color on her face, since there is no coordinating shades to match each other it’s a splash of color on a light gold faced  girl with jewels around her neck and the visual is slighty hazy.
RARITIES

eyeshadow
parrot
melody
judy blue
riot
ice box
pretty twisted
goldbit

lipstick
heatherette
shrimpton
sexier
Isabella blow

lipglass
fashion spread
sexier
angry inch
new years yves

mineralize skinfinish
plesureflush
gold deposit
stereo rose

pigments
bronze
turquoise
auburn

paints
hot & sour
blueboy


----------



## user79 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Death by Chocolate*
a collection inspired by the richness of chocolate...for Fall.




Eyeshadows:

Praline - rich chocolate brown with burgundy pearl
Milky Way - medium beige satin with white reflect
Caramel Filling - deep gold metallic
With Cherries On Top - hot pink with maroon duochrome

Lipsticks:

Hot Chocolate - Dark matte red with burgundy
Mocha Toffee - Dark beige metallic with cream pearl
Strawberry Cream - Pastel pink-cream
Cocoa Bean - medium brown with gold

Fluidliners:

Chocolate Chip - black-brown with gold reflect
Raspberry Truffle - deep mauve-red
Bittersweet - dark forest green with silver pearl

Duo Blushes:

Layer Cake - tawny beige / warm peach
Black Forest - golden brown / muted mauve

MSF:

Godiva - Rich golden beige with maroon and dark pink veining

Nailpolish:

Death By Chocolate - dark vampy red brown (metallic)
Saucy - Muted pink with beige duochrome


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2007)

You are all so creative ladies, I am inspired to try and create my own.


----------



## clamster (Aug 11, 2007)

A MSF inspired by The White Stripe's peppermint. Or an MES with their signature colors black, red and white. It wouldn't look good on me but it would be pretty to look at! lol. MAC should have more supermodels. The only one I can think of that they alread had in a campaign is Linda Evangelista.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 13, 2007)

wow everyones are great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heres mine 

*TABLOID*


Lipsticks
Headline- Clean bright red (satin)
Tabloid- Shocking neon pink (frost)
Eyecatching- Vivid purple toned pink (amplified creme)
Paparazzi- Barely there fleshy nude (lustre)
Snapshot- Platinum white flash,with peach shimmer (frost)

Lipglasses
Celebrity- Clean ketchup red
In Hiding- Understated nude
Car Chase- Heated up pink with gold pearl
New Romance- Warmest pink with green pearl
Starstruck- Bright yellow gold with gold shimmer

Eyeshadows
Exclusive- Neon pink (velvet)
Front Cover- Luminous Green (satin)
Has Been- Palest Grey (veluxe pearl)
Spotted- Stand out neon orange (velvet)
Millionaire- Money green with white pearl (frost)
Gossip Column- grapevine purple (satin)

Blusher
Undercover- bright but baby peach (matte)
Breakup- Bluetoned Red (sheertone)

MSF
Hollywood Hills- Sunshine peach with gold and bronze vaining
Primrose Hill- Lilac with burgandy and bronze vaining

hope you like! x


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 15, 2007)

I would snatch that Bjork stuff up like that! *MAC, where you at!?*

I made a Marilyn Manson themed color story a hot minute ago, which I'll have to dig up, maybe even make a nice little display for it too.

Excellent work, people.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 13, 2007)

**(your name goes here) for MAC*

I thought this would be fun to do...

So you have the opportunity to create your own LE collection for MAC.
What would you call it
What products would you have in your collection
What would you name them
What colours would they be (descriptions welcome)


----------



## user46 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: *(your name goes here) for MAC*

umm. i'm not sure what i'd call it. but the colors would be like pretty golden faces and soft, pastel eyeshadows. kind of like the ones in the sweetie cakes collection. with pale lipglasses


----------



## Quiana (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_* Another *

Icon: *PRINCE* 

*All casing would be a special lilac / purple color*


*Purple Rain Quad: *
Cream - Soft muted golden beige with opalescent shimmer (exactly like Shroom with a LE name)
Prince - Intense purple with blue duochrome (Veluxe Pearl)
1999 - Intense gold with frost (Frost)
Controversy - Pale violet duochrome with gold shimmer


*Pigment:*
Violet - repromote

*Fluidline:*
Purple Rain - Intense eggplant with gold pearl
Blitz & Glitz - repromote


*Lipstick:*
Up the Amp - repromote
Little Red Corvette - Exquisite classic red


*MSF:*
Raspberry Beret - muted raspberry with gold veining


*Nail Laquer:*
Dirty Mind - Frosty violet with gold shimmer
Fury- Dirty red with gold reflect
Crystal Ball - ivory frost with muted violet reflect_

 
I would be ALL over this one!!

Love it!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

wow, y'all put alot of thought into yours. mine would be really stupid like poop or chinese food.

won ton lustreglass. lol


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd do a mini-story, just a few products, like the A Mei collection.

No names for anything, I stink at coming up with them.

The theme would be super-girly, with glittery multicolor heart outlines on plack packeging.







*Quads (each come with a mini 213)*

-Deep violet, periwinkle glitter (lots of glitter here!)
-Turquoise with a white sheen
-Milk chocolate
-Sheer matte white.

-Fushcia (spelling?)
-Matte, high pigment navy
-Stila kitten-color
-Greatly pigmented silver with a slight silver shen

*Lipsticks (similar in texture to a slimshine)*

-Baby pink
-bubblegum pink

*MSF*

-Springsheen with white and gold veining

*Lipgelees (yes, with a wand)*

Same colors as lipsticks.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Sex and the City for mac
1 limited edition quad,2 glosses,3lipsticks, lash, eye khol
"Beautifully styled shades to caress the inner fashionista in you. Wear the high fashion or low key looks of the trend setting ladies of sex and the city. Whether your a carrie, miranda, charlotte or samantha,  strut your look."

ladies who lunch x4
lovewrite (veluxe pearl)- beige white with gold pearlized pigment
strength in red(matte)- soft fushia pinky red
flaunt(satin)- outspoken pink with violet overlay
prim and prope(velvet)- sublte light golden brown with beige flecks

lipglass
sex and the city (frost)- universal pinky taupe with gold pearlized pigments
fashion spread (cream)(repromote)-lavender pink
hot heels(frost)- soft biege with low level pearlized pigment

lipstick-
more,more,more (amplified)-pale honey brown
hello,lover(amplified)- sexed up gold pink
couture(satin)- soft caramel gold

lash-
sexy lash- dramatic flared out noitice me lash
serious lash- thick meduim lengthlash
optimistic lash- wide eyes bundled lash
perfection lash- perfect thickness, length and curl lash

eyekhol-
smolder
stubborn brown


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Color Hysteria
"hyped up, new metallic texture for eyes, bright noitice me lips, and finish off with the high shine finish of new mineralize skiinfinish! ring the alarm, call the doctor, scream, run to the gleam of high metal shine, but don't fight the Color Hysteria.limited edition."

lipglass-
laugh alot(frost)- fabby pink with white pigments
play on play(glitter)- violet purple with violet glitter
truth in voices(glitter)- bright red pink with red glitter
corner color(frost)- hot caramel with burning red frost

lipstick-
who said?(amplified)- soft pink
looney clues(frost)- hardcore red with magent frost
mind ladder(frost)- hottest most popuar pink with pink frost
hyped up(frost)- ripened orange coral with gold frost

pigment-
open sleep- dreamy pale blue with soft white particle
colorscream- hot bright purple with red shimmer

eyeshdow- (perm. stays in line)
doctor, doctor(metallic)- metallic bright blue
hands tied(metallic)-metallic bright pink fushia
run about(metallic)- metallic bright brown
flail(metallic)- metallic bright green
white vested(metallic)- metallic white beige
reddy to run(metallic)-metallic bright red
limit to madness(metallic)-metallic bright purple

mineralize skinfinish-
color hysteria- hot pink with violet, red an gold viening
safely insane- blissed out beige with soft pink veining
lights out- bright gold with soft fushia and copper veining

powerpoint- (perm. stays in line)
See the rainbow- bright shocking blue
hysteric moment- out thier fushia with red duochome


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay I have been working on this for awhile. All of your ideas are so great! My theme would be hockey oriented. Here is what I have... at least so far:

Eye shadows
•Stanley Cup – Metallic silver with mutli-color glitter
•Cross check – Black with iridescent bluish purple overlay (bruise-like)
•Hat Trick – three tones of blue mixed together, very glittery
•Original 6 – Black with multi-color glitter  

Eye shadow Quad
•Up and coming All-stars: 
        Crosby – Black with bright yellow glitter (Penguins)
        Ovechkin – Red with royal blue shot through (Caps)
        Lecavalier – Royal blue with silver overcast (Bolts)
        Kopitar – Royal purple with silver glitter (Kings)

Lipstick
•He shoots, He scores! - Glossy Goal light red
•Kick save - natural pink peach frost
•Puck Bunny – Frosted fuchsia

Lipglass
•Ice the puck - sheer frosted silver 
•Shut out – flesh tone peach
•Goal siren – sheer flushed red

Blush
•Power Play - bright flushed pink
•Face-off - Peach with gold shimmer

Pigments
•Tampa Bay Lightning – Silver with flecks of royal blue and black glitter
•Oh, Canada – Red with silver iridescence 

Had to include a special pigment for the Lightning. Lets go Bolts!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's mine. I posted this in a summer collection thread, but for reference and a better topic to put it under, I'll post it here as well.

Ocean's Erotica
"A glowing summer collection ripe with memories of summer flings and nostalgic love. Take a journey back with tantalizing color. A seductive siren is waiting within you. Limited edition."

Lipstick
Seductive Foam: light gold with icy white shimmer (lustre)
Siren: deep burgundy with gold pearl (lustre)
Lure: (repromote)
Reverie: warm sunned pink with gold shimmer (frost)
Natural Instinct: beige with red pearl (lustre)

Tinted Lipglass
Mermaid Kiss: pinked bronze with gold pearl
Sex Bait: Coral with red and gold pearl
Seaman's Lust: hot pink with purple shimmer
Ocean's Erotica: deep plum with reflected red pearl
Temptress: red with hot pink pearl

MSF
Sunsexed: pale bronze with golden hot pink vein
Afterglow: electrified coral with hot pink vein

Eyeshadow Quads
Sorceress Curse:
Mystic Temptress: midnight blue with dark green frost (frost)
Carbon: (perm)
Usurper: dusty purple with red shimmer (velvet)
Enchanted: white with green and blue pearl (frost)

Mermaid's Song:
Waternymph: (repromote)
Seashell's Echo: pale beige with pink duochrome with gold and white pearl (frost)
Arresting: golded yellow green with emerald green pearl (frost)
Nymph's Gaze: metallic cerulean blue (veluxe pearl)

Fluidline
Delphic: (repromote)
Under the Sea: deep blued purple with cerulean pearl

Blushcreme Pearl
Mermaid's Touch: muted peach with golden shimmer
Fading Memory: peached pink with subtle sparkle

Pigment
Arielle: aquatic green with neon blue shimmer (frost)
Gilty Pleasures: frosty golden white with hot pink pearl (frost)

Nail Lacquer
Primal Waters: Metallic royal crimson with red and hot pink pearl
Liquid Dream: Gunmetal metallic grey with periwinkle pearl

And just for fun: (I didn't have this idea before, the summer 2008 collection thread, with all the dirty little jokes.)
All over gloss
Seaman's Pearl Necklace: (I'm sure you know what the color would be like) XD


----------



## mreichert (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Well I am not quite as good as some of ya'll but I came up with one that matches my interest - music!  I thought the names were cute anyway although I had a hard time coming up with colors and who knows if they are actually possible haha!

Enjoy my collection entitled:

Concerto

Eyes 4
Woodwind Quartet:
Flute – Pale silver with blue duochrome (Frost)
Clarinet – Lilac with pink undertones (Velvet)
Sax – Shimmery pale copper (VP)
Oboe – Darkest navy with lilac shimmer (Lustre)

Eyes 4
String Quartet:
Violin – Dark taupe with silver sheen (Frost)
Cello – Deepest aqua (Velvet)
Viola – Medium blue with green reflects (Lustre)
Bass – Dark brown/black with green reflects (Lustre)

Lipstick:
Guest Conductor – Palest peach with gold micro-glitter (Frost)
First Chair – Vibrant blue-based pink with silver shimmer (Lustre)
Solo – Bright red (Matte)
Trill – Light bubblegum pink (Satin)
Vibrato – Dark mauve with golden shimmer (Lustre)

Lipglass:
Coda – Creamy beige with lilac shimmer 
Rehearsal – Neutral pink with brown undertones 
Encore – Sheer bright red with gold micro-glitter
Crescendo – Shimmering opaque mauve

Fluidline:
Cymbal – Bronze with gold glitter
Improvisation – Deep burgundy
Accelerando – Dark eggplant purple with gold glitter

Mineralized Skinfinish:
Standing Ovation – Dark raspberry infused with gold and copper veining 
Percussion – Silver-beige with pink and peach veining_

 
I would buy EVERYTHING from this collection- so creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm slightly biased being a music teacher though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## d n d (Feb 3, 2008)

My collection would be the "American Idol" collection.  I think we can all agree that even though we may not all watch the show, it will surely have its own place in the history books!

_*The American Idol Collection-Where Everyone Becomes a Star*_


*Fantasia  Collection-An award winning line up of lipglasses and plushglasses fit for a star.*

*Plushglass*
Phenom-A cherry red with silver sparkle
Cut Close-Razor sharp Gold

*Lipglass:*
Free Your Self-A deep bronze with copper sparkle
Platinum Status-A piercing silver (frost)
Midas Touch-A genuine pink with white pearl (cream)

*Jennifer Hudson Collection-Beauty Powder that will never cease to amaze.*

Your Gonna Love Me-A striking bronze with gold reflect
Dream Girl-A girly pink with white gold reflect
Humble-A meek coral with gold reflect

*Carrie Underwood Collection-Eyes of a* *natural star*

Eyeshadow Quad-
Sensation-a beigy gold (frost)
Heavy Rotation-A smooth taupe (satin)
Southern Bell-A pretty coral with gold duochrome (veluxe pearl)
Stadium Status-A rich chocolate brown (matte) 


*American Idol's Fragrance *

*Ruben inspired by Ruben Studdard-*A robust musk with notes of warm cedar and sandalwood, just for those moments that mean so much.

*Clay inspired by Clay Aiken-*A lighthearted scent with notes of water lilly, bergamont and a touch of citrus to keep you energized.

*Nail Lacquers*

*Simon Says-*Stay put deep berry
*Going to Hollywood-*A true antiqued gold
*Elimination*-Maroon with silver pearl


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 3, 2008)

I came up with another one. I loved learning about mythology in middle school, so a tribute to the Greek Godesses! =) This would be a nice spring collection.

Pure Goddess
"Beauty worthy of a goddess housed in marbled compacts of a raised laurel crest and grecian style. White marbled packaging represents this classic collection. Become the goddess you wanted to be. Limited Edition."

Lipstick:
Polished Marble: a nude pink beige gilded with gold shimmer (frost)
Psyche's Lover: a true red with red and fuchsia pearl (frost)
Wine-kissed: wine dressed with purple shimmer (frost)
As Expected: golden metallic bronze (frost)

Tinted Lipglass:
Aphrodisiac: a luring red flashed up with opalescent shimmer
Forever Narcissus: pure white with lavender and gold duochrome
Virgin Athena: innocent creamy pink
Timeless: pure bronze with red and gold pearl

MSF:
Glorious Celebration: gold with hot pink and coral veining
Underworld Innocence: glowing pink with pomegranate colored veining

Eyeshadow Trio 1:
Triumphant Intoxication:
Triumphant Laurel: an emerald green with white and gold pearl (frost)
Dionysis Elixir: deep violet with navy and silver pearl (veluxe pearl)
Adonis's Pride: pure arrogant gold with pink duochrome (lustre)

Eyeshadow Trio 2:
Lush Harvest:
Sacred Olive: khaki green with bronze shimmer (veluxe pearl)
Emblazoning Sun: excellent gold with a hint of bronze (frost)
Insanely Fertile: glorious cerulean blue with pink duochrome (lustre)

Pigment:
Huntress of the Moon: frosted pale blued silver
Divine Chastity: rose pink with golden green duochrome
Chariot of the Sun: golden yellow peach with orange pearl
Beloved Mother: intense olive green with green and gold pearl

Nail Lacquer:
Silver Arrow: Silvered gunmetal with icy white shimmer
Passage of the Rainbow: warm golden green with rainbow pearl
Godly Affair: pearl ivory marbled with gold


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_My collection would be the "American Idol" collection.  I think we can all agree that even though we may not all watch the show, it will surely have its own place in the history books!

*The American Idol Collection-Where Everyone Becomes a Star*_

 
This was a really cute idea!  Enjoyed it.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

I think a Disney Princess colour story would be soooo cute!
so heres what i thought of...






*ENCHANTED EYES QUAD*
Enchanted - baby pink with neon pink shimmer (vp) LE
Wish upon a star - frosted white silver with yellow reflects (vp) LE
True loves kiss - mid-tone red/pink (matte) LE
Endless Love - bright violet/plum (matte) Repromote

*WHEN DREAMS COME TRUE QUAD*
Parfait amour - vivid bluish-violet duochrome*with violet opalescent shimmer (Satin) Repromote
Crystal - muted violet duochrome* with silver opalescent shimmer (Frost) Repromote
Prince Charmin' - mint green with lemon shimmer (vp) LE
Fairy Godmother - duck egg blue (matte) LE

*LIPSTICK - all LE*
Ariel - bright clean coral (amplified creme) 
Aurora - neutral grey pink (amplified creme)
Belle - fresh peach with pink pearl (frost)
Cinderella - pink cinnamon with lilac shimmer (frost)
Jasmine - pink mauve with golden undertone (satin)
Mulan - natural brown/beige (satin)
Snow White - deep blood red (matte)

*LIPGLASS*
Pumpkin - coral with yellow shimmer (Frost) LE
Snowgirl - diamond white sparkling with red-gold  Repromote
Enchantress - Charming light peach with pearl (Frost) Repromote
Dreamy - Gold-glittered pink (Crystallina) Repromote
Wicked Witch - deep blood red (Cream) LE

*BLUSH - LE*
Red Apple - rosy apple red (Sheertone)
Queen of the Castle - peach/pink with coral shimmer (Sheertone Shimmer)

*NAIL POLISH - LE*
Frog Prince - neutral cream with mint green shimmer
Woke by a Kiss - baby pink with neon pink shimmer

*FRAGRANCE - LE*
Disney Princess - floral and girly, bursts of citrus and roses.. a true princess scent.

*MAC Disney Princess Jewelry - LE*
Silver beaded necklace with red apple pendant
Gold charm bracelet with various under sea charms
Pretty Rose ring
Jasmine Earrings
Special MAC Disney Princess Tiara


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

"This fall inspiration comes from edges of the world and dared by the colors found in the earth itself. Villages and tribes, land and water the collaboration of mac and the shades of mother earth bring you CultureSoul."

eyeshadow quads

Dynamic soul X4
blackberry-repromote
blue storm-repromote
crystal-repromote
waterlike-sparkling crystal beige (satin)

Loving Culture X4
adobe-intense deep clay red (frost)
mulch-repromote
culture-rich creamy soft tan with gold pearl (satin)
landmass-coppered olive (satin)

pigment
Unearthed-shimmery brown with gold nuances
revolt-deep matte tuape
villagery-bright red  matte brown

lipglass
tribe dance-creamy light neutral brown (cream)
fire starters-deep crimson with pearlized pigment (cream)
starlight-chilled blue with silver pearlized glitter (glitter)
sands-soft off white tan (cream)

lipstick
all natural-flesh beige (amplified creme)
heart-reddish megenta with low level pearl (satin)
diamond and pearls-high priced pearl with gold and white pearlized pigment (matte)
ritualistic-rich coral coated with gold and coral (satin)

beauty powder
territorial-soft airy day pinky red
sun space-sun bronzed up gold brown
animal instincts-toned down pink tan

nail laquer
sorcerey-bright clay red with gold glitter (cream)
cave in and cave out- tan grey ( cream)

cremestick
mother pearl-repromote
sublime culture-repromote
raw refined-repromote


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_Color Hysteria
"hyped up, new metallic texture for eyes, bright noitice me lips, and finish off with the high shine finish of new mineralize skiinfinish! ring the alarm, call the doctor, scream, run to the gleam of high metal shine, but don't fight the Color Hysteria.limited edition."

lipglass-
laugh alot(frost)- fabby pink with white pigments
play on play(glitter)- violet purple with violet glitter
truth in voices(glitter)- bright red pink with red glitter
corner color(frost)- hot caramel with burning red frost

lipstick-
who said?(amplified)- soft pink
looney clues(frost)- hardcore red with magent frost
mind ladder(frost)- hottest most popuar pink with pink frost
hyped up(frost)- ripened orange coral with gold frost

pigment-
open sleep- dreamy pale blue with soft white particle
colorscream- hot bright purple with red shimmer

eyeshdow- (perm. stays in line)
doctor, doctor(metallic)- metallic bright blue
hands tied(metallic)-metallic bright pink fushia
run about(metallic)- metallic bright brown
flail(metallic)- metallic bright green
white vested(metallic)- metallic white beige
reddy to run(metallic)-metallic bright red
limit to madness(metallic)-metallic bright purple

mineralize skinfinish-
color hysteria- hot pink with violet, red an gold viening
safely insane- blissed out beige with soft pink veining
lights out- bright gold with soft fushia and copper veining

powerpoint- (perm. stays in line)
See the rainbow- bright shocking blue
hysteric moment- out thier fushia with red duochome_

 
Loud colors are so my thing. I'd be all over this collection. Color Hysteria MSF sounds SO HOT.

And the metallic would probably be better than the Metal-X cream shadows. =)


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is awesome!  If this were real, I would have spent so much money on you guys! haha..thanks for all the creativity!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

*My Collection Concept*

I read an amazing concept one of you gals wrote about making your own color story, and I have to admit that I have done the same in my head for a long time now! 

I am a graphic design student and every chance I get to design packaging it is always for makeup! 

That being said, I have a concept for a collection I lovingly refer to as, Buttercream. The concept revolves around the idea of the colors and textures associated with icing and cookie/candy/cake decorations. 

My concept is a line of buttery soft textured shadows, like that of Stila.





That's my idea for packaging - the eyeshadows are essentially in the same size pots they are now, and work the same way with a hinged cap, but are shaped like cupcakes. Its a very very rough picture but I think its cute!

Ideas for colors (all textures are the buttery texture of Stila) eyeshadows:

Creamerly: An ivory with buildable pigmentation from sheer to opaque - perfect highlight. 

Petit Four: An ice blue with gold opalescent sheen.

Go Go Ganache: like Mulch but deeper, a pure chocolate brown jeweltone with silver microglitter.

Dreamsicle: A bright orange frost with silver flecks. 

Waffle Coned: a darker matte taupe to be used in conjunction with the high glitter and sparkle line. 

MSF: 

Sugarlust: A matte neutral swirled with silver flecks of sparkle, and bright pink veining with hints of lavender. 

Sprinkle Shots: Sprinkle Shots are an even mix of sparkles almost as fine as shimmer, microglitter, and glitter chunks. Can be dusted over body or used  any way a MSF would. These are packaged as pigments would be, but with lids that look like a swirl like the top of  a cupcake or icecream cone. 

Sprinkle Shots come in...

Cocolatte: gold/brown shimmer, with brown microglitter and gold glitter chuncks. 

Marshmallow Floof: white shimmer, silver microglitter and rainbow iridescent glitter.

Strawberry Shortstuff: pink shimmer close to Melon pigment shade, with silver microglitter and pink iridescent glitter chunks.   

Nail Lacquers: 

Candy Coat: a clear base with tons of holographic shimmer of various size grains meant to be used as a topcoat. 

Cream Filled: A white very opaque, covers in one coat, with a mother of pearl sheen. 

Veluxe Gloss - all neutral shades with a texture that goes on as slightly metallic but with a very small amount of gloss and 50% sheer - like a liquid lipstick but infused with shea butter to moisturize. Packaged like lipglass but with a brush instead of a foam wand. 

Colors: 

Caramel: A golden taupe 

Cupcake: A medium pink, a little darker than bubblegum, with silver microglitter. 

Red Velvet: a darker red, close to burgundy, with a hint of gold shimmer.

Eyelashes - one set, called Sugar Wings, with those small pearl tips on every other lash of these dramatically long lashes which are spiked and feathery - very doe-eyed. 

Lash Topping: A tube of densly packed glitter suspended in a gel to be applied to give already mascara'd lashes a wet look with added glitter. Mother of pearl would be the shade of choice. 

For an icon for my line, I thought of something unconventional, like Giada Delaurentis from Food Network. She is beautiful, has a great smile and a wonderful personality, and really loves her sweets! Her makeup always looks terrific.

For promotional items, I thought of a MAC apron in signature black, with pink  rhinestone MAC  across the front, and small makeup pouches shaped like cupcakes with sequin accents. If any of the shadows were in a quad, that could be done in a box-of-chocolates packaging. 

So maybe I'm a dork, but that's just my idea! Have you ever dreamed up something like this?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

OMG!!!  You're collection is making me drool--in hunger and in it sounds so stellar!!  I was picturing it and thinking how cute it would be!  The Sugarlust MSF just sounds utterly gorgeous and the sprinkle shots just so creative!


----------



## velvett21 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

I think that is the most creative thing I have ever heard. The names of all the products just seem like something MAC would come up with. Kudos to you.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

OMG! I sooo wish this was a real collection! It had me drooling!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

Thanks guys - I wish it were real too! 

I love sparkle and shimmer, and I have been so disappointed with a lot of MAC's collections lately for such a lack of fun colors. Maybe someone will see this and get the message


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breeknee* 

 
_Thanks guys - I wish it were real too! 

I love sparkle and shimmer, and I have been so disappointed with a lot of MAC's collections lately for such a lack of fun colors. Maybe someone will see this and get the message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
After thinking about it for a few minutes after I first posted, I think that MAC  should just buy the idea off you, hire you as a collection designer/consultant, and put it into production!  I would probably end up buying almost everything!  I just love my candy/pastries.  LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 7, 2008)

omg breeknee i would soo buy that collection


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_After thinking about it for a few minutes after I first posted, I think that MAC  should just buy the idea off you, hire you as a collection designer/consultant, and put it into production!  I would probably end up buying almost everything!  I just love my candy/pastries.  LOL_

 
You are so sweet! Thanks so much!

That would be like a dream job for me! lol. I am certainly considering e-mailing the idea to them with such positive feedback. Them just making the collection would be enough for me! And maybe getting it for free


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breeknee* 

 
_I read an amazing concept one of you gals wrote about making your own color story, and I have to admit that I have done the same in my head for a long time now! 

I am a graphic design student and every chance I get to design packaging it is always for makeup! 

That being said, I have a concept for a collection I lovingly refer to as, Buttercream. The concept revolves around the idea of the colors and textures associated with icing and cookie/candy/cake decorations._

 
I take it this collection would be non-fattening?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (LOVE the concept!  It will be the fortunate and smart company that hires you when you graduate!)


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: My Collection Concept*

*Diabolique*

_The key to attaining a truly sensual, alluring look begins with the desire to think beyond conventional glamour. For those who revel in excess, who are unashamed in their desire to be truly decadent. Only the finest, most luxurious pigments may grace their face. Totally sinful, they are...Diabolique._

*eyeshadows*

- Cupidity (blackened emerald with green/gold shimmer; velvet)
- Shadow Lady (darkly veiled plum; matte _perm._)
- Leisure Eyes (mid-tone merlot; satin)
- Péché (muted reddish copper with metallic bronze shimmer; lustre)
- Mystique (dirty creme with green pearl; veluxe pearl)
- Gaze (sheer champagne with silver pearl; frost)

*lipsticks*

- Queen's Sin (repromote)
- Diabolique (true berry wine with vampy red pearl; lustre)
- Hypnopout (muted coral with champagne pearl; amplified creme)
- Vicious (intense pomegranate; satin)
- Siren Song (pale creamy pink; lustre)

*lipglasses*

- Spectreglass (clear gloss with subtle gold and platinum pearl)
- Impure (soft mature tan with dirty bronze pearl)
- Nude Ambition (low candlelit beige with white pearl)
- Exhibitionist (gilded berry)

*blushes*

- Scantily (barely there pink; satin)
- Ethereality (cool coral with lilac pearl; frost)
- Vamped (wine-stained rose; matte)

*mineralize skinfinishes*

- Lightscapade (repromote)
- Teasily Done (rich bronze with silver, chocolate, and berry pearl)
- Selfish (golden peach with wine, white, and pink pearl)

*nail lacquer*

- Dark Angel (goth romantic dark lilac; cream _perm._)
- Domina (dynamic blackened wine, frost)


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG breeknee! Send that to someone who works for MAC right now! I'd go into debt in order to buy 10 of everything lol! I LOVE IT!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

I was recently inspired by a makeup i did here it is

"soft washes of unique color touched with pearlized glitz of modernized way of color. Dreamy lips are to sleepy eyes, as pinched cheeks are to soft skin, this is softly spoken in words so quiet, BEAUTYSLEEP, LE"

eyeshadow X6- a new palette that hold 6 shades of mac shadow LE
Heavenly bliss-repormote
Shut eye- soft blue (satin)
eye light- gold glitzy pink (satin)
dreamy V-repormote
quiet beauty- soft pearlized pastel green with grey undertone (velvet)
lay- soft peach brown (matte)

lipglass-
dreamy- repromote
day ray-blissed out golden pink duochrome (cream)
cloud Nueve- very soft off white beige with peach duochrome (cream)

lipstick-
innocence-nude golden pink (amplified)
softly spoken-honey soft brown (amplified)
awaken- repromote

blush-
soft sleep- golden bronzy pink
flushed- soft airy pink

eyeliner-
fascinating
till dawn-yellowed gold
teddy


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 10, 2008)

i love her, and i love the collection you came up with, you are so creative, idk how you thought up all of that lol


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_So my ultimate goal in life is to either run my own cosmetics company or be in the marketing/product development team of an already existing company, and simply adding/deleting songs from my iPod and cutting up old magazines was inspiration enough for me to design my own theoretical MAC Color Story. And I started coming up with products, colors, clever product color names etc etc, similar to how MAC's themed color stories do.

So in like 15 years or something, if I were working at MAC, I'd name Christina Aguilera as Icon number like...25 or whatever we'd be at. So an Icon Collection color story would be in order. And here are my hypothetical products...

Dirrty Eyes Quad
Blonde Bombshell - shimmery beige with gold frost (Frost)
Trouble - emerald green with silver and gold glitter flecks (Velvet)
Dirrty - chocolate brown with emerald green duochrome/frost (Veluxe Pearl)
Chrome Yellow - Repromote (i loved the use of this in her Viva Glam look)

Beautiful Eyes Quad
Shroom -Repromote
Sharptongue - Jet Black with pink glitter flecks (Velvet)
Beautiful - Deep Carnation Pink (satin)
Heartsong - Icy pearl ivory (frost)

Lipstick
Xtina - Juicy blue-red with gold frost (Frost)
Baby Jane - Little girl pink with pearl (lustre)
Fighter - Deep Eggplant (Satin)
Overflow - Warm neutral brown with pink duochrome/frost (Frost)

Lipglass
Grown Woman - Clear gloss with reflected red pearl
Unbreakable - Plum with pink pearl 
Stripped - Fleshy pink/brown
Overjoyed - Hot Pink with Silver Pearl

Blush:
Hot Pants - Warmed up Hot Pink (matte)
Hello, Lover - Neutral pink/taupe with pearl

And that's my late night creative expression.

What would your ideal color story be? I'm anticipating big ideas from all you MAC fanatics here!_

 
I have a similar thread about this on the entertainment forum. Mine is picking ur own celebrity collection/color story. I chose Patti Labelle,Pat Benatar, Dita Von Teese( an entire collection), Marc Jacobs and Destiny's Children.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 10, 2008)

oooh, mine would be Australiana!! Mostly piggies, some lipstuffs -

Pigments
Dreamtiming - burnt copper frost pigment with gold pearl
Daintree - green frost original repromote
Big Sky - pure midnight black pigment with silver sparkle (frost)
Bondi Babe - sea green with gold pearl (frost)
Uluru - BLOOD red with gold pearl (frost)

Grey - glitter repromote

Australiana Quad
Australiana - eucalyptus green with silver pearl - this would have to be a VP!
Go For Gold - shimmering wattle gold frost
Tree Hugging - soft grey matte
Waratah Warrior - beautiful waratah red - frost

Lipglasses 
Desert Rose - burnt red with gold pearl
Barrier Reef - clear gloss beautiful coral pearl

Lipstick
Big Red - Burnt copper/red - glaze
Night Fire - Deep black with red pearl - frost - and probably only for collectors...LOL!!
White Gold - wattle gold with white pearl - lustre
Blue Mountains - dusky taupe with blue pearl - lustre

Blush 
Simpson Sands - warmed taupe with gold
Corella - soft coral pink - satin


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Ok, I have two. One that I would name "Delicious!" and the other one would be called "vintage". If any of these names are taken already, whatever. It's MY collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Delicious! collection*


*Eyeshadow*

Frosting - white with silver shimmer (lustre)
Sprinkles - hot pink with blue and yellow shimmer (frost)
Cream - bone white (matte)
Donut - deep blue with light blue & silver pearl (pearl)

*Pigment*

Sweet tooth - toned down violet with blue pearl
Pastille - deep peach with white pearl

*Blush*

Cupcake - soft pink (sheertone)
Cream puff - true peach with pink shimmer (frost)

*Lipstick*

Belgian waffle - pink beige (cream)
Honeycomb - muted orange (glaze)

*Lipglass*

Custard - light beige with yellow and pink pearl
Caramel - deep bronze
Delicious! - hot pink (cream)






*Vintage collection*


*Eyeshadow*

Pendant - golden peach (lustre)
Shawl - blue with teal pearlized pigments (velvet)
Leather boots - deep cognac brown (matte)

*Pigment*
Wool - soft grey with silver & violet shimmer
Pearl stud - white with pink opalescent shimmer

*Blush*

Vintage - soft dusty rose (matte)
Paisley - deep plum (sheertone shimmer)

*Lipstick*

Tennis bracelet - beige with white frost (lustre)
Velvet dress - Wine red (cream)

*Lipglass*

Clutch - cassis red with champagne shimmer
Silk kimono - sheer baby pink with peach pearl


----------



## Girl about town (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

oooh i would love to see a MAC vivienne westwood collection , the packaging would be red with a gold orb on it, and eyeshadow trios like heatherette with tartan on them!!

Here is the products...

Lipsticks

Anglomania:ruby red (matte)
boudoir : bright rosy pink (frost)
opus: purple pink duochrome (glaze)
pirate: pale corally nude (amplified)

lipglass

sin garden: green duochrome (like springbean)
orb: gold nude
platform: fuschia pink with red reflects
corsetry:metallic red


Eyehadow trios

trio 1 (red tartan effect on outside with gold orb)
sex: Hot pink with gold duochrome (vp)
too fast to live: olive green with pink duochrome (vp)
too young to die: dark green (matte)

trio 2 
Kings road:true red (vp)
let it rock :coral with red reflects(vp)
putti: white with gold duochrome (frost)

paint pots
vivienne: hot metallic pink
punk: olive green with gold

i would so buy this!!!


----------



## fashionette (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_oooh i would love to see a MAC vivienne westwood collection , the packaging would be red with a gold orb on it, and eyeshadow trios like heatherette with tartan on them!!

Here is the products...

Lipsticks

Anglomania:ruby red (matte)
boudoir : bright rosy pink (frost)
opus: purple pink duochrome (glaze)
pirate: pale corally nude (amplified)

lipglass

sin garden: green duochrome (like springbean)
orb: gold nude
platform: fuschia pink with red reflects
corsetry:metallic red


Eyehadow trios

trio 1 (red tartan effect on outside with gold orb)
sex: Hot pink with gold duochrome (vp)
too fast to live: olive green with pink duochrome (vp)
too young to die: dark green (matte)

trio 2 
Kings road:true red (vp)
let it rock :coral with red reflects(vp)
putti: white with gold duochrome (frost)

paint pots
vivienne: hot metallic pink
punk: olive green with gold

i would so buy this!!!_

 
OMG, sounds amazing!


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Mine would be MAC for Glittering Goddess (moi!) and MAC for Porcelain Beauties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glittering Goddess of course would feature mostly lustre e/s and tons of glittery and shimmery items! The blushes would be toned down though. However, there would even be glitter mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oooh baby. And the packaging will blind somebody when you're driving in your car and pop open that beauty powder compact!! heehee..Very modern and high fashion packaging and idea for this though. It wouldn't be extremely girly necessarily but more just about the beauty of the glitter! 

Porcelain Beauties of course would be for all of us lovely ladies here at Specktra that have the lightlightlightttttt skin! It would have tons of beautiful and soft tones to really bright out our beauty. Vibrant greens, peaches, etc. Kind of a whole "pure" theme. My packaging for this would be like Heirlooms but even better. Very dainty, timeless, lace, golden and white with pink or black accents.


----------



## deven.marie (May 1, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_This would be my collection,*MAC for Disney* (the princesses). Packaging would be black with gold tiara in crystals and MAC for Disney (in script) written in gold.

*Eyeshadows:*
*Sleeping Beauty* - light pink plum with gold and silver pearl
*Bonjour* - warm yellow gold with gold pearl
*Fairy Godmother* - deep blue-green with gold pearl
*Arabian Nights* - flashy bright coral red with green pearl
*Colors of the Wind* - pale bright green with blue pearl
*Madhatter* - bright royal blue with yellow and gold pearl

*Lipsticks:*
*Suprisingly Royal* - warm mauve with gold pearl and pink duochrome
*Flamingo Croquet* - bright doll coral with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Fairest of Them All* - true matte red
*Beauty* - warm scarlet rose with subtle gold pearl
*Forbidden Fruit* - bright golden undertoned pink with purple and gold pearl
*Second Star to the Right *- deep warm gold with bronze and rust pearl

*Lipglasses:*
*Gems of the East* - dark plum with gold duochrome and gold pearl
*Ruler of The Land* - bright warm red with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Bippity Boppity Boo* - clean warm rosy pink 
*Fairy Dust* - clear with gold, silver, and bronze pearl

*Creme Blush with Pearl:*
*Poison Apple* - bright candy apple red with gold pearl
*Enchanted Rose* - natural pale scarlet with yellow pearl
*10 Minutes Ago* - blue-based bright pink with silver pearl
*Pumpkin Coach* - clean creamy tan with orange and gold particle pearl

*Fluidline:*
*Reflections* - bright shining blue with silver pearl 
*Tale as Old as Time* - warm medium purple with gold pearl
*Hellfire* - bright clean red with orange and yellow pearl
*Emeraldine* - bright sapphire-undertoned green with gold pearl

*MSF:*
*Princess* - bright pink with blue, orange, tan, gold, and silver veining
*Key To Her Heart* - creamy pale plum with gold veining

*Pigments:*
*Aurora* - hot pink with silver particle pearl
*Belle* - warm medium gold with yellow and rust pearl
*Cinderella* - silvery blue with green pearl
*Pocahontas* - earthy rust with orange pearl
*Ariel* - golden green with teal and purple pearl
*Jasmine* - deep bright purple with gold pearl

Special Edition mirror like the one Belle uses to see her father, with gold crystal tiara and MAC for Disney logo on back
Special Edition black traincase with tiaras with MAC logo inside of them_

 

OMG i have been DREAMING of this collection for years!!!


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I was thinking about this in bed again last night.

ALICE IN WONDERLAND THEME. It'd be so amazing; really out there wacky yet sophisticated as MAC always is. Lucuious blues and reds. The packaging would be awesome too; could do the whole cards/Queen of Heart kind of look for it. 

NEON/UV THEME. Bright, bright, bright! Colors for clubbing and nights out. All about the flashiness. UV and glow-in-the dark reactive makeup. Ohh yeah 8)


----------



## Ericita (May 2, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_This would be my collection,*MAC for Disney* (the princesses). Packaging would be black with gold tiara in crystals and MAC for Disney (in script) written in gold.

*Eyeshadows:*
*Sleeping Beauty* - light pink plum with gold and silver pearl
*Bonjour* - warm yellow gold with gold pearl
*Fairy Godmother* - deep blue-green with gold pearl
*Arabian Nights* - flashy bright coral red with green pearl
*Colors of the Wind* - pale bright green with blue pearl
*Madhatter* - bright royal blue with yellow and gold pearl

*Lipsticks:*
*Suprisingly Royal* - warm mauve with gold pearl and pink duochrome
*Flamingo Croquet* - bright doll coral with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Fairest of Them All* - true matte red
*Beauty* - warm scarlet rose with subtle gold pearl
*Forbidden Fruit* - bright golden undertoned pink with purple and gold pearl
*Second Star to the Right *- deep warm gold with bronze and rust pearl

*Lipglasses:*
*Gems of the East* - dark plum with gold duochrome and gold pearl
*Ruler of The Land* - bright warm red with orange undertones and gold pearl
*Bippity Boppity Boo* - clean warm rosy pink 
*Fairy Dust* - clear with gold, silver, and bronze pearl

*Creme Blush with Pearl:*
*Poison Apple* - bright candy apple red with gold pearl
*Enchanted Rose* - natural pale scarlet with yellow pearl
*10 Minutes Ago* - blue-based bright pink with silver pearl
*Pumpkin Coach* - clean creamy tan with orange and gold particle pearl

*Fluidline:*
*Reflections* - bright shining blue with silver pearl 
*Tale as Old as Time* - warm medium purple with gold pearl
*Hellfire* - bright clean red with orange and yellow pearl
*Emeraldine* - bright sapphire-undertoned green with gold pearl

*MSF:*
*Princess* - bright pink with blue, orange, tan, gold, and silver veining
*Key To Her Heart* - creamy pale plum with gold veining

*Pigments:*
*Aurora* - hot pink with silver particle pearl
*Belle* - warm medium gold with yellow and rust pearl
*Cinderella* - silvery blue with green pearl
*Pocahontas* - earthy rust with orange pearl
*Ariel* - golden green with teal and purple pearl
*Jasmine* - deep bright purple with gold pearl

Special Edition mirror like the one Belle uses to see her father, with gold crystal tiara and MAC for Disney logo on back
Special Edition black traincase with tiaras with MAC logo inside of them_

 

Lol I was gonna write a Disney princess collection too because I'd love it SO MUCH.


----------



## 0037sammie (May 19, 2008)

*OH. MY. GOD. 
This is such a cool idea, MAC should totally take notice and make these collections. Well, except for that paris hiltion one. Imagine if everyone ran around looking like her! *shudders* 
Anyhoo, this is wicked, and if they were out in the shops I would have hit them by now =)*


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

i was just thinking about how adorable a hello kitty/sanrio collection wuld be!!!someone else posted about that, its such a great idea!!


----------



## aziajs (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I would love to see Emilio Pucci and MAC do something.  I'll have to think of names and colors.  I'd also love to see MAC do a collection inspired by technology with names like Flash Drive, BETA, RAM, and more clever ones as well.


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Here's mine.

ESCAPE FROM PARADISE

Pigments
Golden Lemon (repromote)
Reflection-a frosty orange
Paradise-a frosty turquoise, almost like a darker version of Mutiny, with blue and green pearl
Palm Tree-a pearly true green
Flamingo-a bright pink with gold duochrome

Eyeshadows
Bora Bora-a rich pinked purple (Satin)
Soleil-a rich golden yellow (Veluxe Pearl...this is a colour I dream about)
Catamaran-a white with gold pearl (Veluxe Pearl)
Dolphin-a grey/blue with white pearl (Frost)
Coconut-a true light brown (Satin)

Sunset Quad
Fireworks-a white with red, yellow, and green pearl
Setting-a dark reddish pink
Glow-a muted orange
Moon's Reflection (repromo)

Lipsticks
Tahiti-a golden bronze
Sunrise-a true pink
Pommy Please-a sheer rich red
Sailing Away-a coral with red pearl

Dazzleglass
Aloha-a coral with violet, teal, pink, and red pearl
Sarong-a gold with pink and purple pearl
Faire du Bronze-a true bronze with pink and gold pearl

Iridescent Pressed Powder
Belightful (repromo)
Sandy Cheeks-a rose gold

MSF
Hibiscus-a true pink with gold veining (like a darker version of Petticoat)


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Here's mine.

ESCAPE FROM PARADISE

Pigments
Golden Lemon (repromote)
Reflection-a frosty orange
Paradise-a frosty turquoise, almost like a darker version of Mutiny, with blue and green pearl
Palm Tree-a pearly true green
Flamingo-a bright pink with gold duochrome

Eyeshadows
Bora Bora-a rich pinked purple (Satin)
Soleil-a rich golden yellow (Veluxe Pearl...this is a colour I dream about)
Catamaran-a white with gold pearl (Veluxe Pearl)
Dolphin-a grey/blue with white pearl (Frost)
Coconut-a true light brown (Satin)

Sunset Quad
Fireworks-a white with red, yellow, and green pearl
Setting-a dark reddish pink
Glow-a muted orange
Moon's Reflection (repromo)

Lipsticks
Tahiti-a golden bronze
Sunrise-a true pink
Pommy Please-a sheer rich red
Sailing Away-a coral with red pearl

Dazzleglass
Aloha-a coral with violet, teal, pink, and red pearl
Sarong-a gold with pink and purple pearl
Faire du Bronze-a true bronze with pink and gold pearl

Iridescent Pressed Powder
Belightful (repromo)
Sandy Cheeks-a rose gold

MSF
Hibiscus-a true pink with gold veining (like a darker version of Petticoat)_

 

I would buy all of these!!! I love this idea!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I love this thread.

Mine would be a collaboration with M.I.A.

As in:





I love her message and vibrancy and her art is amazing as well as her music.

All the products would be named, of course, after song titles lol.


----------



## ktdetails (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

WOW.  This is amazing.  I would buy this stuff.  Get MAC on the phone.


----------



## concertina (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

I am *IN LOVE* with the Cocktails collection! I'd buy *Everything*! 

Also, the Bettie Page, the Sanrio and the Disney Princesses...I hope MAC never comes out with something along any of those lines; I'd be broke!...

...but I'd look good!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Here's mine.

ESCAPE FROM PARADISE

Pigments
Golden Lemon (repromote)
Reflection-a frosty orange
Paradise-a frosty turquoise, almost like a darker version of Mutiny, with blue and green pearl
Palm Tree-a pearly true green
Flamingo-a bright pink with gold duochrome

Eyeshadows
Bora Bora-a rich pinked purple (Satin)
Soleil-a rich golden yellow (Veluxe Pearl...this is a colour I dream about)
Catamaran-a white with gold pearl (Veluxe Pearl)
Dolphin-a grey/blue with white pearl (Frost)
Coconut-a true light brown (Satin)

Sunset Quad
Fireworks-a white with red, yellow, and green pearl
Setting-a dark reddish pink
Glow-a muted orange
Moon's Reflection (repromo)

Lipsticks
Tahiti-a golden bronze
Sunrise-a true pink
Pommy Please-a sheer rich red
Sailing Away-a coral with red pearl

Dazzleglass
Aloha-a coral with violet, teal, pink, and red pearl
Sarong-a gold with pink and purple pearl
Faire du Bronze-a true bronze with pink and gold pearl

Iridescent Pressed Powder
Belightful (repromo)
Sandy Cheeks-a rose gold

MSF
Hibiscus-a true pink with gold veining (like a darker version of Petticoat)_

 
That would kill me I would have to buy the entire thing!


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

You are all VERY creative! Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My personal favourites at the bunch were that Christina Aquilera collection (I hope that you HotLady1970 will complete the colour range some day, it sounded very fancy and interesting!) and Ettes Disney collection with those cute princessnamed Pigments. Also all Marilyn Manson collections were quite interesting, especially the one with "Love Dita" lipstick. Glitziegal, I wait your collection to be launched! I would also love Betsey Johnson collection, it bounds so bubbly and fun. Also Fashionettes Vintage collection sounded very pretty and elegant!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

This is fun!
Here's mine a Sex and the City Collection 

*Lipstick*
Carrie
Samantha
Charlotte
Miranda

*Lipglass*
Hello Luvah 
Flirtini
Me Likey
Aidan or Big?


*Manolo Quad*
Strappy Sandal
Urban Shoe Myth
4 inch Heels
Circa 1996

*Hello My Name is Fabulous Quad*
Swear on Chanel
Dolce Dolce Dolce
Fashion Roadkill
Nobody Wears a Scrunchie


I'm too lazy to think of colors. I would say the packaging would be hot pink, but then it would look like Heatherette.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 19, 2008)

*MAC for James Bond Girls!*

*MAC for James Bond Girls!*
For the sexy, sultry & dangerous heroines and villians in all of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So many international beauties they could draw inspiration from
and such awesome movie titles and colorful character names!

Goldeneye
License to Kill
View to a Kill
Die Another Day
The Living Daylights
Casino Royale
For Your Eyes only
Moonraker
The Man with the Golden Gun
The Spy Who Loved Me
Diamonds Are Forever
You only Live Twice - something duochrome
Thunderball
Goldfinger


Honey Rider - honey/caramel
Kissy Suzuki - lipstick
Ruby Bartlett - red
Tiffany Case - tiffany blue frost e/s
Plenty O'toole - green
Rosie Carver - blush
Rubavitch - red
Miranda Frost - frost eyeshadow
Miss Moneypenny - copper
Silvia Trench - tan
Mary Goodnight -  darkest shimmery blue or purple


----------



## nursie (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

oh my..i love all your ideas, you have great creative minds

i was thinking mine would be a beach theme..but after reading your more detailed ideas, to specify mine, i think i'd like it to be a LOST theme ...a CASTAWAY, DESERTED ISLAND, lost on a sexy tropical island...not necessarily including the bloodbath plane crash part of LOST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but they could release a nice beachy hue to go with mine (i already love bobbi brown beach...they could just copy that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

eyeshadows would be all bronzy/gold/gilded smoke colors
pale coral lips

and i'd want my limited edition packaging to be metallic gold


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

my mac theme would be who iam, i love being pale, laitna and wear spf everyday, i love the playboy playmate look! blue eyes, five foot ten, thin born in 1987. "welcome the modelesque beauty that is the pale makeup artist Alley O., bask in the sunless fun of her sexy pale colors, protect with spf, glam up with soft color, who ever said sun was better? limited edition"..image would be me with my face to the side qith my hand to my face, pale skin with mirror queen and beauty flushed blushes on my cheek, sexy shade all over my eyes giving me an intense warm brown smokey eye and cool eyeshadow in the crease, lips would have modelesque lipstick with pouty plushglass i nthe center and smart mouth plushglass in the puter edges HEY! i might have to make a visual for this!

MAC for ALLEY O.

listicks-
Baby '87- A soft pale pink with a honey duochrome (amplified cream)
Modelesque- Fleshy beige (amplified cream)
Kisses- soft peach with coral frost (frost)

plushglass-
LoveHeart- soft pale frosty pink
Pouty- sandy beige with golden shimmer
21- mid tone creamy playmate pink
Smart Mouth- creamy coral with golden frost

eyeshadow quad- OUT OF SUN X4
Sunblocked- soft beige sand satin (satin)
Sexy Shade- meduim reddish brown (matte)
Pale Peach- peachy brown (matte)
Cool- mid tone frost violet with purple shimmer (frost)

blush-
Mirror Queen- mid tone peach coral with peach frost
Beauty flushed- very soft mocha pink matte

lash-
The O lash- mid dramtic lash (put two sevens on top of one another so both ends are long, i actually wear this on a daily basis)

eye khol-
smolder
fascinating

skincare-
prep+prime face spf 50-repormote
lip conditioner spf 15- repromote
Prep+Prime body spf 50- a new spf designed for the body, a lotion spray with no greasy residue. can be sprayed on or applied like a lotion


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Lips: 
*Interacial Kiss* (She and bill shatner did the first one on prime time! GO NICHELLE!) a pinked brown creame_

 
 That is so hot! I want an Interracial Kiss on my lips!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_MAC for James Bond Girls!
_

 
 I hope I don't offend anyone, but wouldn't a *Pussy* lipstick be SO FUNNY...?! (like after Pussy Galore)


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_That is so hot! I want an Interracial Kiss on my lips!!

 I hope I don't offend anyone, but wouldn't a *Pussy* lipstick be SO FUNNY...?! (like after Pussy Galore)_

 
Would you wear that with Cockatease lipstick? :X


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Create your own LE Collection*

So this may be my own weird mind going to bed at 2 and waking up at 4 to my two year olds bad dream, But as I got back into bed and couldn't sleep I strated to think of my Dream LE collection , Oh I wish I could make my own. I love neutral colors so obviously my collection would contain them .... Here Goes .....

My Collection Would be a Fall collection called *Java Junkie or Java something * 

Pigments :

Bring back Coca ( it's a coveted item for a new neutral mac lover) 
Vanilla 
Cinnamon ( My own creation of a light brown with mauve undertones) 


EYESHADOWS 

Spiced Pumpkin latte - Brownish Orange 
Cinnamon - Similar to piggie, but matte 
Carmel - Shimmery carmel color
Vanilla -
Chocolate -
Hazelnut- a frothy brown 
Black- A rich coffee black 
Honey Lust -
LIPSTICK

Cinnamon Stick - Similar coloring to the above
Spice Cider- A brownish Red 
Red Hot - Bright red 
Expresso-Pinkish brown 


Then My promotion would be the modern kindda coffee house hottie, with red hot lipstick on the coffee cup ....=) .... Just my thinking... What would you ladies do ?


----------



## lsperry (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Create your own LE Collection*

There are already threads by Hawkeye and MAC_Pixie04.
Hawkeye: http://specktra.net/f165/what-would-...c-theme-61534/
MAC_Pixie04: http://specktra.net/f165/create-your...r-story-56392/


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Create your own LE Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_There are already threads by Hawkeye and MAC_Pixie04.
Hawkeye: http://specktra.net/f165/what-would-...c-theme-61534/
MAC_Pixie04: http://specktra.net/f165/create-your...r-story-56392/_

 
Thanks, I looked but couldn't find anything =)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

DOuble post ???


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Create your own LE Collection*

i dont even drink coffee but that sounds cool


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 24, 2008)

Double post


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Create your own LE Collection*

hehe I love that java collection I would buy eveything you described =P


----------



## User93 (Jun 26, 2008)

*1)* Super summery *"The heat"* collection, with a beautiful package with comics-style prints of palms on lippies, blushes, quads.







Thats would include:
- "Miami Vice" l/g - shimmery nude peach
"Samba de Janeiro" l/g - cheer pink with sparkes
"Sangria with ice" l/g - shimmery red
"Cancun" l/g - bright pink 

-Some LE perfume bottle, original MAC package but a palm print on it still 

-Eyeshadows: 
"Heat at night" - deep dark blue
"Breezy morning" - soft nude brown with sparkles
"Carribean cruise" - brignt blue-ish
"Gold sand" - sparlky gold with glitters

-Waterproof liners in black, brown, blue.

Then comes the yummy park of *palettes* - idk if those gonna be e's only or mised e/s and l/s + blush, but it will come in a *black flat package *(like 15 palettes or blush palettes) *with the same palm tree on it*.  It will be meant as basics to keep on the plane with you or take to the beach, and the paper box will have the same drawn palm tree, but for palettes the box will nlook like a plane ticket, telling the destination.

Names will be *"Catch the flight" (destination on box = miami), "Summer, here i go" (destination = San Paulo), "Golden Heat" (Destination = Cancun).*

*2)* Also, kind of addition to the previous one, or by itself, *"Around the world"* collection, with a promo picture with planes, globe etc... E's, Lippies etc in

*Miami, San Paulo, Moscow (russian red, hey), Madrid, New York, Paris, London, Mexico, Buenos Aires, Sydney*.

+++Plus some *travel solutions* from MAC - travelling packs with all the nessesary stuff in minis - lash curlers, tweezers, applicators, wipes, mini fix+, mini charged water, little mirror in a nice bag and nessesaire. (i need this SOOO much! Travel pac from MAC)

*3)* Ok, and the last one for now - a "*Mafia"* retro collection, black package with a gun print on it maybe, or just plain black, very classical one, inspired by 30-s, gangsters etc.
Dangerous, seducing, living on the enge, classy, fabulous.  Keeping the mafia clan secrets, The first lady of the shadow business.





Eye liners in classic black, grey, black with gliters. Red and cheer pink l/s and l/g, black & grey eyeshadows, smoky-eyes  quads, deep red nail polish, Beinge MSF with golden glow, red lipliners. 

Names: "*New York, New York", "Cosa Nostra", "Al Capone", "Catch me", "Dangerous connection", "Call the cops", "Shadow business", "Illegal", "Broken deal", "Chicago", "Sicily".* 












Im at work, no photoshop here, so i just attached some pics to set the mood.
Hear me MAC! I need it!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 27, 2008)

What about a *Juicy Fruit Collection*

Eyeshadows 

Red Grapes
Kiwi
Banana 
Orange 

Pigments 

Grape 
Nectarine ( A shimmery pinkish yellow) 
Apple 
Granny Smith 

Lipglasses 

Pink Grapefruit 
Strawberry 
Watermelon 

Lippies 

Ruby red 
red delicious 
tangelo 


The promotion would be a beautiful women in a huge fruit hat hehe


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

love the heat collection!

Heres another one from me, man i guess i just coming up with these color stories!

Night Safari (a pre summer collection like naughty nauticals)
"The roadway, lightned by the glistening array of the night sky, travel into forbiddon forests where color know no boundries. Wear the colors that represents  culture, love, and celebration!, whether you run, sneak or travel to, have fun on your NIGHT SAFARI. limited edition"

Eyeshadows-
Forbiddon Forest- muddy frosty yellow green with shimmer (veluxe pearl)
Light By Light- pale yellow with beige shimmer (frost)
Chilly Moon-pale platinum frost (frost)
Paved- Frosty bronze with opalescent shimmer (veluxe pearl)
Safari Suit-Khaki grey green with bright green shimmer flecks (velvet)
High Sky-Bright intense purple with lavender duochrome (veluxe pearl)

lipglass-
Night Safari- paled high shine tan
Flash of light- yellow gold with pink shimmer
textured- soft sandy creamy pink
celebration- golden creamy brown

lipstick-
Packed- creamy brown tan (amplified cream)
Journey red- soft red with pink duochrome (lustre)
Animal instinct- soft orange with golden shimmer (lustre)

blush-
travel by style- high shine gold frost
telescoped- soft caramel pink matte

fluidline-
sweet sage-repromote
shade-repormote
Beauty dirt- frost brown with reddish shimmer
array- deep purple matte

pigments-
deep fire-flamed out fiery yellow, red and blue shimmer
scene queen- eggplant purple with green shimmer


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

a faux viva glam Seven!

Spokes people-
Hilary Duff, P!nk, Gisele Bundchen, anne hathaway and Christian Siriano of project runway fame.

Viva glam seven gloss- a soft honey pink with gold glitter (glitter)
viva glam seven lipstick- a caramel pink with golden shimmer (amplified cream)


----------



## nadiya (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd love to see a collection with some really beautiful roaring 20's style retro packaging. You know the sort of thing, elegant compacts with embossed with pictures of 20's ladies on the top, gorgeous travel mirrors decorated with crystals and floral motifs and elegant gold lipsticks cases.

*JAZZ BABES*

*Lipsticks*
Valentino - Vivid red (satin)
Modern Millie - Rosy mid-tone brown (lustre)
Hepcat - Mid-tone coral (lustre)
Vamp - Reddened fushia (glaze)

*Eyeshadows*
Temptress - Deep green with sapphire duochrome (frost)
Cat's Miaow - Metallic bronze (veluxe pearl)
Charleston - Metallic green gold (veluxe pearl)
Nanogold - Sheer yellow beige with pink pearl (lustre, repromote)

*Pigments*
Subtle Sweetheart - Yellow beige with pink pearl
Vixen's Green - Emerald green with gold duochrome
Chorus Line - Ice blue with silver pearl
Ziegfield pink - Ice pink with lavender pearl

*Fluidlines*
Blacktrack (repromote)
Golden Age (Bronze gold with gold pearlised pigments)

*Beauty Powders*
Bees Knees - Pale beige with gold pearl
Cat's Pajamas - Soft pink with cream pearl


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

and another.....

DuoChromed
"Mac introduces a brand new eyeshadow texture to exist with all the rest! A High priced shine mixed with the dual personality of color flashes, With so much color and so much chrome, you never have to choose when you get your eyes Duochromed. " (the texture will be listed duochrome but the launch is called duochromed)

Blue steel- a bright navy with gold duochrome
Show Copper- searing copper with antiqued bronze duochrome
Chromasty- platinum silver with a tuape duochrome
Hot metal- soft pale orange with red duochrome
Diamond green- bright true grass green with a teal duochrome
Red alloy- true frosty red with a yellow duochrome
Electric Acid- true chatruese with a gold duochrome
Mercury Current- Soft frost beige with a silver duochrome
Trick Zinc-hot purple with a blue duochrome
Density- cloud white with a pink duochrome
Ion by Ion- frost brown with a tan sand douchrome
Out of element- lemon yellow with bronze duochrome


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry to keep bumpin this post up but i keep havin more and more ideas!

anywho i thought to myself why not have a mac for breast cancer release? like viva glam but for breast cancer? called Viva Pink!.
MAC VIVA PINK with Kylie minogue

Quad
Budding beauty (repromote)
Strong For you- a vivacious peach with gold pearlized pigment (satin)
Pink Pink- frost light tuape pink (veluxe pearl)
Light Ray- (repromote)

lipglass
heartfelt pink-(repromote)
Viva pink!-a soft frosty peachy pink with red pearlized pigments

lipstick-
Life- caramel peach with gold pearlized pigment (cremesheen)
Love- soft red fuschia (cremesheen)

blush-
Time after time- golden bronze with peach pearlized pigment


----------



## lechic12 (Jul 15, 2008)

*If you could decide what MAC's next collection would be, what would u choose?*

Personally, im not sure about what theme, but I do love more natural, but intense colors-especially taupes, golds, bronzes, etc.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: If you could decide what MAC's next collection would be, what would u choose?*

Merged above post with existing thread on this topic


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know a couple of ladies already did SATC theme but here's mine (I tried not to repeat other names already used). I'm also not the greatest at describing colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E/S:
Central Park - lush emerald green (vp)
Taxi! - clean bright yellow with orange reflect (vp)
Absofuc*inglutely - Velvet black with shimmery green reflect (vp)
Chinese Take Out - deep maroon with golden undertone (vp)

Lip stick:
Sex Buddy - Pinup red (matte)
Love Love Love - Clean baby pink (AC)
Blow Job - soft pinky-beige (AC)

Lip Gloss:
Not my Manolos! - shimmery pink with blue pearl

Blush:
Cosmopolitian - blue pink with silver pearl
Hello Lover - bright coral with golden shimmer

Pigment:
Rent Control - metallic silver with green reflect (duochrome)
Saki-to-me - soft ivory white with multidimensional pearl


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

MAC for LISA FRANK...an anivversary to barbie and fafi
"classic, colorful iconilistic ways of the mind of lisa frank. There is no need to choose between the soft washes of colors or the vivid tell tell colors! you must have it all. We devote our spring 09 color collection to the odd patterns and splashes of colors that light up the world on fire!, So get off the wall and get into the groove with some risky color!"

DISPLAYER 1-

Dazzleglass-
So frank- bright pink with mulit rainbow glitter
color by color- orange sorbet with multipearlized pigment
tuff V- light violet with pink shimmer
splash pink- soft creamy fushcia with pink pearlized pigment

lipstick-
Tiger 2 Tiger- beige with gold glitter (glitter matte)
Off the wall- airy pink with visible pink and violet glitter(glitter matte)
Lisa Love- Flaming fushcia with fushica glitter (glitter matte)
Mellow Yellow- soft lemon with gold and red glitter (glitter matte)
Wyld Rainbow- pink, red, and violet duochrome with mulitglitter (glitter matte)

Peekaboo X4 ("the loud side of lisa frank")
Peekaboo-vivd pink purple (matte)
Rainbow chaser- loud violet with pink and red shimmer (velvet)
markie- burnt copper with gold frost (frost)
skye- tealed baby blue with white shimmer (frost)

Bananigans X4 ("the soft side of lisa frank)
Bananigans- soft lemon yellow (satin)
hunter- soft green with green frost (veluxe pearl)
angel- soft airy pink with red shimmer (veluxe pearl)
max splash- soft blue with silver frost (frost)

pigment-
Stars & Hearts- bright red pink with multidemensional pigments
Unicorn White- off white with golden nuances
Risky green- soft metallic green


DISPLAYER 2-
mineralize blush-
Dainty- repromote
Silent Vibrancy- strong coral frost
Bright Light- warmed up pink biege

mascara:
plushlash-repromote
plushlash blue beam- neon blue
plushlash greeny- shaded mint green
plushlash dream violet- soft violet

technakhol-
foxtail-repormote
smoothblue-repromote
purple dash-repromote
graphblack-repromote

lash-
6 lash
36 lash

face gloss-
transperent real- soft baby blue with teal duochome
pink kiss- soft pink with violet duochrome
yell low- clear yellow with gold duochrome


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

NEON KNIGHTS

"When the night falls, girls and boys come out to play! Style yourself with the mega watt colors of summer! brighten up the dark as it was day, play with limitless color that will make heads turn! foreget the plain, be one the insane...NEON KNIGHTS" (limited edition)

Lipglass-
True summer- vibrant glossy orange sorbet
Glowing Matter- neon pink cream
Play pink- soft pinky gold
Mega watt- intense coral with red frost
Melee- golden beige

Slimshine-
Mucho color- creamy violet with violet shimmer
Creamz- soft beigy white with green and gold pearlized pigment
Neon knights- super charged up orange with fuschia sparkle
plain no more- coraled up pink

eyeshadow-
vivid volcanic- red frost with yellow pearlized pigment (frost)
into the night- deep plum with vivid blue spakle (velvet)
Noble sign- intense yellowed coral with coral sprkle (velvet)
Atomic diamonds- bright green with silver sparkle (velvet)
fluorescence- high priced frost pink with purple sparkle (velvet)
solar white- repromote

blush-
Visible- pinked up coral (satin)
Alpha light- golden pink (satin)

mascara-
zoomlash

liquidlast(perm)
aqualine-repromote
Exposure Type- vivid neon purple
Girly boy- Vivid neon orange
Scream Sign- Vivid neon lime green
Dirty pop- Vivid neon yellow with gold frost

cream color base-
Mass Magnetic- bright frosty orange coral
madly magenta- pro repromote


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 6, 2008)

I could really see "Neon Knights" as a collection, especially with this current obsession people have with everything 80's, including neon.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 7, 2008)

I was such a Lisa Frank junkie when I was younger (I still use Lisa Frank folders for radiology school haha) Between that and Hello Kitty I'm very professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally have to buy everything in MACgirl's collection--can you imagine the packaging???!


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_Of course being the Madonna fan I am, I would have an icon collection with her. So my collection would go like this:

Who's That Girl quad:
Lucky Star-golden beige with gold shimmers veluxe pearl
True Blue- true mid-tone blue frost
La Isla Bonita- shimmery pinky-coral with gold tone frost
Open Your Heart- light pink veluxe pearl with very light gold shimmers

Ray Of Light quad- (all the shadows would be a new finish called metallic which would look like foil)
Impressive Instant- metallic silver 
Get Together- deep bronze metallic 
X-static Process- bright metallic gold with yellow undertone 
Swim- ultra metallic turquoise green

Lipsticks-
Blonde Ambition- similer to Blonde on Blonde but a Amplified Creme
Holiday- bright sunny coral with pink undertone frost
Dress You Up- mid tone red with a light blue undertone Amplified Creme
Hollywood- pinky beige lustre with slight beige shimmers
Angel- repromote

Lipglasses-
Frozen- pale icy pink with white glitter
Bye Bye Baby- pale baby beige cream
Vogue- candy apple red with gold glitter
Express Yourself- a pink that flashes bronze in the light (like pink bronze pig. in lip form)

Blush-
Cherish- mid tone pink with beige undertone matte
Boarderline- deep coral with gold shimmers

Irridescent Pressed Powder-
Queen Of Pop- Bright Sparking Gold Shimmer Highlighter

Fluidlines-
Material Girl- Metallic Fuschia
Like A Virgin- Metallic Ivory with Gold Shimmer
Blitz & Glitz- repromote_

 
i love it.And she is a icon.now that i think of it why haven't they used her.she fits the m.a.c look and attitude.


----------



## Elizab33th (Aug 21, 2008)

My collection would be called Satisfaction. All the dark neon colors...are kinda of inspired by Benny Benassi I guess...since he was who I was listening to when I thought this collection up...lol.


Eyeshadows:
Satisfaction- Intense blueish teal (matte)
Clever- Deep blueish purple (satin)
Out Loud- Intense pinkish wine (satin)
Hmm Hmm- Intense green (matte)
Roundabout- Shimmery goldish orange (frost)

Lipsticks:
Debonaire- Intense Wine (satin)
Regret- Intense Red (matte)
Let It Be- Intense redish orange (frost)

LipGlass:
Rush- Nude with pink reflects
Do U See?- Nude with gold reflects
Get Loose- Pink with silver reflects

Eye Khols:
2 Much- Intense metallic wine
Change- Intense metallic blueish purple

Blush:
Time- Sheer dirty mauve
Azalea- (re-promote)

Nail Lacquer:
I Love My- Intense hot pink with gold reflects



p.s..Cause I was soooo incredibly bored, I make mock-ups of what they would look like.
































































Hope you guys like it!


----------



## II3rinII (Aug 29, 2008)

so i just did my product specialist interview (i got it!) and part of the interview was to create your own collection and present it.  so i actually made the products (using my old empty depotted containers), check it out!:



   1984Ever  
This collection was inspired by the Artsy and Glamodrama trends of this season and influenced by a decade that brought us electro-pop, punk rock, break dancing, puffy stickers and trapper keepers.  The bright but wearable shades with kitschy names will insight a feeling of nostalgia for all ages.  Paint your face in neons and glitter  and get ready to ”jam on it”!

THE COLLECTION:
* 99 Red Balloons Lipglass - true red w/ blue and fuchsia reflects
* Purple Rain Lipglass - dark grape w/bluish pearl
* Tainted Love Lipglass - peach sherbet w/ gold reflects
* Up Town Girl Lipglass - bright pink w/ silver pearl

* Sid & Nancy Lipstick - bright blue red amplified
* My Adidas Lipstick - silvery lilac amplified
* Girls Just Wanna Have Fun Lipstick - pale baby pink amplified
* Breakfast Club Lipstick -  creamy coral amplified

Mixtape Quad #1:
* Boom Box Eyeshadow - hot pink with gold reflects veluxe pearl
* Rubiks Eyeshadow - frosty bright yellow veluxe pearl
* Optimus Prime Eyeshadow - tangerine orange w/ gold flecks frost
* Breakdance Eyeshadow - soft pale golden pearl frost

Mixtape Quad #2:
* Acid wash Eyeshadow -blue grey w/ silver fleck satin
* Tight Roll Eyeshadow - soft blue violet veluxe pearl
* Blue Lagoon Eyeshadow - blue-green w/ teal reflects frost
* Like A Virgin Eyeshadow - white w/ blue pearl luster

* Thriller Blush - cool plumy brown matte
* Moonwalk Blush - pale peachy coral matte 

* B-Boy Fluid line - electric green
* B-Girl Fluid line - hot pink

FlashLash Mascara : dual mascara color on one end glitter on the other
* Flash Dance - pink mascara/light pink and lime glitter
* New Wave - light blue mascara/bright blue glitter
* Risky Business - purple mascara/green and gold glitter
* Weird Science - green mascara/neon yellow glitter



























our resident trainer and my manager loved my presentation, they were swatching the colors and swooning about how awesome this collection would be.  what do you all think?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ wow thats amazing!


----------



## II3rinII (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_^^ wow thats amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks hun!! it was really fun to put together.  my husband was watching me and asked "does everyone go all out when they do this or are you just an over achiever?" i told him a little bit of both.  my manager and trainer were really impressed, so that made my day!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd be all about some Optimus Prime eyeshadow.

I just thought of this off the top of the dome- complete with cheesy collection synopsis. Enjoy...

*WONDERLUST*

_Innocent at first glance, beyond The Looking Glass however, there lies a land of both decadent elegance and luminary imagination. You may be feeling demure, or feeling the need to leap through the mirror into a realm of indulgent vamp. However, once you take the leap, the lines between dainty and delirious will be forever blurred...._

*EYESHADOWS*

Alice Blue - frosty muted cyan with silver pearl (Frost)
Coquette - muted greyish-taupe (Satin)
Fiasco -  wisteria with blue flecks (Veluxe Pearl)
Leisure Time - roasted mid-tone gold ochre (Repromote)
Pretty Twisted -  true, mid-tone, clean aqua green (Repromote)
Trial Black - arsenic gray-black (matte)

*BLUSHCREME*

Brit Wit - dirty plum (Cream)
Sweet William - pink with pearl (Pearl)
Sepia - soft peachy-gold with subtle shimmer (Frost)

*LUSTREGLASS*

Evidence - rose red with scarlet and violet multi-dimensional pearl
Wonderlust - sepia-toned with soft pink pearl
Eat Me, Drink Me - springtime sheer pink with cool blue pearlized pigments
Looking Glass Luxe - soft aluminum silver with white and silver pearl

*LIPSTICK*

Queen's Sin - intense red with red pearlized pigments (Frost)
Cheshired - amaranth cerise (Glaze)
Tea Rose - pale peachy rose (Lustre)
Total Tart - decadent cherry wine (Amplified Creme)
Croquet - muted flamingo pink (Glaze)

*MINERALIZED SKINFINISHES*

Lightscapade - soft yellow, pastel pink, muted orange, and soft blue veined together

*NAIL LACQUER*

Duchess - (Repromote)
Tartly - dark venetian red (Cream)


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, good job II3rinII! I sooo should do that lol, mixing pigments with things! 

Haha I can imagine myself doing this.


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_Okay.. this sounds like fun...

Mine would be Marilyn Monroe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (They don't have to be alive, do they?)_

 
I loved this one!

Also, have you ever seen The Glam Guide: How To Do Marilyn Monroe Makeup: Step by Step Tips ? One of my favorite bloggers of all time had this in her blogroll and I was amazed!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd do a Juicy Couture collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juicy Couture Quad (named after their hoodie colors lol):

-Peck: Navy, with purple shimmer (starflash)
-Seven Seas: bright light sea blue (matte2)
-New Romantics: Brightest candy pink loaded with red shimmer (veluxe pearl)
-Clotted cream: light beige cream (satin)

Blushes (named after their handbags):

-Day dreamer: Cotton-candy pink (sheertone shimmer)
-Fluffy: Coral-apricot (sheertone)

Lustreglass:

-Juicy: Ripest watermelon 
-Couture: Cherry blossom pink 

Fluidline:

-Crown: Royal metallic purple 
-Scottie Dog: Flat Fushcia

Brush set (pink, shiny handles, like pink handled colour forms brushes):

-181
-116
-217
-239
-208

Yes, that's the entire collection lol. I'm too tired to think of anything else.






Yes, I do realize that 3 products are the exact same color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that the brush handles match the lipgloss. I was going to have the blush the same color but I was like "nah, that'd be uncreative"


----------



## ploylovesmac (Sep 11, 2008)

ooohhhh...fun thread

my collection would be.....classic Hollywood

eye shadow quad Ms. Hepburne
 classic-light brown with gold shimmer (vuluxe pearl)
 vanilla-repromote
 star-subtle gold (frost)
 tiffany-Dark Black Brown (matte)

eye shadow quad Ms.Monroe
 vita da star-light warm gold (frost)
 let's make love-light pink with pearl(frost) 
 sex kitten-grey with black pearl (veluxe pearl)
 Carbon-repromote

eye shadow quad Ms.Taylor
 diamond-subtle silver (frost)
 the queen-saphire with silver pearl (frost)
 National velvet-deep frosty eggplant purple (veluxe pearl)
 black tied-repromote

Beauty powders (each with their pics on in black n white)
 Audrey-Warm gold with gold shimmer
 Marilyn-mid tone pink with gold shimmer
 Elizabeth-deep brown with red undertones

Lipsticks
 Breakfast at Tiffany's - creamy mid tone nudish pink (luster)
 Some like it Hot - Deep red (amplified cream)
 Cleopatra- Deep Burgundy (frost)

juz my opinion


----------



## pollymc (Oct 2, 2008)

*Harry Potter Color Story...*

Love this idea!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 25, 2008)

omg u guys are so creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also wanna put something together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'd definitely buy the prince collection, i love him


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my Marvin Gaye collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope y'all like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Eyeshadow Quad - “Let’s Get It On”*

Masochistic Beauty – real bright red with golden reflects (veluxe pearl)
Distant Lover – very light beige gray (matte)
Love for Sale – peachy gold (veluxe pearl)
Sexual Healing – intense burgundy brown (satin)

*Eyeshadow*

Wholy Holy – just a different name for ‘shroom’
Memory Chest – mid-tone plum with red shimmer (satin)
Sad Tomorrows – an intense black with golden sparkle (velvet)
Deep-in-it – muted dark brown (matte)
Forever – bright scarlet (matte)

*Pigment*

Alone - red with copper reflects

*Blush*

Mercy, Mercy Me – soft pale pink (sheertone)
Witness – bronzed peach (sheertone)
Ego trippin’ – faded deep plum (matte)

*Lipstick*

Cloud 9 – muted hot pink with blue shimmer (satin)
Rockin’ After Midnight – purpled berry (amplified crème)
Right On – bright true red (matte)
I’m Your Puppet – really pale coral (satin)

*Lipglass*

Too Young – subtle pink with diamond shimmer (cream)
Happy-go-lucky – bright pink with golden fairy dust (frost)
Pride ‘n Joy – baby pink with icy crystals (frost)
Baby Say Yes – clear gloss with sparkling glitter (glitter)

*Nailpolish*

Hold Me – classic deep dark red (cream)
Sad Wedding – intense true black (cream)


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am a big Dorothy Dandridge fan, so I would have an icon collection about her:

*Carmen Jones quad:
*Vanilla
Expresso
Brun
Satin Taupe

*Star quad*
Dottie- true gold
Vivi-  bronze shimmer 
Ruby- metallic silver
Rhythm- burgundy glitter black

*Lipsticks
*That's Love- bright pink
Tabu-coral w/ gold shimmer
Hollywood- true red

*Lipglasses*
The end of you- bright red 
Cindy Lou- dusty rose pink

*Blush*
Roses- scarlet red 
Angel Face-pink shimmer


----------



## panther27 (Nov 25, 2008)

These ideas and colors are way better than some of the stuff MAC comes up with!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_*Hellfire* - bright clean red with orange and yellow pearl_

 
 I want this fluidline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Now I know MAC is doing the makeup for Cirque Du Soleil but as far as I know off, that's all there is. I would love to see a line of great, bold colors based on Cirque Du Soleil. Do you realize just how amazing a red Cirque Du Soleil lipstick would be?_

 
 One of the makeup artists/designers with the Cirque du Soleil, Nathalie Gagné, collaborated with MAC Cosmetics for the PRO Extension in 2007. So it's something.


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 30, 2008)

I had just been thinking about posting a thread like this until, lo and behold, one exsists.
I came up with a Beatles inspired collection called *Magical Mystery Tour*:
*Eyeshadow*: Yer Blues (Veluxe Pearl) (pale blue with dark blue shimmer)
*Eyeshadow*: A Taste of Honey (Velvet) (pale tannish yellow)
*Lipstick*: Sexy Sadie (Matte) (burnt amber)
*Lipstick*: Lovely Rita (Lustre) (baby pink with mauve pearl)
*Lipglass*: Maxwell's Silver Hammer (shimmering silver with steel undertone)
*Lipglass*: Good Morning, Good Morning (light gold with white pearl)
*Lustreglass*: Shout! (bright fuschia)
*Dazzleglass*: Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (clear with silver reflects)
*Quad*: _Yellow Submarine_ 
Money (Frost) (olive green with deep green pearl)
Mean Mr. Mustard (Satin) (soft yellow)
Hey Jude (Velvet) (deep blue)
Golden Slumbers (Matte) (gentle gold)
*Quad*: _Strawberry Fields Forever_ 
Penny Lane (Veluxe Pearl) (red with copper and pink pearl)
Helter Skelter (Matte) (hard red)
Eleanor Rigby (Velvet) (soft pinkish purple)
Blackbird (Veluxe) (deep purple with red sheen)
*Beauty Powder Blush*: Ain't She Sweet (soft pale pink with pearl)
*Beauty Powder Blush*: I Want You (red)
*Cream Color Base*: Act Naturally (tanned nude)
*Repromote-Sheer Shimmer Powder*: Norwegian Wood
*Concealer*: A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Exotica (Nov 30, 2008)

My collection is... Deep Waters
For all you smokey eye addicts out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Eyeshadows:
Murky - deep grey with turquoise pearl (frost)
Rough Waters - true mid-tone silver with no blue undertones (satin)
Mothbrown - repromote
Sunken Treasure - tarnished taupe with silver pearl (frost)
Abandoned Island - black with olive pearl (starflash)
Albatross - neutral grey brown (matte2)

Pigments:
Hidden Secrets - deep taupe with black pearl
Unknowingly - white with subtle green and gold pearl

Lipsticks:
Beneath - flamingo with white shimmer (frost)
Lilies - lilac with subtle green iridescence (glaze)
Overboard - nude baby pink (frost)

Lipglass:
Lighthouse - mid-tone coral with silver shimmer (frost)
In Too Deep - true dark pink (cream)

Blush:
Saviour - true nude pink
Waters Edge - coral with pink shimmer 



As you can see.. I love frosts and shimmer! LOL


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a collection my DH would let me buy every piece of without a single complaint:

The Star Wars Collection

Eye shadows:
Darth Vader-  Black w/ silver pearl (VP)
Chewbacca- Dark black/brown w/ gold pearl (VP)
Yoda- Khaki green Matte2
Skywalker- Deep Navy Frost


Glitters-
The Dark Side- black reflects
Jedi- Red & Silver reflects

Dazzleglass-
C-3PO  - gold w/ gold reflects
R2-D2 - clear with silver & blue reflects

Lipsticks
Naboo - creamy coral pink lustre
Princess Leia- baby pink creamsheen
Obi-Wan- fleshy nude lustre


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 27, 2009)

wow you guys are hella creative and some of these things seem awesome MAC should have like a contest or something where like true mac fanatics can come together to creat a collection for other fanatics that be awesome


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 28, 2009)

holy f
i want that now!
this is amazing!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 29, 2009)

oh poo.


----------



## blooblakk (Feb 26, 2009)

My very favorite singer of all time, and her very own collection.

MAC for Stevie Nicks



Always Been A Storm Quad~

Storms- high-shine metal silver with bright yellow reflection(lustre)
Thunder- deep blue-black(matte)
Cloudbound- frosted neutral(frost)
Dreams- matte teal blue(matte)

Leather and Lace quad~

Leather- black with white shimmer(lustre)
Lace- soft white glow(veluxe pearl)
Woodwinked- warm antique gold(veluxe pearl)
Highwayman- shadowy dove grey (matte)

Lipstick~
Sorcerer- demonic seductress red(lustre)
Of the Moon- white with silver and gold pearl(glaze)
Gypsy-Gilded coral(amplified creme)

Fluidline~

Silver Springs- opaque metallic silver
Timespace- brick-brown with peacocky blue pearl
Rhiannon- stand-out metal gold
Stand Back!- intense black with high-level gold reflection

Pigments~

Seven Wonders- cream white with vivid green reflection(frost)
Bombay Sapphire- bright sea blue(frost)
Welsh Witch- intense red-violet(matte)
Candlebright- cool brown with dusty grey pearl(frost)

Mineralize Skinfinish~

Planets of the Universe- White gold with rose and aqua veining
Gold Dust Woman- yellow gold with bronze and bloodred veining


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 22, 2009)

Ya I want this collection now, lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_




*Death by Chocolate*
a collection inspired by the richness of chocolate...for Fall.




Eyeshadows:

Praline - rich chocolate brown with burgundy pearl
Milky Way - medium beige satin with white reflect
Caramel Filling - deep gold metallic
With Cherries On Top - hot pink with maroon duochrome

Lipsticks:

Hot Chocolate - Dark matte red with burgundy
Mocha Toffee - Dark beige metallic with cream pearl
Strawberry Cream - Pastel pink-cream
Cocoa Bean - medium brown with gold

Fluidliners:

Chocolate Chip - black-brown with gold reflect
Raspberry Truffle - deep mauve-red
Bittersweet - dark forest green with silver pearl

Duo Blushes:

Layer Cake - tawny beige / warm peach
Black Forest - golden brown / muted mauve

MSF:

Godiva - Rich golden beige with maroon and dark pink veining

Nailpolish:

Death By Chocolate - dark vampy red brown (metallic)
Saucy - Muted pink with beige duochrome






_


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah yours is gorgeous! I almost don't want to post what I came up with because yours is so much better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_amy* 

 
_Celtic Connections MAC ! Shirley Manson would feature in the advertising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows:
Sham Rock - Deep emerald green with a metalic finish
Guinessed - Matte black with light gold pigmentation
Rock Ness - Deep turquatic blue
Fire Whiskey - Old gold with deep red duochrome

Pigments:
Tart..an - bright red that reflects green
Craic - rich dark purple that reflects silver

Lip Glasses:
Wild Heather - lilac tinted opalescent finish (like a lilac Oyster Girl)
Luck of the Irish - hot pink with gold shimmer

Lipsticks:
Blarney - deep burgandy red, matte finish
Kilted - pink toned, fleshy nude.



OK, now I'm stuck. I'm going away to think and will come back and edit, lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Well I am not quite as good as some of ya'll but I came up with one that matches my interest - music!  I thought the names were cute anyway although I had a hard time coming up with colors and who knows if they are actually possible haha!

Enjoy my collection entitled:

Concerto

Eyes 4
Woodwind Quartet:
Flute – Pale silver with blue duochrome (Frost)
Clarinet – Lilac with pink undertones (Velvet)
Sax – Shimmery pale copper (VP)
Oboe – Darkest navy with lilac shimmer (Lustre)

Eyes 4
String Quartet:
Violin – Dark taupe with silver sheen (Frost)
Cello – Deepest aqua (Velvet)
Viola – Medium blue with green reflects (Lustre)
Bass – Dark brown/black with green reflects (Lustre)

Lipstick:
Guest Conductor – Palest peach with gold micro-glitter (Frost)
First Chair – Vibrant blue-based pink with silver shimmer (Lustre)
Solo – Bright red (Matte)
Trill – Light bubblegum pink (Satin)
Vibrato – Dark mauve with golden shimmer (Lustre)

Lipglass:
Coda – Creamy beige with lilac shimmer 
Rehearsal – Neutral pink with brown undertones 
Encore – Sheer bright red with gold micro-glitter
Crescendo – Shimmering opaque mauve

Fluidline:
Cymbal – Bronze with gold glitter
Improvisation – Deep burgundy
Accelerando – Dark eggplant purple with gold glitter

Mineralized Skinfinish:
Standing Ovation – Dark raspberry infused with gold and copper veining 
Percussion – Silver-beige with pink and peach veining_


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: What would your MAC theme be?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I am *IN LOVE* with the Cocktails collection! I'd buy *Everything*! 

Also, the Bettie Page, the Sanrio and the Disney Princesses...I hope MAC never comes out with something along any of those lines; I'd be broke!...

...but I'd look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL!! Love all those ideas too


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 22, 2009)

Ohh I love all the ideas I have read so far!! I just got back into makeup after a decade, in January of this year. If anything like this has been done...I would have no idea ...forgive me if I seem to harken back to something you've seen before. 

These would all have a velvety texture, unless otherwise noted
*
Color Story #1: Rock Chic*



*Heavy Metal x4* 
Chords:  Duochrome- smokey gray with silver specks, slight green undertone
​EnVie: Deep ocean blue-green (a teal duochrome) sheen (metallic)

Smoking Gun:  charcoal/gunmetal sheen (starflash type texture)

Midnight stupor: Sparkling black with teal and silver metallic sheen.




*The Alternative x4* 
Stagelight:  light golden neutral yellow metallic (not glitter or frost)

Smokey room: caramel brown with a smokey undertone 

Lyrical: Matte raspberry (a cross between a toned down Vibrant Grape and Plum dressing...but matte)

Dark Corner: Deep, dark plum (matte)




*Pop Rock x 4* 
Groove:  duochrome-- beigey-gold and pink

Carnival: Berry pink

Punchy:  Berry-red, rose color.

Free Spirit:  Burgundy/eggplant brown  (think Heritage Rouge p/g + Sketch + a bit of Cranberry)




*Southern Roots* 
Sparkling Cristal: Well pigmented champagne (metallic) with slight bronzy sheen/sparkle. 

Country road:  Amber brown (matte version of Amber lights but deeper)

Evening sky: cornflower blue with violet undertone 

Jazzy: indigo blue with slight golden sheen/sparkle



*Punk* *pigments* 
*Stunt* *(bright neon yellow)
**Purpetrator: Bright, magenta purple (cross between Vibrant Grape and MUFE # 92)
**Blood Red (self explanatory)*
*Black ice (black with silver sparkle in it)
*



*Color Story Idea #2:  Angels and Demons* 
Basically some very light/ethereal light berry, pink, seafoam, beige, silver, light colors on the angel side (eyeshadows and blushes)

Some dark/rich reds, plums, purples, burgundies and blacks on the "demonic" side (pencils, eyeshadows and lipsticks)
and a few quads that have both angel and devil colors in them...



*Color story Idea #3*:  *MAC Classics or Anniversary Collection* 
Repromoting their all time best selling LE items:
Brushes
Quads
MSFs
Pigments
Lipsticks 
etc



*Color story Idea #4 Old Hollywood
* 
look 1: Classic: Red Lips+ Liner + Light eyeshadows
look 2: Bombshell...bronzy toned blush, bronzer, eyeshadow etc
look 3: Elegance...neutral eyes, berry red lips, pink tones
etc. Each item would be named after movie stars (Audrey, Lauren, Sophia, Grace, Marilyn etc)


----------



## User27 (Aug 22, 2009)

****


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW!!! Now that sounds amazing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShadowyLady* 

 
_I made these a while ago. I posted them on Specktra last year, but for those who didn't see them, here they are!:






Lipsticks:

Just A Girl- True Marilyn red (Amplified)

Harajuku Girls- Hot couture pink (Amplified)

Hollaback Girl- Bold metallic burgundy (Frost)

Rich Girl- Prim peachy-pink with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Queenie- Reigning peach-pink with pearl

Rock Royalty- Haute pink

Hey Baby- Enticing rose

Sheertone Blush:

Tea Party- Neutral pinky-peach

Eyeshadow Quad:

Love- True haute pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Angel- Platinum white (Veluxe Pearl)

Music- Sold-out show gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Baby- Softest baby blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Tartan- Grass green (Satin)

Victorian- Antique peach with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Subculture- Underground pink

Plum- Potent reddened plum

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Gwen

Fragrance- L.A.M.B. Hue with a red cap

Nail Lacquer- Rock Goddess (black); Hella Good (true red)

Brush Set- Red-handled brushes in a plaid/L.A.M.B.-style case





Lipsticks:

Paris Pink- Rich pink with gold pearl (Lustre)

Living Doll- Plastic pink (Amplified)

Fake Bake- Too tan (Frost)

Overexposed- Nude beige with pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Prr- Soft pinky-peach with icy shimmer

Tabloid- Nude beige with gold pearl

Heiress- Peach with gold pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Trustfund- Spoiled bronze

Eyeshadow Quad:

Faux-Hawk- Beige-blonde with shimmer (Lustre)

Tinkerbell- Chihuahua brown (Veluxe)

Photo Op- Camera-ready medium neutral brown (Veluxe)

Rhinestone- Pink with gold shimmer (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

After Hours- Rich black with gold microsparkle (Velvet)

Poolside- Swimming pool aqua (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Subculture- Underground pink

Eye Kohls:

Ice Princess- Aqua

Smolder- Intense black

Extras:

Lashes- Custom-designed for Paris

Nail Lacquer- Controversy (Pink with gold shimmer); Steamy (Hot pink)

Brush Set- Pinky-peach handles




Lipsticks:

Pillowy- Full beige pink (Amplified)

Folio- Toned-down grey brown (Satin)

Famed- Memorable pale pink with silver pearl (Lustre)

Frontal- Nudie peach-beige (Lustre)

Lipglass: Screen Heroine- Famous nude beige with pearl

Angie- Signature nude pink

Lust- Soft muted pink

Sheertone Blush:

Original Sin- Naughty neutral pink flush

Eyeshadow Quad:

Rebel- Nudie peach-beige with shimmer (Satin)

Feline- Soft brown (Veluxe)

Uncommon- Fleshed pink (Veluxe)

Goddess- Silvery white (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Print- Muted grey flecked with shimmer (Satin)

Creme Liner:

Black

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Stripdown- Naked nutmeg

Oak- Soft beige-bown

Eye Kohl:

Smolder- Intense black






Lipsticks:

Madonna Red- True red (Amplified)

Vogue- Always fashionable burgundy creme (Amplified)

Like A Virgin- Innocent pink (Lustre)

Ray Of Light- Uplifting coral pink (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Express Yourself- True-to-you nude with gold pearl

Queen of Pop- Popstar pink

Immaculate- Clean red

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

English Rose- Blooming pink with sheen

Eyeshadow Quad:

Fishnet- Naughty black (Matte)

Lucky Star- Twinkled violet pink (Veluxe Pearl)

Blonde Ambition- Babied yellow (Veluxe Pearl)

Like A Prayer- Religious mauve (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows

True Blue- Expressive navy (Veluxe)

Bustier- Suggestive blackened violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Lip Pencils:

Redd- Bright true red

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Eye Kohl:

Bedroom Eyes- Smudgy navy

Iconoclast- Enigmatic purple





Lipsticks:

Rhiannon- Fairytale red (Amplified)

Bohemian Babe- Iconic burgundy creme (Amplified)

Rock A Little- Stage-ready fuschia (Lustre)

Street Angel- Pink haloed with gold pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Tambourine- Rocking rustic red

Bella Donna- Delicate mauve with pearl

Stand Back- Outspoken fuschia

Sheertone Blush:

Gypsy- Enlightened plum

Eyeshadow Quad:

Welsh Witch- Mythic green (Veluxe)

Shawl- Wrapped in warm brown (Veluxe)

Twirl- Free-spirited fuschia (Veluxe Pearl)

Mirage- Smoke grey with pink duochrome (Satin)

Eyeshadows:

Wild Heart- Romantic burgundy (Veluxe Pearl)

Enchanted- Magical celadon green with silver microsparkle (Velvet)

Eye Kohls:

Gold Dust Woman- Metallic gold

Mystic- Deep violet frost

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Plum- Potent reddened plum




Lipsticks:

In The Flesh- Nude peach (Lustre)

Atomic- Explosive red (Amplified)

Punk Princess- Underground plum (Amplified)

Blondie- Pale beige with silver pearl (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Microphone- Loud plum

Heart Of Glass- Sheer wet red

Nightclub- Sheer neon violet

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Cheekbone- Shimmering coral

Eyeshadow Quad:

Koo Koo- Sci-fi silver (Veluxe Pearl)

Call Me- Talkative orange (Veluxe)

Dreaming- Seafoam (Veluxe)

Peroxide- Bleached yellow (Veluxe)

Eyeshadows:

Rockbird- Exotic fuschia (Veluxe)

Rapture- Intense violet (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Icon Eyes- Deep purple-tinged blackberry

Hairspray- Artificial pinky-violet

Lip Pencils:

Lure- Richly saturated coral

Magenta- Vivid pinkish-purple




Lipsticks:

Groupie- Pinked up violet frost (Lustre)

Babewatch- Beachy tan (Frost)

D-Cup- Full-on pink frost (Frost)

Playmate- Pinky-nude (Lustre)

Lipglass:

Girlie Mag- Sheer hot pink

Bubblicious- White with pink pearl

Centerfold- Pink with pearl

Sheertone Shimmer Blush:

Sweetcheeks- Shimmering pink

Eyeshadow Quad:

Dumb Blonde- Pale white-gold (Veluxe Pearl)

Softcore- Black pearl (Veluxe Pearl)

Underthing- Soft-focus white (Veluxe Pearl)

Bikini- Ocean blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Eyeshadows:

Stiletto- Tarnished silver-blue (Veluxe Pearl)

Brassiere- Naughty little pink frost (Veluxe Pearl)

Eye Kohls:

Smolder- Intense black

Floozy- Cheap n' easy smudgy blue

Lip Pencils:

Spice- Pink cinnamon stick

Whirl- Dirty pink

These are ones that I didn't make shade names for, but you get the general idea:


















They aren't all celebrities I'm crazy about (I can live without Paris and Avril collections), but they were fun to make nonetheless. I'd really love to see Gwen and Stevie collections._


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

You are all so awsome and crative! Really love the ideas, especially the Christina Aguilera collection!


----------

